# Hollyrock Diesel Douchebags - step in



## JosephIV

This weekend I witnessed some prime douchebaggery on route 235. A green GMC Duramax diesel with an exhaust stack through the bed and large Hollyrock Diesel decal on the back glass decided to do a brake stand burnout at the light by Chaney Enterprises. This douche was nice enough to fill the passenger cars behind him with tire smoke and black soot. I'm sure the minivan with the infant in it was appreciative as they had their front windows down. I had mine down and really wanted to catch up to the truck and have a nice "talk" with the driver. Alas, I had an appointment and couldn't follow Mr. Douchebag when he turned at Tom Hodges auto. 

Talking to local friends we agree that there are quite a few diesels with Hollyrock stickers on the back acting like douchebags. If you are the proprieter of this business please pass on to your customers that they are pissing off others and giving your business a bad name. If you are the driver of one of the trucks please pull your head out of your ass. When you park that truck and walk away we all know which truck smoked us out, cut us off, or generally acted like a douche while ourselves and family were sharing the road with you. Tires are expensive, sidewalls aren't immune to boxcutters and windshields don't like ball bearings or spark plug ceramic. I'm just saying. It may not be civilized people like myself that you piss off, it may be the guy that isn't above "customizing" your ride when it's parked or following you somewhere to have a heated discussion that leads to a physical altercation that no one wins. Especially in this stressful economic climate. 

Enjoy your truck, enjoy the hobby, but leave the immature antics at the race track.


----------



## GWguy

There's a black high-lift diesel that frequents 235 in California.  He takes great pride in showing off, racing off the line and leaving a horrible black smoke trail in his wake in the middle of heavy traffic.  The noise is not pleasant either.


----------



## JosephIV

GWguy said:


> There's a black high-lift diesel that frequents 235 in California.  He takes great pride in showing off, racing off the line and leaving a horrible black smoke trail in his wake in the middle of heavy traffic.  The noise is not pleasant either.



I've seen that douchebag act up near San Souici Plaza. He was in the opposing lane heading North. Also witnessed two white Duramax trucks a few times. I believe one was a GMC and the other a Chevy. Some of these guys are dumb enough to have custom license plates. Not too hard to figure out who pissed you off when you see that truck / plate again. Not all of them have Hollyrock decals but quite a few do. The Hollyrock trucks are becoming the equivalent of the tuner rejects that used to hang out at Target. I forget what they called themselves but there was a thread on here years ago. A blue late model Mach 1 with "RUNS9S" or such on his plate and a black Z28 with orange stripes and "CRAZY SQUID" skull sailor decal on the back glass were the prime douchebags along with a few of their buddies.


----------



## blazinlow89

JosephIV said:


> I've seen that douchebag act up near San Souici Plaza. He was in the opposing lane heading North. Also witnessed two white Duramax trucks a few times. I believe one was a GMC and the other a Chevy. Some of these guys are dumb enough to have custom license plates. Not too hard to figure out who pissed you off when you see that truck / plate again. Not all of them have Hollyrock decals but quite a few do. The Hollyrock trucks are becoming the equivalent of the tuner rejects that used to hang out at Target. I forget what they called themselves but there was a thread on here years ago. A blue late model Mach 1 with "RUNS9S" or such on his plate and a black Z28 with orange stripes and "CRAZY SQUID" skull sailor decal on the back glass were the prime douchebags along with a few of their buddies.



You Mad Bro?


----------



## Jeter3000

Perhaps they're compensating big trucks for lack of big anatomy.  Napoleon complex comes to mind


----------



## Pete

I have often wondered how in the hell these young people can afford 1. A $50K truck, 2. The $10K in mods to it and 3. To replace the tires they burn up and the diesel fuel they consume by the bucket load puffing black smoke up and down the road.

They are rampant in Leonardtown.  Roaring up and down the road belching smoke like locomotives.


----------



## JosephIV

blazinlow89 said:


> You Mad Bro?



Nope. You a douchebag bro?


----------



## sockgirl77

Can't wait for this thread to go on for 6 years and thousands of pages.


----------



## blazinlow89

Pete said:


> I have often wondered how in the hell these young people can afford 1. A $50K truck, 2. The $10K in mods to it and 3. To replace the tires they burn up and the diesel fuel they consume by the bucket load puffing black smoke up and down the road.
> 
> They are rampant in Leonardtown.  Roaring up and down the road belching smoke like locomotives.



Wasn't a guy arrested that went by Hollyrock? 



JosephIV said:


> Nope. You a douchebag bro?



Nope, I do know most of the guys you speak of and overall they are good people.  They may drive like retards.


----------



## JosephIV

blazinlow89 said:


> Nope, I do know most of the guys you speak of and overall they are good people.  They may drive like retards.



I'm sure you're referring to the car guys. I don't personally know them. I do know who some are and unfortunately know many of the douchebag things that they have done in their cars and in their peronal lives since some of their "friends" tended to run their mouths behind their backs to myself and others not associated with the car crowd. None of which matters to me. It was their driving that affected myself and the rest of us. I'm sure many of them are upstanding people. Many are not. The actions of the few painted the group in an unflattering light.

The Hollyrock Diesel sticker guys are another matter. They are advertising a business (is it still operating?) and showing everyone around that the business' clientele is a bunch of inconsiderate douchebags. You don't get a second chance to make a first impression. When someone with a Hollyrock sticker drives normally many of us are still going to lump them in with the douchebags which is unfortunate.


----------



## migtig

GWguy said:


> There's a black high-lift diesel that frequents 235 in California.  He takes great pride in showing off, racing off the line and leaving a horrible black smoke trail in his wake in the middle of heavy traffic.  The noise is not pleasant either.


This guy is a peckerhead.  And drives like one too.  



JosephIV said:


> Also witnessed two white Duramax trucks a few times. I believe one was a GMC and the other a Chevy.


I've seen this too.  Trying to race down 235 during rush hour traffic.  Endangering everyone and not giving a shoyt.  Dickwads.



JosephIV said:


> a black Z28 with orange stripes and "CRAZY SQUID" skull sailor decal on the back glass



Yeah.  Douchebags.  

Actually I have seen these things and more, but I'm at the point where I realize public shaming doesn't do anything.  I just wanted you to know you aren't alone in your opinion of these losers.


----------



## Cheeky1

JosephIV said:


> This weekend I witnessed some prime douchebaggery on route 235. A green GMC Duramax diesel with an exhaust stack through the bed and large Hollyrock Diesel decal on the back glass decided to do a brake stand
> 
> ...
> 
> Enjoy your truck, enjoy the hobby, but leave the immature antics at the race track.



Same thing happened to me a few weeks ago.  Mid 80s, windows down driving home on 235N.  Two trucks about 5 or 6 cars up were laying rubber on the road and filling the area with soot/smoke.  It seemed like they were eg'ing each other on.

It was really stupid.

One was a mid-sized, older truck....the other was a red, dodge something.  The driver of the red dodge put his head out of the window a few times so I got a fairly detailed look at his balled head, black shades, and half open mouth.


----------



## JosephIV

migtig said:


> Yeah.  Douchebags.
> 
> Actually I have seen these things and more, but I'm at the point where I realize public shaming doesn't do anything.  I just wanted you to know you aren't alone in your opinion of these losers.



I feel your pain. The one thing that is good about how these douchebags conduct themselves is that it's pretty easy to call the non-emergency number for St. Marys Sheriff and let them know that said douchebag is being a douchebag and to look for that truck with the custom tag and / or Hollyrock Decal. I don't care if people do burnouts and act like idiots on an empty road at 3 AM. I wouldn't bother to call them in or such. Do that crap in traffic around cars with baby seats and you deserve to see flashing lights en route to a traffic stop.


----------



## creekboyz

Diesel trucks have to black smoke everyone at every stop light or straight away so everyone knows how cool they are.


----------



## CrashTest

Those Hollyrock guys are posers.  If you have an actual cool car, then you don't need noise or black smoke.  The car stands alone.


----------



## sockgirl77

CrashTest said:


> Those Hollyrock guys are posers.  If you have an actual cool car, then you don't need noise or black smoke.  The car stands alone.



Trucks.


----------



## RoseRed

CrashTest said:


> Those Hollyrock guys are posers.  If you have an actual cool car, then you don't need noise or black smoke.  The car stands alone.



True dat!


----------



## edinsomd

Pete said:


> I have often wondered how in the hell these young people can afford 1. A $50K truck, 2. The $10K in mods to it and 3. To replace the tires they burn up and the diesel fuel they consume by the bucket load puffing black smoke up and down the road.
> 
> They are rampant in Leonardtown.  Roaring up and down the road belching smoke like locomotives.



Living in Mom's basement really frees up some expendable funds!


----------



## CrashTest

sockgirl77 said:


> Trucks.



Trucks are what they call them to make themselves sound tough.  They're just cars.


----------



## czygvtwkr

RoseRed said:


> True dat!



I want one of those!


----------



## bcp

creekboyz said:


> Diesel trucks have to black smoke everyone at every stop light or straight away so everyone knows how cool they are.



 The new trend is turning to having as little smoke as possible.
 Smoke means you are dumping fuel, there is no gain. 
 what you want is to up the power right to the point that it starts to smoke, then back off a bit to clean it up. That gives you maximum power with the minimum fuel to obtain it.

 Those blowing smoke either have a mechanical problem, or they are A-Holes.


----------



## Disco Stu

And visions of NASCAR danced on their heads...


----------



## sockgirl77

CrashTest said:


> Trucks are what they call them to make themselves sound tough.  They're just cars.



Ummmm...okay.


----------



## bcp

CrashTest said:


> Trucks are what they call them to make themselves sound tough.  They're just cars.



 really?
 I think the term is actually Light truck.
 certainly not a car.


----------



## DynaDink

Watch out for the white Chevy with the Hollyrock decal in the back window being driven by a sandy haired BOY. He will cut in front of ANYONE to gain a spot in traffic. Also likes to travel in the right turn lane only to dart out in front of you. I can't wait till he tries that crap with me.


----------



## ICit

DynaDink said:


> Watch out for the white Chevy with the Hollyrock decal in the back window being driven by a sandy haired BOY. He will cut in front of ANYONE to gain a spot in traffic. Also likes to travel in the right turn lane only to dart out in front of you. I can't wait till he tries that crap with me.



I do think this was the same Ahole that did that to me a few months back.


----------



## meatfist

is it this one? 2004 Chevrolet 2500HD Duramax.
thought it looked familiar to one I've seen driven poorly.


----------



## sockgirl77

meatfist said:


> is it this one? 2004 Chevrolet 2500HD Duramax.
> thought it looked familiar to one I've seen driven poorly.



 Sorry, I still giggle when I see your name come up.


----------



## afjess1989

Silly kids need to put the toys away and let the big boys play!


----------



## sockgirl77

afjess1989 said:


> Silly kids need to put the toys away and let the big boys play!



That's a hideous paint job.


----------



## ltowngirl

These boys put a lot of money into their trucks... they want to show them off... if you don't like the smoke then roll up your windows


----------



## ICit

ltowngirl said:


> These boys put a lot of money into their trucks... they want to show them off... if you don't like the smoke then roll up your windows





the effing fumes come thru the vents......  even IF your windows are up.


----------



## deino2002

ltowngirl said:


> These boys put a lot of money into their trucks... they want to show them off... if you don't like the smoke then roll up your windows





ICit said:


> the effing fumes come thru the vents......  even IF your windows are up.



Her BF is probably one of the douchebags


----------



## ICit

deino2002 said:


> Her BF is probably one of the douchebags



thats what i was thinking.... 


one of them usually has some beyotch riding with him.


----------



## migtig

ltowngirl said:


> These boys put a lot of money into their trucks... they want to show them off... if you don't like the smoke then roll up your windows



  Then maybe they should take them to the track instead of endangering others on public roadways with their show off tricks.  :shrug:  

Maybe they also need their emissions tested if their trucks are smoking.


----------



## KDENISE977

deino2002 said:


> Her BF is probably one of the douchebags


----------



## RoseRed

sockgirl77 said:


> That's a hideous paint job.



It shouts SHAZAM!!!


----------



## ICit

migtig said:


> Then maybe they should take them to the track instead of endangering others on public roadways with their show off tricks.  :shrug:
> 
> Maybe they also need their emissions tested if their trucks are smoking.



yes... they need to take it to the track!!!   


because I watched the effing black truck get out of control and go into the other lane......  AS he was showing off.   He is lucky there was no other car in that lane.



as far as the smoking..... they will let out some smoke  (more so the newer ones)....   I was concerned and asked a friend about it.


----------



## ICit

RoseRed said:


> It shouts SHAZAM!!!


----------



## sockgirl77

RoseRed said:


> It shouts SHAZAM!!!



I was thinking more of Z FOR M ATION...


----------



## ICit

sockgirl77 said:


> I was thinking more of Z FOR M ATION...


----------



## bilbur

ltowngirl said:


> These boys put a lot of money into their trucks... they want to show them off... if you don't like the smoke then roll up your windows



Having your windows down is not a crime, spinning tires is.  It is called a jackrabbit start and if a cop sees it they will get a ticket for that and possible reckless driving.  When I was a lot younger I got a warning for smoking my tires.  I at least had the decency to do it when no one was around, or at least I thought no one was around until I burned tires taking a right turn and there was a cop doing a speed trap from the next street up.  This was the end of me smoking tires once the cop listed all the things he could have charged me with and the fines that went with those charges.


----------



## glhs837

bcp said:


> The new trend is turning to having as little smoke as possible.
> Smoke means you are dumping fuel, there is no gain.
> what you want is to up the power right to the point that it starts to smoke, then back off a bit to clean it up. That gives you maximum power with the minimum fuel to obtain it.
> 
> Those blowing smoke either have a mechanical problem, or they are A-Holes.





I know in a perfect world, and I dont know diesels that well, but in gas turbos, sometimes you toss extra fuel in there for charge cooling. In my Neons case, in fact, we dumped fuel during no-lift shift to keep boost pressure up. Hard on the pieces, but what a hoot.


----------



## glhs837

ltowngirl said:


> These boys put a lot of money into their trucks... they want to show them off... if you don't like the smoke then roll up your windows





Have aa lot of money in my car, doesnt give me the right to got 170 down 235. Your "mans" right to wave his Cummins turbo dic.....I mean diesel around stops when he starts pissing of others in public places. You want suggestions, I can think of a few places easy to get to.....but I suspect they would never do that, part of the mentality that builds trucks like this demands they annoy others with their maleness.


----------



## willie

Would these be offspring of the SOMD Racing crowd?


----------



## SG_Player1974

sockgirl77 said:


> Can't wait for this thread to go on for 6 years and thousands of pages.



You certainly are doing your best to fulfill this prophecy


----------



## bcp

glhs837 said:


> I know in a perfect world, and I dont know diesels that well, but in gas turbos, sometimes you toss extra fuel in there for charge cooling. In my Neons case, in fact, we dumped fuel during no-lift shift to keep boost pressure up. Hard on the pieces, but what a hoot.



if they are really building for power/speed, they should have already installed a new intercooler and a cold air intake to drop the fuel temperature. the cooler the fuel the higher the density.


----------



## techie

"In my Neon"... 
Really, turn your mancard in.. "I gave me Neon power", like saying I gave my turd nuts...


----------



## blazinlow89

willie said:


> Would these be offspring of the SOMD Racing crowd?



Likely not, these kids are high school aged and have lots of mommy and daddy money.



JosephIV said:


> I'm sure you're referring to the car guys. I don't personally know them. I do know who some are and unfortunately know many of the douchebag things that they have done in their cars and in their peronal lives since some of their "friends" tended to run their mouths behind their backs to myself and others not associated with the car crowd. None of which matters to me. It was their driving that affected myself and the rest of us. I'm sure many of them are upstanding people. Many are not. The actions of the few painted the group in an unflattering light.
> 
> The Hollyrock Diesel sticker guys are another matter. They are advertising a business (is it still operating?) and showing everyone around that the business' clientele is a bunch of inconsiderate douchebags. You don't get a second chance to make a first impression. When someone with a Hollyrock sticker drives normally many of us are still going to lump them in with the douchebags which is unfortunate.



Yeah the car guys.  I know we had some people who would come down and act like douches then roll out, this would bring the cops, who would then look at us bad.  I am not saying that the regulars did nothing wrong, because yes we did have some douche bags that would come around.  However the majority of us would just go to hang out, talk cars and relax.  

So yes I would agree that the few douche bags did give the group as a whole a bad image.

These Hollyrock kids are a different breed.  Wannabe redneck thugs with plenty of their parents money to dump on their toys.  It does not give them an excuse to act like douchebags and it gives those of us who modify their vehicles for a purpose a bad name/image.  I think I know one of them and if it is the same guy he is still living in high school and is really a POS.

 I put money into my truck for things like actual off roading, hell I'm scared if I floor it the thing might fall apart.


----------



## afjess1989

ltowngirl said:


> These boys put a lot of money into their trucks... they want to show them off... if you don't like the smoke then roll up your windows




How about those "boys" put money into moving out of their parents basement and stop acting like douchenozzles. 

I'm taking a shot in the dark....but are you one of the kids that hang out in mckays parking lot or the Exxon in leonardtown? 


It was funny to watch y'all run for the hills when LOE showed up at the Exxon one night.


----------



## glhs837

willie said:


> Would these be offspring of the SOMD Racing crowd?





bcp said:


> if they are really building for power/speed, they should have already installed a new intercooler and a cold air intake to drop the fuel temperature. the cooler the fuel the higher the density.





I know a few of that bunch, most dont have kids old enough for such, heck, most of them dont even drive hard machinery anymore, they got kids and such, anf have bought houses, settled down. 

The Hollyrock guys? Unlike the young highly educated guys who generally made up the SOMDR crowd, while most are well paid, I suspect you'll find more than your fair share of pipefitter stickers, and Harley stickers, and "shaves" achieved with a setting on a Wahl trimmer.....


----------



## HeavyChevy75

ltowngirl said:


> These boys put a lot of money into their trucks... they want to show them off... if you don't like the smoke then roll up your windows



Money doesn't buy class or the right to act like a total douche on the road endangering other people. Take it to the track and show off...not going down 235 endangering other driver's.


----------



## techie

So, without knowing the business, or the business owner of HollyRock Customs, you have decided its okay to trash him based on a few of his clients actions. As a small business owner myself, you are telling me if you see a "Toyota Of Southern Maryland" sticker on a car that is acting in a certain way, you would say its the Toyota's dealerships fault for that drivers action?. We are always looking for ways as business owners to advertise our services. Its how we make a living. We don't sit in off at Pax River sucking off the gov't teet. We work for every dime we bring in. Having your sticker on someone else's vehicle is a great way to advertise. If the owner of that vehicle acts like an ass, its not a reflection of the people who work at that business. I am sure for the hundreds of stickers that have been passed out by HollyRock, you are trashing a business based on the actions of a few, that ARE OF NO ASSOCIATION with the business other than being clients... Maryland government has done enough to destroy small businesses in this state, if you have a problem with a vehicle, post his tag number, call the cops (good luck getting them off the speed traps instead of patrolling). But dont attack a small business because of how someone who happens to have a sticker in their back window behaves..


----------



## blazinlow89

techie said:


> "In my Neon"...
> Really, turn your mancard in.. "I gave me Neon power", like saying I gave my turd nuts...



Uh, his Neon which was an SRT4 was pretty bad ass.  Are you one of the Hollyrock boys?


----------



## bcp

ltowngirl said:


> These boys put a lot of money into their trucks... they want to show them off... if you don't like the smoke then roll up your windows



If you don't like the comments, turn off your computer.


----------



## BOP

Pete said:


> I have often wondered how in the hell these young people can afford 1. A $50K truck, 2. The $10K in mods to it and 3. To replace the tires they burn up and the diesel fuel they consume by the bucket load puffing black smoke up and down the road.
> 
> They are rampant in Leonardtown.  Roaring up and down the road belching smoke like locomotives.



Slinging drugs and doing robberies.


----------



## bcp

ICit said:


> the effing fumes come thru the vents......  even IF your windows are up.



  those fumes are why I try to let motorcycles pass me when its safe for them to do so.
 I know that even with out the black smoke, the diesel exhaust can be somewhat unpleasant..


----------



## struggler44

A screwdriver down the side won't fix it but you will probably walk away with a smile


----------



## afjess1989

struggler44 said:


> A screwdriver down the side won't fix it but you will probably walk away with a smile



Throw a bag of potatoes in the exhaust stack.


----------



## struggler44

afjess1989 said:


> Throw a bag of potatoes in the exhaust stack.



That's too much effort, I do have a friend who has a hole in his shifter boot who won't hesitate to drop bearings, pennies and whatever else he has available when your behind him driving like a dick, asked him why he doesn't fix it and he told me "why, I'd just have to put another hole in it" ... sounds like a plan


----------



## BOP

edinsomd said:


> Living in Mom's basement really frees up some expendable funds!



So those guys are progressives?  I wonder what kind of car nonothingboy has.


----------



## BOP

meatfist said:


> is it this one? 2004 Chevrolet 2500HD Duramax.
> thought it looked familiar to one I've seen driven poorly.



Could be this crackhead.


----------



## BOP

ICit said:


> thats what i was thinking....
> 
> 
> one of them usually has some skanky ho-bag riding with him.



better


----------



## bcp

BOP said:


> So those guys are progressives?  I wonder what kind of car nonothingboy has.



I think he has a Yugo, if I remember correctly, he used some pvc pipe and a battery operated desk fan to make his own turbo.
 its very fast.


 for a Yugo


----------



## techie

You said NEON and Bad Ass in the same sentence, you are aren't even qualified to be in this conversation...

Let me guess, you have a bumblebee exhaust pipe that makes you Neon sound like annoying  weed eater going down the road, but you are going to bitch about some black smoke.. sounds like horse power envy..


----------



## BOP

bilbur said:


> Having your windows down is not a crime, spinning tires is.  It is called a jackrabbit start and if a cop sees it they will get a ticket for that and possible reckless driving.  When I was a lot younger I got a warning for smoking my tires.  I at least had the decency to do it when no one was around, or at least I thought no one was around until I burned tires taking a right turn and there was a cop doing a speed trap from the next street up.  This was the end of me smoking tires once the cop listed all the things he could have charged me with and the fines that went with those charges.



Kids nowadays don't care because mummy and da-da will pay the fines for them.


----------



## PrchJrkr

bcp said:


> those fumes are why I try to let motorcycles pass me when its safe for them to do so.
> I know that even with out the black smoke, the diesel exhaust can be somewhat unpleasant..



Are you not the douchenozzle that reprograms your truck to belch out those horrible fumes on the rest of us?


----------



## bcp

PrchJrkr said:


> Are you not the douchenozzle that reprograms your truck to belch out those horrible fumes on the rest of us?



I have, but like I said the in thing now is to get it to run clean.


----------



## CrashTest

willie said:


> Would these be offspring of the SOMD Racing crowd?





Your wife knows but she's not telling.


----------



## CrashTest

ltowngirl said:


> These boys put a lot of money into their trucks... they want to show them off... if you don't like the smoke then roll up your windows



I spend a lot at Taco Bell.  Does that mean I can come to your house and fart in your face?


----------



## bcp

Now if you just want to lay smoke by tricking the engine, 
 you can always but a switch in that is wired in line with the MAP sensor, flip the switch the MAP sensor stops sending the signal, the engine thinks it needs more fuel and,, SMOKE,

 on Fords you want to wire a switch to the VGT solenoid 

 This can be useful if you find yourself in traffic right alongside of an A-hole in a BMW that just cut you off or something.

 P.S.
 No, I do not have my truck wired as such.


----------



## kom526




----------



## JosephIV

techie said:


> So, without knowing the business, or the business owner of HollyRock Customs, you have decided its okay to trash him based on a few of his clients actions. As a small business owner myself, you are telling me if you see a "Toyota Of Southern Maryland" sticker on a car that is acting in a certain way, you would say its the Toyota's dealerships fault for that drivers action?. We are always looking for ways as business owners to advertise our services. Its how we make a living. We don't sit in off at Pax River sucking off the gov't teet. We work for every dime we bring in. Having your sticker on someone else's vehicle is a great way to advertise. If the owner of that vehicle acts like an ass, its not a reflection of the people who work at that business. I am sure for the hundreds of stickers that have been passed out by HollyRock, you are trashing a business based on the actions of a few, that ARE OF NO ASSOCIATION with the business other than being clients... Maryland government has done enough to destroy small businesses in this state, if you have a problem with a vehicle, post his tag number, call the cops (good luck getting them off the speed traps instead of patrolling). But dont attack a small business because of how someone who happens to have a sticker in their back window behaves..



You didn't read all pages or you didn't comprehend what I typed. I mentioned that trucks with Hollyrock decals are advertising a business. I also stated that a truck with a Hollyrock decal driving normally may get lumped in with the douchebags which is unfortunate. People don't have a clue what Hollyrock is unless they know the business, the owner, or someone who has used the services. If I have no clue what Hollyrock is and I see 4 or more diesel trucks belching smoke, burning tires, and generally driving like douches I gather that Hollyrock is about being a douche with your annoying truck. Being a white guy in a big truck belching smoke and driving like a douche may paint you as a stereotypical redneck jerk. If you don't like being stereotyped as such, don't behave that way. If the owner of Hollyrock (can you tell me if it's still in business?) doesn't like people misrepresenting his "brand" then he can be more cautious about who he gives a giant decal to or at least ask that they not piss off the general public while acting like jerks. 

Nobody remembers when a truck with a "Rebel Flag" let's them over in traffic or is curteous. They'll never forget when a truck with a "Rebel Flag" cuts them off or acts like a douche. That's life. That's what the Hollyrock douchebag drivers are doing to everyone else with the same decal that doesn't act like a douch. Sucks for the business owner, but I don't know him or her. Maybe they are nice. Maybe they are a douchebag too. I only see what too many of their customers do.


----------



## techie

*Think about it*



JosephIV said:


> You didn't read all pages or you didn't comprehend what I typed. I mentioned that trucks with Hollyrock decals are advertising a business. I also stated that a truck with a Hollyrock decal driving normally may get lumped in with the douchebags which is unfortunate. People don't have a clue what Hollyrock is unless they know the business, the owner, or someone who has used the services. If I have no clue what Hollyrock is and I see 4 or more diesel trucks belching smoke, burning tires, and generally driving like douches I gather that Hollyrock is about being a douche with your annoying truck. Being a white guy in a big truck belching smoke and driving like a douche may paint you as a stereotypical redneck jerk. If you don't like being stereotyped as such, don't behave that way. If the owner of Hollyrock (can you tell me if it's still in business?) doesn't like people misrepresenting his "brand" then he can be more cautious about who he gives a giant decal to or at least ask that they not piss off the general public while acting like jerks.
> 
> Nobody remembers when a truck with a "Rebel Flag" let's them over in traffic or is curteous. They'll never forget when a truck with a "Rebel Flag" cuts them off or acts like a douche. That's life. That's what the Hollyrock douchebag drivers are doing to everyone else with the same decal that doesn't act like a douch. Sucks for the business owner, but I don't know him or her. Maybe they are nice. Maybe they are a douchebag too. I only see what too many of their customers do.




Are you saying you didnt start the thread labeled "Hollyrock Diesel Douchebags ".. because you labeled a business.. I have a-hole Harley riders do dumbass moves in traffic, should I label "All American A-Hole Harley Riders" and trash a Dealership because of people who buy a bike there>  Work a day in small business owners shoes and you realize we dedicate every second of our day to making sure we put out a great product with a good reputation, it only takes something like your move here to damage us...


----------



## blazinlow89

techie said:


> Are you saying you didnt start the thread labeled "Hollyrock Diesel Douchebags ".. because you labeled a business.. I have a-hole Harley riders do dumbass moves in traffic, should I label "All American A-Hole Harley Riders" and trash a Dealership because of people who buy a bike there>  Work a day in small business owners shoes and you realize we dedicate every second of our day to making sure we put out a great product with a good reputation, it only takes something like your move here to damage us...



You Mad Bro?


----------



## afjess1989

JFC!!! You are missing the point, it's one thing to have a small sticker on your car meaning you bought it or had it serviced at said establishment. But, when you have a decal on the back of your truck that takes up the WHOLE DAMN WINDOW! I have a strong feeling that you WORK for said establishment.


----------



## cheezgrits

Wanna be "country" boys and their associated skanks make me laugh.

And for "techie", I hope you don't actually work for Toyota of SoMD. You're not comprehending the concept of good and bad advertising and perception as reality in the consumer market.

Won't be looking for a new Toyota there, I guess.


----------



## glhs837

techie said:


> "In my Neon"...
> Really, turn your mancard in.. "I gave me Neon power", like saying I gave my turd nuts...





techie said:


> You said NEON and Bad Ass in the same sentence, you are aren't even qualified to be in this conversation...
> 
> Let me guess, you have a bumblebee exhaust pipe that makes you Neon sound like annoying  weed eater going down the road, but you are going to bitch about some black smoke.. sounds like horse power envy..





You have no clue, have you? You truck guys crack me up. The point of this thread was that people were noticing a preponderance of large black cloud belching trucks seemed to have HollyRock in the back window. 

And before you try and tell me about my man card, understand my Neon was good for about 360whp and more torque in a 3200lb package. Should have een good for high 12s, fast enough for most folks I got no power envy, sold that a few years back, but still loved it then. 20psi on 100 octane was a blast. Now, maybe you'er one of these dicks who thinks that there's only one way to enjoy vehicles, in which case I pity your short sighted ass. Can TD trucks be fast, sure can, and more power to those who enjoy them, most would be faster than my Neoen, or my SRT-8. But to belittle someones manhood because they don't drive some seven liter burner seems to say more about your own manhood 

You dont want your business associated with asshats who act like idiots in public. Ask your customers not to do so. Simple. Not holding the asshat behavior against the business, but your actions in this thread seem to indicate you are defending the asshats. Manhood isnt what you drive, it's how you drive it, and your consideration for others.


----------



## PrchJrkr

bcp said:


> I have, but like I said the in thing now is to get it to run clean.



Just messing with you.


----------



## blazinlow89

techie said:


> You said NEON and Bad Ass in the same sentence, you are aren't even qualified to be in this conversation...
> 
> Let me guess, you have a bumblebee exhaust pipe that makes you Neon sound like annoying  weed eater going down the road, but you are going to bitch about some black smoke.. sounds like horse power envy..



Lmao, yep I'm not qualified to converse the fine art of automobiles with someone like yourself.  

I am a car guy, not a douchebag.  I love everything car, from a clean 60's import to real Detroit muscle.  Even the little riceburners.  Trucks, cars, SUV's, hell I have even seen some badass Vans.  I will also look at the car differently when the person who drives the car, built it.  You can give a shop money all day long and let them build your car.  When you put your own blood, sweat and tears into something you appreciate it, and what others have done to make their car, their own.  

Just wondering how much of daddy's money went into your truck?  Also when did I bitch about black smoke.  I just said that the guys are very well douche bags.  Besides I love the smell of tire smoke, but there is a place for that.  Maybe your trucks just dont have the power to break traction with the VHT that MIR puts down.
PS I have seen an all motor civic run 12's.


----------



## GWguy

PrchJrkr said:


> Just missing with you.



  Really.........


----------



## JosephIV

techie said:


> Are you saying you didnt start the thread labeled "Hollyrock Diesel Douchebags ".. because you labeled a business.. I have a-hole Harley riders do dumbass moves in traffic, should I label "All American A-Hole Harley Riders" and trash a Dealership because of people who buy a bike there>  Work a day in small business owners shoes and you realize we dedicate every second of our day to making sure we put out a great product with a good reputation, it only takes something like your move here to damage us...



I'm damaging the "small dealers" reputation? Me? I never said that the business sucks. The truck drivers with big HOLLYROCK decals f$cking around in front of, behind, or beside minivans, small cars, and other trucks with mommies, daddies, and children in them are ruining the business' reputation, not me. You are one DENSE person if you don't realize this. You also have no clue how business works. Word of mouth that is positive is worth a lot more than the negative advertising that the Hollyrock Decal douchebags are providing. I'm calling them out for their actions. If the owner of the establishment wants to have a sit down with those rocking his decal that's on him/her and it's in the business' best interests. If they don't care that's also on them. I won't frequent their business as the advertising that I've seen is negative. Those are the repurcussions of his clients' actions. They hurt his business. Not me.

One of my best friends shoots competive archery. He gets PAID to perform well, to advertise the bows, arrows, clothing, and everything else he uses in competition. He acts accordingly while rocking their decals on his vehicle. He represents them positively. If I didn't know my friend and saw how curteous he is in traffic I'd associate his advertisers with my friend's good actions. Do you get this now? Please tell me you're not THAT dense. Is Hollyrock still in business? If they are and you like them then tell them that people are negatively reinforcing the name by driving like douchebags. Hopefully they give a damn and get more selective about allowing people to advertise their business. Also, the proprieter jumping on here and saying that they either give a damn or don't give a damn about how people represent them would be nice. Any action by the business would speak volumes to their character. Those rocking the decals have done so much damage to the name I'd be angry if I owned the business.


----------



## glhs837

2004 Stage 3 SRT-4 Fly-By - YouTube

Neon SRT-4 Stage 3 TOP SPEED - YouTube

And no, they dont sound like Hondas, stock exhaust was straight pipe, only cats, no mufflers. That last one was to about 170, in case you dont do math well.


----------



## bcp

PrchJrkr said:


> Just missing with you.



Glad you said so.
 will take you off the list to be carbined now.


----------



## glhs837

bcp said:


> Glad you said so.
> will take you off the list to be carboned now.





   Fixed..........you cloud belching truck wei....I mean guy aint all bad


----------



## Baja28

ltowngirl said:


> These* boys*


Got that right.


----------



## JosephIV

glhs837 said:


> 2004 Stage 3 SRT-4 Fly-By - YouTube
> 
> Neon SRT-4 Stage 3 TOP SPEED - YouTube
> 
> And no, they dont sound like Hondas, stock exhaust was straight pipe, only cats, no mufflers. That last one was to about 170, in case you dont do math well.



Modded SRT-4's are no joke. In the late 80's my uncle's bro-in-law had an Omni GLHS. We were visiting my uncle in Landsdale, PA and the in-law stopped by with the GLHS. I thought the car was cool so I got a ride. We ended up on stretch of road with traffic lights. A then new 5.7 IROC Camaro pulled next to us at a red light. Tom (GLHS driver) looked over and revved a little. The IROC owner chuckled and shook his head. Tom got the boost up and tore off when the light turned green. We smoked the IROC. The driver looked pissed when he caught up at the red light. We went one more time and won, the Camaro driver turning left at the Chevrolet dealership. From then on I learned what the right car with the right driver could do. Tom had a Shelby Lancer after that and his brother had a Spirit RT at one point. Both were pretty quick for a turbo 4 back then. One of them also had a turbo Acclaim that was special but I have no clue what was up with it.


----------



## czygvtwkr

Hollyrock is an actual business?  Hell I thought it was just some dumb ass SMIB thing.


----------



## bcp

Baja28 said:


> Got that right.



What the boys dont understand is that if enough people complain about the black smoke, it wont be long before the state is doing emissions on the diesels and from that point on, no mod will be legal.
 you only have to look at Californication to see what Im talking about.


----------



## Caution

JosephIV said:


> I'm damaging the "small dealers" reputation? Me? I never said that the business sucks. The truck drivers with big HOLLYROCK decals f$cking around in front of, behind, or beside minivans, small cars, and other trucks with mommies, daddies, and children in them are ruining the business' reputation, not me. You are one DENSE person if you don't realize this. You also have no clue how business works. Word of mouth that is positive is worth a lot more than the negative advertising that the Hollyrock Decal douchebags are providing. I'm calling them out for their actions. If the owner of the establishment wants to have a sit down with those rocking his decal that's on him/her and it's in the business' best interests. If they don't care that's also on them. I won't frequent their business as the advertising that I've seen is negative. Those are the repurcussions of his clients' actions. They hurt his business. Not me.
> 
> One of my best friends shoots competive archery. He gets PAID to perform well, to advertise the bows, arrows, clothing, and everything else he uses in competition. He acts accordingly while rocking their decals on his vehicle. He represents them positively. If I didn't know my friend and saw how curteous he is in traffic I'd associate his advertisers with my friend's good actions. Do you get this now? Please tell me you're not THAT dense. Is Hollyrock still in business? If they are and you like them then tell them that people are negatively reinforcing the name by driving like douchebags. Hopefully they give a damn and get more selective about allowing people to advertise their business. Also, the proprieter jumping on here and saying that they either give a damn or don't give a damn about how people represent them would be nice. Any action by the business would speak volumes to their character. Those rocking the decals have done so much damage to the name I'd be angry if I owned the business.



I have nothing against Hollyrock. But I do know that when I see one of their decals on a truck going down the road, I tend to be on my guard because "generally", when I see one of these trucks they end up doing something stupid. So I associate that sticker with stupidity. Unfortunately for the owner, you are what you are associated with. If he likes that kind of notoriety, those decals are paying off very well.


----------



## GWguy

Caution said:


> I have nothing against Hollyrock. But I do know that when I see one of their decals on a truck going down the road, I tend to be on my guard because "generally", when I see one of these trucks they end up doing something stupid. So I associate that sticker with stupidity. Unfortunately for the owner, you are what you are associated with. *If he likes that kind of notoriety, those decals are paying off very well.*



I'm thinking this is exactly the case.  He's getting free advertising out of this, and the longer this thread continues, the more likely his name gets out.  I had never heard of them until you used their name.  If I had a diesel, I'd be tempted to make a visit.

You also have to factor in the nature of his business.... he sells and assists in configuring high performance diesels.  He probably doesn't consider this kind of notoriety a bad thing.


----------



## Caution

GWguy said:


> I'm thinking this is exactly the case.  He's getting free advertising out of this, and the longer this thread continues, the more likely his name gets out.  I had never heard of them until you used their name.  If I had a diesel, I'd be tempted to make a visit.
> 
> You also have to factor in the nature of his business.... he sells and assists in configuring high performance diesels.  He probably doesn't consider this kind of notoriety a bad thing.



It's no different than the kids with their little souped up Hondas. Always someone out there going to be modding something. It's the American way. LOL

But for the guy saying folks should not associate these idiots with the business. It's human nature to take the easy way out. You put a BIG decal on your vehicle and act like an ass, It's just natural for folks to associate that business with the asshat driving the vehicle.


----------



## GWguy

Caution said:


> It's no different than the kids with their little souped up Hondas. Always someone out there going to be modding something. It's the American way. LOL
> 
> But for the guy saying folks should not associate these idiots with the business. It's human nature to take the easy way out. You put a BIG decal on your vehicle and act like an ass, It's just natural for folks to associate that business with the asshat driving the vehicle.



And actually, I meant when Joseph used his name in the OP, not you.....


----------



## JosephIV

Yes, Hollyrock is a business. It's sad that people who have no clue (I thought it was a family / SOMD club thing at first) think that it's about being a redneck that drives like a tool. That is what some of these fools represent in other's eyes.

I agree that the truck owners driving like tools has bigger repurcussions that affect other drivers. How long will it be before enough people get ticked about the noise, smoke, and driving? What happens when those in power decide that action must be taken? The police have been known to crackdown on stuff like this. Ask the import tuner crowd. A few will screw it up for others. 

You can mess up a good thing by abusing it. Leonardtown girl seems to think the drivers are entitled to act like douchebags because they spent money. Driving is a privelege. It can be revoked. I paid good money for my firearms. It doesn't allow me to use them in an illegal and unsafe manner. Same goes for anyone driving a vehicle.


----------



## Caution

JosephIV said:


> Yes, Hollyrock is a business. It's sad that people who have no clue (I thought it was a family / SOMD club thing at first) think that it's about being a redneck that drives like a tool. That is what some of these fools represent in other's eyes.
> 
> I agree that the truck owners driving like tools has bigger repurcussions that affect other drivers. How long will it be before enough people get ticked about the noise, smoke, and driving? What happens when those in power decide that action must be taken? The police have been known to crackdown on stuff like this. Ask the import tuner crowd. A few will screw it up for others.
> 
> You can mess up a good thing by abusing it. Leonardtown girl seems to think the drivers are entitled to act like douchebags because they spent money. Driving is a privelege. It can be revoked. I paid good money for my firearms. It doesn't allow me to use them in an illegal and unsafe manner. Same goes for anyone driving a vehicle.



It's all fun till someone get's hurt. There are times and places better served for playing around with a modified vehicle. Running north on 235 from Walmart to Rt.4 dodging around traffic, passing in the turn lanes, doing burn outs at redlights or racing from redlight to redlight at 5:30 in the afternoon is NOT the time or place. Find a backroad, go to the track, or hell even use that truck as a truck is intended and go make ya a few bucks. LOL.


----------



## JosephIV

GWguy said:


> I'm thinking this is exactly the case.  He's getting free advertising out of this, and the longer this thread continues, the more likely his name gets out.  I had never heard of them until you used their name.  If I had a diesel, I'd be tempted to make a visit.
> 
> You also have to factor in the nature of his business.... he sells and assists in configuring high performance diesels.  He probably doesn't consider this kind of notoriety a bad thing.



It may work for a while, but every shop that gets NEGATIVE advertising eventually has problems. The professionals that give a damn will clamp down on it. If the business doesn't then the owner sucks. If I see a Hollyrock stickered truck tear down the track at an NHDRA event then I'll sit up and take notice and possibly talk to the owner/driver. When I see one tearing up the public road being a nuisance I just want to tell the driver that they are an asshat and I'd like to tell the business owner that many of his drivers are asshats. I can go further and decide to tell friends to avoid the business because the client base is a bunch of asshats and the trucks tend to run rich, smelly, and sooty wasting fuel. Such could be my opinion based on getting smoked out by a few douchebags. Would that be wrong? To some yes, to others it is justified as that is a perception earned through experience and others obviously share some negative perception of the Hollyrock name thanks to the actions of a few. I can easily badmouth the shop and help them lose business. It's not what I plan to do. My beef rests with a few of their clients right now. SMC cycles lost of a ton of business due to negative word of mouth. How did that work out for them?


----------



## Caution

JosephIV said:


> It may work for a while, but every shop that gets NEGATIVE advertising eventually has problems. The professionals that give a damn will clamp down on it. If the business doesn't then the owner sucks. If I see a Hollyrock stickered truck tear down the track at an NHDRA event then I'll sit up and take notice and possibly talk to the owner/driver. When I see one tearing up the public road being a nuisance I just want to tell the driver that they are an asshat and I'd like to tell the business owner that many of his drivers are asshats. I can go further and decide to tell friends to avoid the business because the client base is a bunch of asshats and the trucks tend to run rich, smelly, and sooty wasting fuel. Such could be my opinion based on getting smoked out by a few douchebags. Would that be wrong? To some yes, to others it is justified as that is a perception earned through experience and others obviously share some negative perception of the Hollyrock name thanks to the actions of a few. I can easily badmouth the shop and help them lose business. It's not what I plan to do. My beef rests with a few of their clients right now. SMC cycles lost of a ton of business due to negative word of mouth. How did that work out for them?



Meh.. at some point he'll lose his marketshare anyway. How many folks around here, in this economy, can really afford to buy those trucks and afford to mod them up? The ones that can afford it likely won't be able to afford to keep doing it, and those that can afford it will probably be few and far between because they likely have sense enough to put there money into other things. "OR" they recognize the name because of the dimwits out here giving the business a bad rep and just go elsewhere.



GWguy said:


> If I had a diesel, I'd be tempted to make a visit.



You would not likely be able to get away with hot rodding down the road. There would be a trial of wood pellets and acorns blowing out of your truckbed leading all the way home.


----------



## techie

JosephIV said:


> Modded SRT-4's are no joke. In the late 80's my uncle's bro-in-law had an Omni GLHS. We were visiting my uncle in Landsdale, PA and the in-law stopped by with the GLHS. I thought the car was cool so I got a ride. We ended up on stretch of road with traffic lights. A then new 5.7 IROC Camaro pulled next to us at a red light. Tom (GLHS driver) looked over and revved a little. The IROC owner chuckled and shook his head. Tom got the boost up and tore off when the light turned green. We smoked the IROC. The driver looked pissed when he caught up at the red light. We went one more time and won, the Camaro driver turning left at the Chevrolet dealership. From then on I learned what the right car with the right driver could do. Tom had a Shelby Lancer after that and his brother had a Spirit RT at one point. Both were pretty quick for a turbo 4 back then. One of them also had a turbo Acclaim that was special but I have no clue what was up with it.



Hey Douche, NO ONE CARES ABOUT YOUR NEON... Secondly, thanks saying that ANYONE who works blue collar is basically a loser... You drive a neon, and you insult people.. I'm impressed... Is you car pink also?


----------



## JosephIV

techie said:


> Hey Douche, NO ONE CARES ABOUT YOUR NEON... Secondly, thanks saying that ANYONE who works blue collar is basically a loser... You drive a neon, and you insult people.. I'm impressed... Is you car pink also?



Somewhere there is a box of rocks gloating that it is smarter than you. Since when have I ever mentioned owning a NEON? I've had one Chrysler vehicle in my life and it had a 5.2 V8 and a transfer case lever. 

I've never driven a NEON. Never. I've ridden in a modified NEON built for track days on a road course but nowhere and never have I driven a NEON let alone owned one. 

Where have I said that blue collar people are basically losers? Do you have an inferiority complex? Calling out a few people who drive like douchebags means that I'm insulting blue collar people? Pink car? What are you talking about? Are you a meth head? I don't know if I should laugh at you or feel sorry for your family. Get help. Go back to school. Quit huffing paint in a bag.


----------



## BOP

JosephIV said:


> Yes, Hollyrock is a business. It's sad that people who have no clue (I thought it was a family / SOMD club thing at first) think that it's about being a redneck that drives like a tool. That is what some of these fools represent in other's eyes.
> 
> I agree that the truck owners driving like tools has bigger repurcussions that affect other drivers. How long will it be before enough people get ticked about the noise, smoke, and driving? What happens when those in power decide that action must be taken? The police have been known to crackdown on stuff like this. Ask the import tuner crowd. A few will screw it up for others.
> 
> You can mess up a good thing by abusing it. Leonardtown girl seems to think the drivers are entitled to act like douchebags because they spent money. Driving is a privelege. It can be revoked. I paid good money for my firearms. It doesn't allow me to use them in an illegal and unsafe manner. Same goes for anyone driving a vehicle.



Until this thread, I thought it was a sand and gravel place down here.  I just figured the people driving the vehicles worked for the company, and were generally richardheads, or were fixing to do something a-holish and/or stupid.  That's what I associated those window stickers with until this thread.

All of the above still applies, but now I know it's some kind of vehicle custom shop.  I still don't know whether the stickers belong to customers or employees; I figure both.

Many decades now, when I was a young karate student, our sensei told us _"when you go out in public, you represent the dojo, especially when you have bumper stickers, t-shirts, and the like.  For good or for ill, what you do reflects on all of us, so behave, or I kick your ass."_


----------



## BOP

JosephIV said:


> It may work for a while, but every shop that gets NEGATIVE advertising eventually has problems. The professionals that give a damn will clamp down on it. If the business doesn't then the owner sucks. If I see a Hollyrock stickered truck tear down the track at an NHDRA event then I'll sit up and take notice and possibly talk to the owner/driver. When I see one tearing up the public road being a nuisance I just want to tell the driver that they are an asshat and I'd like to tell the business owner that many of his drivers are asshats. I can go further and decide to tell friends to avoid the business because the client base is a bunch of asshats and the trucks tend to run rich, smelly, and sooty wasting fuel. Such could be my opinion based on getting smoked out by a few douchebags. Would that be wrong? To some yes, to others it is justified as that is a perception earned through experience and others obviously share some negative perception of the Hollyrock name thanks to the actions of a few. I can easily badmouth the shop and help them lose business. It's not what I plan to do. My beef rests with a few of their clients right now. *SMC cycles lost of a ton of business due to negative word of mouth. How did that work out for them?*



Yeah, isn't there a beauty shop where they used to be?


----------



## warneckutz

Well...



That escalated quickly!

At least nobody is bragging about their modified Prius in here.


----------



## CrashTest

BOP said:


> I still don't know whether the stickers belong to customers or employees; I figure both.
> 
> Many decades now, when I was a young karate student, our sensei told us _"when you go out in public, you represent the dojo, especially when you have bumper stickers, t-shirts, and the like.  For good or for ill, what you do reflects on all of us, so behave, or I kick your ass."_



That's a good question.  I shop at Walmart but don't have a 4 foot Walmart banner on my car.


----------



## czygvtwkr

CrashTest said:


> That's a good question.  I shop at Walmart but don't have a 4 foot Walmart banner on my car.



I know someone that must really love AMP energy drink, they have their car all pimped out in AMP stickers.  

I like the Walmart banner idea,  how about a Fatboy with flagpole and an 8 ft Walmart flag trailing behind?


----------



## Gilligan

BOP said:


> Yeah, isn't there a beauty shop where they used to be?



They (SM City) are making out just fine in their new shop..that they own rather than lease.


----------



## GURPS

bcp said:


> I know that even with out the black smoke, the diesel exhaust can be somewhat unpleasant..





Exhaust from a Detroit Diesel in an M113 was Awesome ....


----------



## GURPS

glhs837 said:


> And before you try and tell me about my man card, understand my Neon was good for about 360whp and more torque in a 3200lb package. Should have een good for high 12s, fast enough for most folks I got no power envy, sold that a few years back, but still loved it then. 20psi on 100 octane was a blast. Now, maybe you'er one of these dicks who thinks that there's only one way to enjoy vehicles, in which case I pity your short sighted ass. Can TD trucks be fast, sure can, and more power to those who enjoy them, most would be faster than my Neon, or my SRT-8. But to belittle someones manhood because they don't drive some seven liter burner seems to say more about your own manhood


----------



## GURPS

JosephIV said:


> Modded SRT-4's are no joke. In the late 80's my uncle's bro-in-law had an *Omni GLHS*.





they were so bad assed in the 80's Even *Hot Rod mag *had to review one ... 


*Shelby GLHS*



> *1986 Shelby Dodge Omni GLH-S*
> 
> 
> This edition of the Muscle Car Showcase highlights the 1986 Shelby Dodge Omni GLH-S. In 1986, Carroll Shelby and Dodge conceived one of the most peculiar muscle cars to come out of the 1980s. Dubbed the GLH-S, this small sedan could outperform just about anything that called itself a muscle car in 1986. Ferrari…Porsche…BMW…forget about ‘em. This compact beast could go toe-to-toe with them any day of the week.
> _
> Thanks to what feels like a V-12 under the hood, the Shelby in sedan clothing will knock the stuffing out of most of the V-8s on the road. It zips to 60 in a mere 6.5 seconds, then keeps right on charging to a 130-mph terminal speed. The athletic GLHS has the legs of a sprinter and the wind of a miler._ Tony Assenza, Car and Driver, April 1986





*Lost Cars of the 1980s – Dodge Omni GLH*


----------



## ZARA

I want this:


----------



## willie

afjess1989 said:


> JFC!!! You are missing the point, it's one thing to have a small sticker on your car meaning you bought it or had it serviced at said establishment. But, when you have a decal on the back of your truck that takes up the WHOLE DAMN WINDOW! I have a strong feeling that you WORK for said establishment.


That is exactly what my passengers and I thought when the jerk was weaving through traffic Saturday morning.  Making a comparison to Harley Davidson or Toyota indicates someone is running out of excuses for their moronic friends (or relatives).


----------



## So_what

Co-incidence ? :shrug:
UPDATE: Name Released in California Accident | Southern Maryland News Net


----------



## GURPS

So_what said:


> Co-incidence ? :shrug:
> UPDATE: Name Released in California Accident | Southern Maryland News Net





some of the comments are a riot


----------



## migtig

So_what said:


> Co-incidence ? :shrug:
> UPDATE: Name Released in California Accident | Southern Maryland News Net



Probably not.  Sounds like the white truck we've discussed earlier in this tread.


----------



## dave1959

JosephIV said:


> Modded *SRT-4's *are no joke. In the late 80's my uncle's bro-in-law had an Omni GLHS. We were visiting my uncle in Landsdale, PA and the in-law stopped by with the GLHS. I thought the car was cool so I got a ride. We ended up on stretch of road with traffic lights. A then new 5.7 IROC Camaro pulled next to us at a red light. Tom (GLHS driver) looked over and revved a little. The IROC owner chuckled and shook his head. Tom got the boost up and tore off when the light turned green. We smoked the IROC. The driver looked pissed when he caught up at the red light. We went one more time and won, the Camaro driver turning left at the Chevrolet dealership. From then on I learned what the right car with the right driver could do. Tom had a Shelby Lancer after that and his brother had a Spirit RT at one point. Both were pretty quick for a turbo 4 back then. One of them also had a turbo Acclaim that was special but I have no clue what was up with it.



No matter what you do to it, It will always be just a neon.....


----------



## Caution

So_what said:


> Co-incidence ? :shrug: UPDATE: Name Released in California Accident | Southern Maryland News Net



Sure looks like it. I would not be a bit surprised if that was one of these HollyRock AssHats


----------



## RoseRed

Evidently, this tread has made it over to Instagram.


----------



## Caution

meatfist said:


> is it this one? 2004 Chevrolet 2500HD Duramax. thought it looked familiar to one I've seen driven poorly.


  Author deleted this for sale ad since last night


----------



## KDENISE977

dave1959 said:


> No matter what you do to it, It will always be just a neon.....



Joke:  You know why they call it a Neon?

Answer:  you bang your-knee on THIS you bang your-knee on THAT !!


bahahahahaha


----------



## CrashTest

Caution said:


> Author deleted this for sale ad since last night



Trying to hide the evidence as to who caused that accident I guess.

Hey buddy, take your truck and push it off the TJ Bridge at night.


----------



## sockgirl77

RoseRed said:


> Evidently, this tread has made it over to Instagram.



Oh gosh. Here come the new breed of losers...


----------



## Caution

CrashTest said:


> Trying to hide the evidence as to who caused that accident I guess.  Hey buddy, take your truck and push it off the TJ Bridge at night.



And ride it down!


----------



## dave1959

KDENISE977 said:


> Joke:  You know why they call it a Neon?
> 
> Answer:  you bang your-knee on THIS you bang your-knee on THAT !!
> 
> 
> bahahahahaha



You know why Neon's had rear a window defroster....?


To keep you hands warm while pushing it....


----------



## RoseRed

sockgirl77 said:


> Oh gosh. Here come the new breed of losers...



Girl told me about it last night.


----------



## sockgirl77

RoseRed said:


> Girl told me about it last night.



I guess that I'm going to be forced to start using Instagram now. I hate being out of the loop.


----------



## pbotz

Was told by a co0worker the name is probally a group or club, rather than a business

Hes up on the local diesel  tuning crowd and said hes never heard of that name as far as being a legit business.


----------



## Dye Tied

pbotz said:


> Was told by a co0worker the name is probally a group or club, rather than a business
> 
> Hes up on the local diesel  tuning crowd and said hes never heard of that name as far as being a legit business.



It's a business in Hollywood, Md.

Found using Google...

"All custom work was done by Mike Graves, owner of Hollyrock Customs"


----------



## sockgirl77

pbotz said:


> Was told by a co0worker the name is probally a group or club, rather than a business
> 
> Hes up on the local diesel  tuning crowd and said hes never heard of that name as far as being a legit business.



I've been told that Hollyrock Diesel is part of Hollyrock Customs which is owned by Mike Graves.


----------



## migtig

Aha...I can google

Hello, New guy here. Live in Maryland - Chevy and GMC Duramax Diesel Forum

HollyRock Customs

Hollyrock Customs - Maryland Company Profile (People Search and Company Search)

11.75 at 115.97 - Diesel Place : Chevrolet and GMC Diesel Truck Forums

New to the site from St. Mary's...... - SOMDRacing Forums


----------



## sockgirl77

Chevy and GMC Duramax Forum
Duramax Diesels 
and
Diesel Place: Chevrolet and GMC Diesel Truck Forums

have forums filled with posts about their Duramax Diesels that were done by Hollyrock Customs.


----------



## Dye Tied

migtig said:


> Aha...I can google
> 
> Hello, New guy here. Live in Maryland - Chevy and GMC Duramax Diesel Forum
> 
> HollyRock Customs
> 
> Hollyrock Customs - Maryland Company Profile (People Search and Company Search)
> 
> 11.75 at 115.97 - Diesel Place : Chevrolet and GMC Diesel Truck Forums
> 
> New to the site from St. Mary's...... - SOMDRacing Forums



Apparently, google skillz are lacking for many other people


----------



## HollyRockJT

pbotz said:


> Was told by a co0worker the name is probally a group or club, rather than a business
> 
> Hes up on the local diesel  tuning crowd and said hes never heard of that name as far as being a legit business.



Then he probably isn't local. Not being a prick, but HollyRock Customs has been around for a bit, and is well known in this area (St. Mary's)



Dye Tied said:


> It's a business in Hollywood, Md.
> 
> Found using Google...
> 
> "All custom work was done by Mike Graves, owner of Hollyrock Customs"







sockgirl77 said:


> I've been told that Hollyrock Diesel is part of Hollyrock Customs which is owned by Mike Graves.







migtig said:


> Aha...I can google
> 
> Hello, New guy here. Live in Maryland - Chevy and GMC Duramax Diesel Forum
> 
> HollyRock Customs
> 
> Hollyrock Customs - Maryland Company Profile (People Search and Company Search)
> 
> 11.75 at 115.97 - Diesel Place : Chevrolet and GMC Diesel Truck Forums
> 
> New to the site from St. Mary's...... - SOMDRacing Forums




You'se so smurt 



Anyway, I know Mikey, and he is a really good guy. He can't control what the retards do. Unfortunately, he is taking the hit for it here.  I see both sides of the story here as well.  Not going to defend him, not going to bash him. I know why he does the business, I respect what he does, and his reasoning behind doing it.  But again, he can't control the douchery of a dozen or 2 people, when he's worked on hundreds of trucks.  But again, for the 10-20 that act an ass, to the 2-300 that behave... His sticker is on them all it seems, so... give and take.  

Kinda like the whole street bikers... a few gangs/clubs act like asses, a few of them single riding act a fool in traffic, they all tend to get the bad name.. just our fun society.

But for those wondering about the name 'HollyRock'  people who have been in the Hollywood area a long time, never refer to it to other locals as Hollywood, it's HollyRock... been that way for years... Alas my name, I am from Hollywood, lived here my entire life... I never call Hollywood, Hollywood. I call it HollyRock, been doing that since I was in 5th/6th grade.  Unless I'm giving directions, or talking to an out of towner.  Just a Hollywood thing I guess.  :shrug:


----------



## dave1959

pbotz said:


> Was told by a co0worker the name is probally a group or club, rather than a business
> 
> Hes up on the local diesel  tuning crowd and said hes never heard of that name as far as being a legit business.



According to the State of Maryland Public Records...


Entity Name: HOLLYROCK CUSTOMS, LLC
Dept ID #: W14762041

General Information Amendments Personal Property Certificate of Status  

 Principal Office (Current): 43925 COMMERCE AVENUE 
BUILDING B, UNIT 5&6 
HOLLYWOOD, MD 20636 



Status: ACTIVE


----------



## RoseRed

sockgirl77 said:


> I guess that I'm going to be forced to start using Instagram now. I hate being out of the loop.



I don't use it either. :shrug:


----------



## bcp

HollyRockJT said:


> Then he probably isn't local. Not being a prick, but HollyRock Customs has been around for a bit, and is well known in this area (St. Mary's)
> 
> 
> 
> :



He is also well known and respected on various diesel sites too.


----------



## HollyRockJT

bcp said:


> He is also well known and respected on various diesel sites too.



Mikey is a good guy, he really is. Not saying he's perfect, but who is :shrug:

If I owned a diesel, I'd take it to him, but I don't.. but yet when I've had various questions about my 150, I've never hesitated to call him, and he's been more than willing to try and help me out. I've probably known him 5-6 years now I guess.


----------



## 04dmaxed

Sorry JosephIV we were busy working and running our business so we could not respond timely enough to your forum not to mention we haven’t accessed an somd forum in 3 years!!!!….we had to reactivate our account…. we don’t have time all day to sit around at the computer to bash other peoples businesses on somd?? 
Actually I read your post in this forum JosephIV and I comprehend quite clearly– Don’t bash my business- as I will answer the question you seem inclined to ask several times? And had finally been answered- Yes, Hollyrock Customs is very much in business today -do you need diesel mechanical work done? Or any mechanical work done for that matter because we can work on diesels, as well as, gas and motorcycles in case you needed to know. But you seem pretty computer savvy – you would have been able to find us on the internet??? Further , our phone number also appears on these GIANT stickers. 
Please do not insult my character or call me a douche, or douchebag (really, how old are you?) because of the behavior of others, I am an adult as I hope you are and as much as I would like to believe that I could ask someone not to do something, these are not children or dogs we are talking about- be realistic or have you forgotten when / where you live today- neither you nor I can control what anyone else does….We can ask and try and we do- don’t assume what you don’t know- pretty sure you know about assumptions- but we care about our business and we will take care of it- that’s not for you to worry about!  
You are quite the hypocrite or should I say manipulator- “I'm damaging the "small dealers" reputation? Me?  They hurt his business. Not me. I can easily badmouth the shop and help them lose business. It's not what I plan to do” - but yet that is all you done throughout your post - called the business out for the behavior of a FEW (handful) of bad drivers and called me a douche, douchebag, etc..  sure what your obsession is with that word is, - I am sure you could have voiced your opinion as you’re entitled without insulting me as the owner of the company- 
I understand and respect your concerns for what this behavior could be doing to my business- thank you for your concerns, but you’re pissing everyone off calling people including myself and my family douches in this forum and disrespecting people that you know absolutely nothing about.  Making insinuations or should I say threats” Tires are expensive, sidewalls aren't immune to boxcutters and windshields don't like ball bearings or spark plug ceramic. I'm just saying.” 
You need to stop the slander and the stereotyping, 
Let me try this from another approach since your avatar shows you with a mask and weapon- if I go into the tackle box and buy a gun, ammo, gear and advertise I bought a gun, ammo and everything from the tackle box -I am advertising and go off on a rampage would you say it’s the tackle boxes fault because they sold me the gun, etc- because the guy at the counter never talked to me about what not to do with the gun…….really????  why does everyone want to blame someone else for the actions of others?
No …………next time write down the tag number and report it if it really bothers you that much, but DO NOT drag an entire small businesses name through the mud that you know nothing about; Because whether or not it’s a smoke blowing diesel truck or some other event in your life that bothers you this much, I certainly hope you take action.
With all due respect we are a very successful business, 75% of our business is with local business owners-   we provide the parts and the service to get the most out of your diesel needs for long term, our customer come to get increased fuel mileage, towing capacity, etc. - not for street performance. 
There are SEVERAL other diesel shops in the area…..  There are many in the state of Maryland - please make absolutely sure you know who you are making claims about otherwise these are false accusations and this becomes defamation of character- for those of you that you have mentioned the accident in August on 235 to be VERY CLEAR that was not a HOLLYROCK CUSTOMS diesel truck FYI 
You got your 15 minutes of bad word of mouth fame at the benefit of business-  if you had only- spent this much time writing down the tag number as you spent in this forum…

Move on……..next topic


----------



## So_what

> for those of you that you have mentioned the accident in August on 235 to be VERY CLEAR that was not a HOLLYROCK CUSTOMS diesel truck FYI


If you're so sure it wasn't a Hollyrock truck, you must know who's it is. Did you report it to MSP? :shrug:


----------



## 04dmaxed

- gentlemen turned himself in with his lawyer- MSP told us that....


----------



## So_what

04dmaxed said:


> - gentlemen turned himself in with his lawyer- MSP told us that....



Thank you, that part never made it to the local news outlets.


----------



## dontknowwhy

04dmaxed said:


> Sorry JosephIV we were busy working and running our business so we could not respond timely enough to your forum not to mention we haven’t accessed an somd forum in 3 years!!!!….we had to reactivate our account…. we don’t have time all day to sit around at the computer to bash other peoples businesses on somd??
> Actually I read your post in this forum JosephIV and I comprehend quite clearly– Don’t bash my business- as I will answer the question you seem inclined to ask several times? And had finally been answered- Yes, Hollyrock Customs is very much in business today -do you need diesel mechanical work done? Or any mechanical work done for that matter because we can work on diesels, as well as, gas and motorcycles in case you needed to know. But you seem pretty computer savvy – you would have been able to find us on the internet??? Further , our phone number also appears on these GIANT stickers.
> Please do not insult my character or call me a douche, or douchebag (really, how old are you?) because of the behavior of others, I am an adult as I hope you are and as much as I would like to believe that I could ask someone not to do something, these are not children or dogs we are talking about- be realistic or have you forgotten when / where you live today- neither you nor I can control what anyone else does….We can ask and try and we do- don’t assume what you don’t know- pretty sure you know about assumptions- but we care about our business and we will take care of it- that’s not for you to worry about!
> You are quite the hypocrite or should I say manipulator- “I'm damaging the "small dealers" reputation? Me?  They hurt his business. Not me. I can easily badmouth the shop and help them lose business. It's not what I plan to do” - but yet that is all you done throughout your post - called the business out for the behavior of a FEW (handful) of bad drivers and called me a douche, douchebag, etc..  sure what your obsession is with that word is, - I am sure you could have voiced your opinion as you’re entitled without insulting me as the owner of the company-
> I understand and respect your concerns for what this behavior could be doing to my business- thank you for your concerns, but you’re pissing everyone off calling people including myself and my family douches in this forum and disrespecting people that you know absolutely nothing about. according to this thread, you're clientele are pissing off more folks on this forum, as well as all along 235  Making insinuations or should I say threats” Tires are expensive, sidewalls aren't immune to boxcutters and windshields don't like ball bearings or spark plug ceramic. I'm just saying.”
> You need to stop the slander and the stereotyping,
> Let me try this from another approach since your avatar shows you with a mask and weapon- if I go into the tackle box and buy a gun, ammo, gear and advertise I bought a gun, ammo and everything from the tackle box -I am advertising and go off on a rampage would you say it’s the tackle boxes fault because they sold me the gun, etc- because the guy at the counter never talked to me about what not to do with the gun…….really????  why does everyone want to blame someone else for the actions of others?
> No …………next time write down the tag number and report it if it really bothers you that much, but DO NOT drag an entire small businesses name through the mud that you know nothing about; Because whether or not it’s a smoke blowing diesel truck or some other event in your life that bothers you this much, I certainly hope you take action.
> With all due respect we are a very successful business, 75% of our business is with local business owners-   we provide the parts and the service to get the most out of your diesel needs for long term, our customer come to get increased fuel mileage, towing capacity, etc. - not for street performance.
> There are SEVERAL other diesel shops in the area…..  There are many in the state of Maryland - please make absolutely sure you know who you are making claims about otherwise these are false accusations and this becomes defamation of character-I think the big HOLLYROCK CUSTOMS decal makes it pretty obvious who the claims are being made against...your clients, not you...your clientele are defaming your business...not pissed off drivers having to deal with them for those of you that you have mentioned the accident in August on 235 to be VERY CLEAR that was not a HOLLYROCK CUSTOMS diesel truck FYI
> You got your 15 minutes of bad word of mouth fame at the benefit of business-  if you had only- spent this much time writing down the tag number as you spent in this forum…
> 
> Move on……..next topic



just to let you know, I have called in these azzhats on a couple of occasions...The best description I can give is the color, make & model of the vehicle...

and the fact that it has a great big HOLLYROCK CUSTOMS decal in the window...


----------



## CrashTest

dontknowwhy said:


> just to let you know, I have called in these azzhats on a couple of occasions...The best description I can give is the color, make & model of the vehicle...
> 
> and the fact that it has a great big HOLLYROCK CUSTOMS decal in the window...



True dat.  Selling those big decals to azzhats results in guilt by association regardless of whether it's deserved or not.


----------



## SG_Player1974

@04dmaxed

I think you need to go back and read JosepIV's posts again. NOWHERE in any of them does he directly refer to you, your workers, or your family as "douchebags." That is, unless they are the ones who are driving the trucks with your company logo on them and acting like azz-clowns on the roads!
The point I believe they were trying to make is that the big, fat sticker that represents YOUR business will always be associated with the azzhats that act like idiots on the road and YES.... to me that does get associated with you!
If I were to drive by your business, the FIRST thing that would come to mind is "Hey... thats the place that modifies the trucks that are driven by A-holes around here!"
I believe the negative remarks in ALL of the posts were directed at the drivers of such vehicles. The only reference I see to you or your company was a suggestion to tell your clientel that they are being noticed with their stupid antics on the local roads and that it could possibly reflect badly on your company.

I believe you need to go back and re-read the ENTIRE posts and let it sink in before raging on and making assumptions!


----------



## sockgirl77

We've needed a thread like this for awhile.


----------



## MMM_donuts

Every time one of these threads comes up someone says that public shaming is ineffective. I would like to point out that a friend and former coworker was publicly called out on this forum years ago for his inconsiderate driving and personally identifiable vehicle and we STILL give him a really hard time about it. Relentlessly.


----------



## SG_Player1974

MMM_donuts said:


> Every time one of these threads comes up someone says that public shaming is ineffective. I would like to point out that a friend and former coworker was publicly called out on this forum years ago for his inconsiderate driving and personally identifiable vehicle and we STILL give him a really hard time about it. Relentlessly.



I think that this thread worked out quite well....

Somehow, someway... the owner of the company was notified of this thread, took the time to log on (again), and responded!

Too bad they totally misread the post and misunderstood what the OP was trying to say BUT, at least the system worked right?


----------



## MMM_donuts

Also, I would like to add that I thought the Redskin HollyRock lady did a good job of mitigating the whole business reputation thing....until the business came in and lost all of my respect for them with their catty post. IMO, it actually contributed to the douchiness impression. 

I agree with others that have stated multiple times the OP clearly posted his disdain for the behavior of the vehicle drivers and in no way attributed blame to the actual business or business owner.


----------



## MDChick

Business owner should've slept on it and replied with a cooler head...


----------



## migtig

MMM_donuts said:


> Redskin HollyRock lady



  That *she* did.


----------



## SG_Player1974

Business owner and/or employee and/or family member = Offending driver?   :shrug:


----------



## ICit

migtig said:


> That *she* did.



......  OMG i had it wrong the whole time.....


I knew that nail polish was real....


----------



## bcp

MDChick said:


> Business owner should've slept on it and replied with a cooler head...



 If you owned the business, would you be pissed at people implying that you had something to do with the azzhats?

 Maybe you should all blame GM, after all, thats where the trucks come from originally right?


----------



## JosephIV

04dmaxed said:


> Sorry JosephIV we were busy working and running our business so we could not respond timely enough to your forum not to mention we haven’t accessed an somd forum in 3 years!!!!….we had to reactivate our account…. we don’t have time all day to sit around at the computer to bash other peoples businesses on somd??
> Actually I read your post in this forum JosephIV and I comprehend quite clearly– Don’t bash my business- as I will answer the question you seem inclined to ask several times? And had finally been answered- Yes, Hollyrock Customs is very much in business today -do you need diesel mechanical work done? Or any mechanical work done for that matter because we can work on diesels, as well as, gas and motorcycles in case you needed to know. But you seem pretty computer savvy – you would have been able to find us on the internet??? Further , our phone number also appears on these GIANT stickers.
> Please do not insult my character or call me a douche, or douchebag (really, how old are you?) because of the behavior of others, I am an adult as I hope you are and as much as I would like to believe that I could ask someone not to do something, these are not children or dogs we are talking about- be realistic or have you forgotten when / where you live today- neither you nor I can control what anyone else does….We can ask and try and we do- don’t assume what you don’t know- pretty sure you know about assumptions- but we care about our business and we will take care of it- that’s not for you to worry about!
> You are quite the hypocrite or should I say manipulator- “I'm damaging the "small dealers" reputation? Me?  They hurt his business. Not me. I can easily badmouth the shop and help them lose business. It's not what I plan to do” - but yet that is all you done throughout your post - called the business out for the behavior of a FEW (handful) of bad drivers and called me a douche, douchebag, etc..  sure what your obsession is with that word is, - I am sure you could have voiced your opinion as you’re entitled without insulting me as the owner of the company-
> I understand and respect your concerns for what this behavior could be doing to my business- thank you for your concerns, but you’re pissing everyone off calling people including myself and my family douches in this forum and disrespecting people that you know absolutely nothing about.  Making insinuations or should I say threats” Tires are expensive, sidewalls aren't immune to boxcutters and windshields don't like ball bearings or spark plug ceramic. I'm just saying.”
> You need to stop the slander and the stereotyping,
> Let me try this from another approach since your avatar shows you with a mask and weapon- if I go into the tackle box and buy a gun, ammo, gear and advertise I bought a gun, ammo and everything from the tackle box -I am advertising and go off on a rampage would you say it’s the tackle boxes fault because they sold me the gun, etc- because the guy at the counter never talked to me about what not to do with the gun…….really????  why does everyone want to blame someone else for the actions of others?
> No …………next time write down the tag number and report it if it really bothers you that much, but DO NOT drag an entire small businesses name through the mud that you know nothing about; Because whether or not it’s a smoke blowing diesel truck or some other event in your life that bothers you this much, I certainly hope you take action.
> With all due respect we are a very successful business, 75% of our business is with local business owners-   we provide the parts and the service to get the most out of your diesel needs for long term, our customer come to get increased fuel mileage, towing capacity, etc. - not for street performance.
> There are SEVERAL other diesel shops in the area…..  There are many in the state of Maryland - please make absolutely sure you know who you are making claims about otherwise these are false accusations and this becomes defamation of character- for those of you that you have mentioned the accident in August on 235 to be VERY CLEAR that was not a HOLLYROCK CUSTOMS diesel truck FYI
> You got your 15 minutes of bad word of mouth fame at the benefit of business-  if you had only- spent this much time writing down the tag number as you spent in this forum…
> 
> Move on……..next topic



I guess you have pen and paper on you when you're driving? I guess you use your x-ray vision to see through clouds of tire and diesel smoke? I guess you'd fly down the road to chase the culprit down, in essence, behaving as badly as them? You'd break new laws by dialing police on your cell? I'll work harder to be more like you in the future. As I stated, I had a prior commitment, it was the only reason that I didn't make an attempt to get the tag and report the truck. 

Here are the FACTS: I was behind a GREEN GMC with a Hollyrock Diesel sticker on it. It was an extended cab with a stack through the bed and stock 2500 series aluminum wheels on it. It did a brake stand burnout, smoking out those of us behind it. Those are the FACTS. I've witnessed two white GM trucks with Hollyrock Decals on the back acting up at different times. The last time was months ago heading down to Sheetz at the end of Great Mills. Finally, I've seen a black truck acting up on 235 with a Hollyrock Decal on it but that was a year ago or so. Have also seen a black Duramax on 235 with no apparent decal acting up and various Dodges and Fords that I can't say had the decal. 

I am computer literate. I found your info on the internet, found your name and your (I'm assuming) wife's name. I didn't bring your name into it. Did you not notice that? I also stated that your business is getting a blackmark put on it by the people who are pissing the rest of us off while proudly displaying that HOLLYROCK built or tuned their redneck wet dream. I don't need your services. I don't want your services. I don't know you. I don't know if you are a d#ck or a great guy. I'd give you and almost anyone a chance. When you advertise your business on the back of trucks doing burnouts, smoke shows, and drag races around me, my family, and others with loved ones in broad daylight and traffic I'm inclined to believe that you don't give a sh$t about your supposed good name and reputation. I've gotten services from great tuners and speed shops with sterling reputations. None of which would let some asshats with self control issues misbehave while rocking their banner. That's integrity. 

If you don't want the business name of HOLLYROCK associated with douchebags then YOU the PROPRIETER must do something about it. Go talk to the kid with the Emerald Green '04 or so GMC extended cab. Talk to the rejects in the white trucks. I'll try my best to get a plate number next time. In the meantime, how about you get a bit more selective concerning the character of those who represent you? Peace to you Mike, it sucks to have your work diminished by those who benefitted from it. At the end of the day, do you give a crap about people with your nitrous kit, propane injection install, or tune acting up on public streets endangering others while advertising your business? What is your character and level of concern? Unless you and your family have driven the trucks that have acted like douchebags I've never called you a douche. Re-read my posts and try to comprehend them for a change instead of viewing it all as a personal attack.

In the end, there are literally thousands of people on 235 and other local roads that may unfortunately associate the Hollyrock name with idiocy. That's not my fault. What will YOU do about it? Tell your douchebag customers and/or friends (not implying that all of your buddies and customers are douchebags) to either gain some self control or peel your decal off of the back window if you think they are besmirching your "good name". It's that easy. It would show integrity.

BTW, you can PM or "Private Message" people on here in case you weren't aware. Just saying.


----------



## MMM_donuts

bcp said:


> If you owned the business, would you be pissed at people implying that you had something to do with the azzhats?
> 
> Maybe you should all blame GM, after all, thats where the trucks come from originally right?



My respect comes from displays of professionalism and professionalism is keeping your cool in challenging situations. 

And no, again, I don't think the OP said anything bad about the actual business. Rather, he suggested the business owner consider the impact of being associated with this behavior IF he is doing it voluntarily. Or at least that's how I understood it when I read it.


----------



## MMM_donuts

migtig said:


> That *she* did.



Oh no....did I just.....is HollyRock a male poster?


----------



## JosephIV

bcp said:


> If you owned the business, would you be pissed at people implying that you had something to do with the azzhats?
> 
> Maybe you should all blame GM, after all, thats where the trucks come from originally right?



It's not the same thing. When you have a business that makes 6,800 lb trucks run 11 second quarter miles that's fine. When they can achieve over 130 MPH because you removed or raised the speed limiter that's fine. When you hand the keys to this beast back to its immature owner that's fine too. When that immature owner gets a HUGE decal advertising your business then proceeds to act like a jackass while abusing the newfound power on a public road it's not fine. Your business and name takes a hit. That's how public perception works. If you don't like it then talk to your customers or start getting selective about who can display your decal. Trademark the name, own the decals, only put them on trucks of owners who aren't douchebags. Show some backbone.


----------



## migtig

MMM_donuts said:


> Oh no....did I just.....is HollyRock a male poster?



  As Icit pointed out, he wears nail polish.   

Seriously though, I think he's comfortable enough in his masculinity that it isn't an issue.  

I just thought it was funny as heck.


----------



## MMM_donuts

migtig said:


> As Icit pointed out, he wears nail polish.
> 
> Seriously though, I think he's comfortable enough in his masculinity that it isn't an issue.
> 
> I just thought it was funny as heck.



Poop. Ok. I don't have any real reason for thinking he was female, I just read it that way.....which probably has more to do with his redskin avatar than anything he said or how he said it...


----------



## MMM_donuts

HollyrockJT,

Sorry for wrongly referring to you as a female....


----------



## bcp

JosephIV said:


> It's not the same thing. When you have a business that makes 6,800 lb trucks run 11 second quarter miles that's fine. When they can achieve over 130 MPH because you removed or raised the speed limiter that's fine. When you hand the keys to this beast back to its immature owner that's fine too. When that immature owner gets a HUGE decal advertising your business then proceeds to act like a jackass while abusing the newfound power on a public road it's not fine. Your business and name takes a hit. That's how public perception works. If you don't like it then talk to your customers or start getting selective about who can display your decal. Trademark the name, own the decals, only put them on trucks of owners who aren't douchebags. Show some backbone.



 So,,, A business should somehow determine who the douchebags will be, maybe a douchebag test or something? and only give the stickers to those that can prove not to be a douchebag?
 Should car manufacturers do the same and take their logo off of the vehicle if the person buying it seems like they might be a douchebag?
 there goes all the BMW emblems..


----------



## blazinlow89

Was talking to a guy at work today about the thread, he said he seen white Chevy or GMC driving like a douche yesterday.  Weaving through lanes with no signal, tailgating and spinning tires.


----------



## ICit

bcp said:


> So,,, A business should somehow determine who the douchebags will be, maybe a douchebag test or something? and only give the stickers to those that can prove not to be a douchebag?
> Should care manufacturers do the same and take their logo off of the vehicle if the person buying it seems like they might be a douchebag?
> *there goes all the BMW AND Honda emblems*..


----------



## yankee44

04dmaxed said:


> Sorry JosephIV we were busy working and running our business so we could not respond timely enough to your forum not to mention we haven’t accessed an somd forum in 3 years!!!!….we had to reactivate our account…. we don’t have time all day to sit around at the computer to bash other peoples businesses on somd??
> Actually I read your post in this forum JosephIV and I comprehend quite clearly– Don’t bash my business- as I will answer the question you seem inclined to ask several times? And had finally been answered- Yes, Hollyrock Customs is very much in business today -do you need diesel mechanical work done? Or any mechanical work done for that matter because we can work on diesels, as well as, gas and motorcycles in case you needed to know. But you seem pretty computer savvy – you would have been able to find us on the internet??? Further , our phone number also appears on these GIANT stickers.
> Please do not insult my character or call me a douche, or douchebag (really, how old are you?) because of the behavior of others, I am an adult as I hope you are and as much as I would like to believe that I could ask someone not to do something, these are not children or dogs we are talking about- be realistic or have you forgotten when / where you live today- neither you nor I can control what anyone else does….We can ask and try and we do- don’t assume what you don’t know- pretty sure you know about assumptions- but we care about our business and we will take care of it- that’s not for you to worry about!
> You are quite the hypocrite or should I say manipulator- “I'm damaging the "small dealers" reputation? Me?  They hurt his business. Not me. I can easily badmouth the shop and help them lose business. It's not what I plan to do” - but yet that is all you done throughout your post - called the business out for the behavior of a FEW (handful) of bad drivers and called me a douche, douchebag, etc..  sure what your obsession is with that word is, - I am sure you could have voiced your opinion as you’re entitled without insulting me as the owner of the company-
> I understand and respect your concerns for what this behavior could be doing to my business- thank you for your concerns, but you’re pissing everyone off calling people including myself and my family douches in this forum and disrespecting people that you know absolutely nothing about.  Making insinuations or should I say threats” Tires are expensive, sidewalls aren't immune to boxcutters and windshields don't like ball bearings or spark plug ceramic. I'm just saying.”
> You need to stop the slander and the stereotyping,
> Let me try this from another approach since your avatar shows you with a mask and weapon- if I go into the tackle box and buy a gun, ammo, gear and advertise I bought a gun, ammo and everything from the tackle box -I am advertising and go off on a rampage would you say it’s the tackle boxes fault because they sold me the gun, etc- because the guy at the counter never talked to me about what not to do with the gun…….really????  why does everyone want to blame someone else for the actions of others?
> No …………next time write down the tag number and report it if it really bothers you that much, but DO NOT drag an entire small businesses name through the mud that you know nothing about; Because whether or not it’s a smoke blowing diesel truck or some other event in your life that bothers you this much, I certainly hope you take action.
> With all due respect we are a very successful business, 75% of our business is with local business owners-   we provide the parts and the service to get the most out of your diesel needs for long term, our customer come to get increased fuel mileage, towing capacity, etc. - not for street performance.
> There are SEVERAL other diesel shops in the area…..  There are many in the state of Maryland - please make absolutely sure you know who you are making claims about otherwise these are false accusations and this becomes defamation of character- for those of you that you have mentioned the accident in August on 235 to be VERY CLEAR that was not a HOLLYROCK CUSTOMS diesel truck FYI
> You got your 15 minutes of bad word of mouth fame at the benefit of business-  if you had only- spent this much time writing down the tag number as you spent in this forum…
> 
> Move on……..next topic



I know a ton of people that have work done with you, and all the people that know have had it done to make their truck preform with more power and better fuel mileage while towing campers and such.  I agree that a few apples can spoil the bunch. Let your reputation speak for itself. The people who own diesel trucks know who the best around is and it is you, so when they want work done they will still come to you despite what people do on the road or what people say on this forum.  I look forward to you one day working on my 2010 3500 Dodge and I would proudly display your banner.


----------



## thurley42

*Amazing....*

Not even 2 hours ago a group of us were talking about the Diesels with Hollyrock stickers driving like morons....hadn't been on SOMD for a few days..then I log on and boom, here it is.


----------



## afjess1989

JosephIV said:


> Somewhere there is a box of rocks gloating that it is smarter than you. Since when have I ever mentioned owning a NEON? I've had one Chrysler vehicle in my life and it had a 5.2 V8 and a transfer case lever.
> 
> I've never driven a NEON. Never. I've ridden in a modified NEON built for track days on a road course but nowhere and never have I driven a NEON let alone owned one.
> 
> Where have I said that blue collar people are basically losers? Do you have an inferiority complex? Calling out a few people who drive like douchebags means that I'm insulting blue collar people? Pink car? What are you talking about? Are you a meth head? I don't know if I should laugh at you or feel sorry for your family. Get help. Go back to school. Quit huffing paint in a bag.






I think you found your Douchenozzle diesel driver.....


----------



## ICit

yankee44 said:


> I know a ton of people that have work done with you, and all the people that know have had it done to make their truck preform with more power and better fuel mileage while towing campers and such.  I agree that a few apples can spoil the bunch. Let your reputation speak for itself. The people who own diesel trucks know who the best around is and it is you, so when they want work done they will still come to you despite what people do on the road or what people say on this forum.  I look forward to you one day working on my 2010 3500 Dodge and I would proudly display your banner.



I dont see you as the type to smoke tires....  cuz you smoke meat!!!  

I dont see him as the bad guy... and try to judge his business due to some hardheads out there....

Im sure he knows the trucks by the descriptions... and could ask them to respect his business as they have the decal on their truck


----------



## bcp

yankee44 said:


> I know a ton of people that have work done with you, and all the people that know have had it done to make their truck preform with more power and better fuel mileage while towing campers and such.  I agree that a few apples can spoil the bunch. Let your reputation speak for itself. The people who own diesel trucks know who the best around is and it is you, so when they want work done they will still come to you despite what people do on the road or what people say on this forum.  I look forward to you one day working on my 2010 3500 Dodge and I would proudly display your banner.



Wait,,,, he would allow his sticker to go on a Dodge??

 let me rethink my respect for him and his business...


----------



## yankee44

ICit said:


> I dont see you as the type to smoke tires....  cuz you smoke meat!!!
> 
> I dont see him as the bad guy... and try to judge his business due to some hardheads out there....
> 
> Im sure he knows the trucks by the descriptions... and could ask them to respect his business as they have the decal on their truck



My truck is hard to miss anyway, with BBQ stickers all over the back window and plates that read SOMDBBQ


----------



## MMM_donuts

bcp said:


> So,,, A business should somehow determine who the douchebags will be, maybe a douchebag test or something? and only give the stickers to those that can prove not to be a douchebag?
> Should car manufacturers do the same and take their logo off of the vehicle if the person buying it seems like they might be a douchebag?
> there goes all the BMW emblems..



Can't tell if you are simply missing the point or intentionally instigating more arguments....


----------



## yankee44

bcp said:


> Wait,,,, he would allow his sticker to go on a Dodge??
> 
> let me rethink my respect for him and his business...



Easy I dont bash your GM however if you owned a Ford I would let you have it


----------



## JosephIV

bcp said:


> So,,, A business should somehow determine who the douchebags will be, maybe a douchebag test or something? and only give the stickers to those that can prove not to be a douchebag?
> Should car manufacturers do the same and take their logo off of the vehicle if the person buying it seems like they might be a douchebag?
> there goes all the BMW emblems..



The business owner stated that I called he, his friends, and family douchebags. Who do you think are rocking his decal? You can trademark the name and be selective about who represents that name. I gave the example of my buddy who drives around with archery gear manufacturers decals on his ride. He has a contract with them that states that he is representing them and as such benefits from their sponsorship while they benefit from his advertising and good archery skills. Should he act like a douche while rocking their gear they will pull his sponsorship and ask that he remove their logo. 

Here's a test for you intelligent SOMD forum fans that have never visited Hollyrock Customs/Diesel. Go out and get a Hollyrock Diesel Decal. Show me how easy it is to get one. I'll wait. When you easily get one, put it on your Prius, Taurus, or such and upload the picture. I'd bet that every Tom, Dick, and Harry can't get one.

I'd also bet that the proprieter has a good idea of what people have his decal and who is driving around SOMD acting like fools. Maybe I'm wrong but I'll take the odds.


----------



## warneckutz

MMM_donuts said:


> Oh no....did I just.....is HollyRock a male poster?


----------



## yankee44

HollyRock is getting a ton of advertising right heare. The people who owen deisels that read this are like..."I want my one ton truck to run like a raped ape, where can I find his number"


----------



## bcp

JosephIV said:


> The business owner stated that I called he, his friends, and family douchebags. Who do you think are rocking his decal? You can trademark the name and be selective about who represents that name. I gave the example of my buddy who drives around with archery gear manufacturers decals on his ride. He has a contract with them that states that he is representing them and as such benefits from their sponsorship while they benefit from his advertising and good archery skills. Should he act like a douche while rocking their gear they will pull his sponsorship and ask that he remove their logo.
> 
> Here's a test for you intelligent SOMD forum fans that have never visited Hollyrock Customs/Diesel. Go out and get a Hollyrock Diesel Decal. Show me how easy it is to get one. I'll wait. When you easily get one, put it on your Prius, Taurus, or such and upload the picture. I'd bet that every Tom, Dick, and Harry can't get one.
> 
> I'd also bet that the proprieter has a good idea of what people have his decal and who is driving around SOMD acting like fools. Maybe I'm wrong but I'll take the odds.



I have stickers on my truck, Banks, L&M, Edge, Dieselplace etc... I didnt have to sign anything to get them. Came with the products. your friend is in a different situation than 99.9% of all people with product/brand stickers on the truck.


----------



## blazinlow89

JosephIV said:


> Here's a test for you intelligent SOMD forum fans that have never visited Hollyrock Customs/Diesel. Go out and get a Hollyrock Diesel Decal. Show me how easy it is to get one. I'll wait. When you easily get one, put it on your Prius, Taurus, or such and upload the picture. I'd bet that every Tom, Dick, and Harry can't get one.
> 
> I'd also bet that the proprieter has a good idea of what people have his decal and who is driving around SOMD acting like fools. Maybe I'm wrong but I'll take the odds.



This Is actually a good point.  Its not like buying an item that comes with a decal.  I am sure upon request that someone who has used Hollyrock for either install work, tuning etc could get a decal.  However its not like some places that then just sitting on the counter.  

However it would also not be very difficult to order one online and have it sent to you.


----------



## sockgirl77

MMM_donuts said:


> HollyrockJT,
> 
> Sorry for wrongly referring to you as a female....



It's okay. He _does_ wear tights...


----------



## warneckutz

sockgirl77 said:


> It's okay. He _does_ wear tights...



Spandex


----------



## sockgirl77

warneckutz said:


> Spandex


----------



## migtig

sockgirl77 said:


> It's okay. He _does_ wear tights...



OMG.  :snort:  

Poor, poor Hollyrock JT.  Come to Miggy.


----------



## ICit

sockgirl77 said:


> It's okay. He _does_ wear tights...and is very pretty



... :fixed:


----------



## yankee44

bcp said:


> I have stickers on my truck, Banks, L&M, Edge, Dieselplace etc... I didnt have to sign anything to get them. Came with the products. your friend is in a different situation than 99.9% of all people with product/brand stickers on the truck.



I have some stickers on the back of my truck that are from sponsorship but most are not. But mine are also being seen by thousands of people at every BBQ contest 15 or 20 times a year. The ones that are not sponsors are products that I really belive in.


----------



## ICit

warneckutz said:


> Spandex



....   its Lycra


----------



## warneckutz

ICit said:


> ....   its Lycra





Whatever, at least it's not leather.


----------



## afjess1989

warneckutz said:


> Whatever, at least it's not leather.



Pleather (sp)


----------



## warneckutz

afjess1989 said:


> Pleather (sp)



What?


----------



## JosephIV

bcp said:


> I have stickers on my truck, Banks, L&M, Edge, Dieselplace etc... I didnt have to sign anything to get them. Came with the products. your friend is in a different situation than 99.9% of all people with product/brand stickers on the truck.



Do you have a giant GALE BANKS ENGINEERING decal on your back window with a contact number on it? Are you driving like a jerk around Asuza, California after Gale Banks himself worked on your ride? It's a bit different here in little old Southern Maryland concerning a small shop that most people in United States and even many diesel enthusiasts have never heard of and never will and the customers of said shop acting up near the location of said shop.


----------



## MDChick

bcp said:


> If you owned the business, would you be pissed at people implying that you had something to do with the azzhats?
> 
> Maybe you should all blame GM, after all, thats where the trucks come from originally right?



I wouldn't blame the owner at all for feeling that way.  I simply think he could've handled his response a little better.  A knee-jerk reaction is rarely helpful in these situations.  If he took a moment to come down, he might realize that no one ever said that HE was a DieselDouche.


----------



## ICit

warneckutz said:


> What?



plastic/leather combo


----------



## afjess1989

warneckutz said:


> What?



Artificial leather - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bcp

JosephIV said:


> Do you have a giant GALE BANKS ENGINEERING decal on your back window with a contact number on it? Are you driving like a jerk around Asuza, California after Gale Banks himself worked on your ride? It's a bit different here in little old Southern Maryland concerning a small shop that most people in United States and even many diesel enthusiasts have never heard of and never will and the customers of said shop acting up near the location of said shop.



no, no contact numbers.
 no, not driving around pissing people off,,well, maybe for going to slow in the natural flow of things.
  But lets say I did drive around like that, would you boycott banks or edge products because of my stickers?


----------



## warneckutz

ICit said:


> plastic/leather combo





afjess1989 said:


> Artificial leather - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



No... that doesn't fit what we're discussing...


----------



## ICit

warneckutz said:


> No... that doesn't fit what we're discussing...



:shrug:.... you would look great in what ever the material is....


----------



## MMM_donuts

MDChick said:


> DieselDouche.



Awesome.  I'm adding this term to my vocabulary for when I need to describe something that has more torque than a regular douchie scumbag.


----------



## Caution

The owner of the business has those decals available to his customers, whether paid or free, for the purpose of advertising.

Well, he got it. 

People see ASSHATS driving like fools and remember those decals. Especially if they have seen them on more than one occasion as I have. I never knew what HollyRock Customs was. Did not care. But I recognize those decals and associate them with the Idiots that drive like they do. It's unfortunate that his customers have brought this kind of attention to his business but it is what it is. 

But apparently advertising with those decals works very well. Money well spent.


----------



## HollyRockJT

sockgirl77 said:


> It's okay. He _does_ wear tights...



And I have no shame in doing it 

Finger nails painted, lycra/spandex.. it's all good.  I do more for people in this community, kids, and more importantly, sick kids than 98% of this forum probably.


----------



## bcp

HollyRockJT said:


> And I have no shame in doing it
> 
> Finger nails painted, lycra/spandex.. it's all good.  I do more for people in this community, kids, and more importantly, sick kids than 98% of this forum probably.



If you are a guy (assumption on my part) and are wearing nail polish and lycra/spandex, it could be very possible that you might just be the cause of sickness in many of those kids.

 Just saying.

 or it caused by diesel soot.

 Unless you are referring to some sort of costume used to cheer the kids up.


----------



## ICit

HollyRockJT said:


> And I have no shame in doing it
> 
> Finger nails painted, lycra/spandex.. it's all good.  I do more for people in this community, kids, and more importantly, sick kids than 98% of this forum probably.



.... and thats what I lubs about you   You my friend are AMAZING!!

You are a good man with a great heart!!!


----------



## ICit

bcp said:


> If you are a guy (assumption on my part) and are wearing nail polish and lycra/spandex, it could be very possible that you might just be the cause of sickness in many of those kids.
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> or it caused by diesel soot.



... dont go there dude....



he does great things for these kids .... and Im sure if you knew the big picture you would take that back.


----------



## ICit

bcp said:


> If you are a guy (assumption on my part) and are wearing nail polish and lycra/spandex, it could be very possible that you might just be the cause of sickness in many of those kids.
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> or it caused by diesel soot.
> 
> * Unless you are referring to some sort of costume used to cheer the kids up.*


----------



## HollyRockJT

bcp said:


> If you are a guy (assumption on my part) and are wearing nail polish and lycra/spandex, it could be very possible that you might just be the cause of sickness in many of those kids.
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> or it caused by diesel soot.
> 
> Unless you are referring to some sort of costume used to cheer the kids up.



Def diesel soot 



ICit said:


> .... and thats what I lubs about you   You my friend are AMAZING!!
> 
> You are a good man with a great heart!!!



  Still not right without my girl KK


----------



## bcp

ICit said:


> ... dont go there dude....
> 
> 
> 
> he does great things for these kids .... and Im sure if you knew the big picture you would take that back.



You quoted too soon.


----------



## ICit

HollyRockJT said:


> Def diesel soot
> 
> 
> 
> Still not right without my girl KK



I know....


----------



## deino2002

HollyRockJT said:


> Still not right without my girl KK



      times infinity


----------



## MMM_donuts

HollyRockJT said:


> And I have no shame in doing it
> 
> Finger nails painted, lycra/spandex.. it's all good.  I do more for people in this community, kids, and more importantly, sick kids than 98% of this forum probably.



 very cool!





(Btw, if you're Batman, I've met you and may have a picture with you, which would make you the very first person on this forum that I've actually kind of met)


----------



## deino2002

MMM_donuts said:


> very cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Btw, if you're Batman, I've met you and may have a picture with you, which would make you the very first person on this forum that I've actually kind of met)



He's not Batman, he's


----------



## afjess1989

deino2002 said:


> He's not Batman, he's



Spider-Man!?!?? Or the storm trooper?


----------



## HollyRockJT

MMM_donuts said:


> very cool!
> 
> (Btw, if you're Batman, I've met you and may have a picture with you, which would make you the very first person on this forum that I've actually kind of met)





afjess1989 said:


> Spider-Man!?!?? Or the storm trooper?





I  may know them guys.


----------



## MMM_donuts

hollyrockjt said:


> i  may know them guys.



cool!!!!


----------



## JosephIV

bcp said:


> no, no contact numbers.
> no, not driving around pissing people off,,well, maybe for going to slow in the natural flow of things.
> But lets say I did drive around like that, would you boycott banks or edge products because of my stickers?



If banks were a small company in my neck of the woods and Mr. Banks himself was aware of your behavior and did nothing to distance himself from you and people like you, then yes, I would boycott.


----------



## kickstand

I've got an F350. I gotta get one of these stickers....


----------



## bcp

JosephIV said:


> If banks were a small company in my neck of the woods and Mr. Banks himself was aware of your behavior and did nothing to distance himself from you and people like you, then yes, I would boycott.



that's pretty harsh.


----------



## JosephIV

bcp said:


> that's pretty harsh.



What's harsh about it? Maybe the idea that people would boycott gets the point across. I don't wish the owner of the business ill will. I hope he succeeds at his chosen profession. If he's not aware that I'm not the guy making the Hollyrock name look like crap in the eyes of the public then he can't be helped as a business owner.


----------



## bcp

JosephIV said:


> What's harsh about it? Maybe the idea that people would boycott gets the point across. I don't wish the owner of the business ill will. I hope he succeeds at his chosen profession. If he's not aware that I'm not the guy making the Hollyrock name look like crap in the eyes of the public then he can't be helped as a business owner.



How is he supposed to screen his customers?
 seriously.

 damn, I saw someone coming out of Giant today, the hit their knee on a shopping cart and started swearing.
 Im going to boycott Giant, if that's the type of foul mouthed idiot they want to cater to, there is no reason to support them.


----------



## kom526

JosephIV said:


> What's harsh about it? Maybe the idea that people would boycott gets the point across. I don't wish the owner of the business ill will. I hope he succeeds at his chosen profession. *If he's not aware that I'm not the guy making the Hollyrock name look like crap in the eyes of the public then he can't be helped as a business owner*.





You are dragging the name of his business through the mud, on PUBLIC forum, but you're "not the guy".


----------



## kom526

JosephIV said:


> What's harsh about it? Maybe the idea that people would boycott gets the point across. I don't wish the owner of the business ill will. I hope he succeeds at his chosen profession. If he's not aware that I'm not the guy making the Hollyrock name look like crap in the eyes of the public then he can't be helped as a business owner.



This is the same logic the gun grabbers use. :awesomer:


----------



## Hank

JosephIV said:


> If banks were a small company in my neck of the woods and Mr. Banks himself was aware of your behavior and did nothing to distance himself from you and people like you, then yes, I would boycott.



What's he going to do? Sneak up in a driveway and peel the decal off the damn truck of everyone that gets a complaint? You're being ridiculous and idiotic. Decals are cheap and great giveaways for advertising.


----------



## JosephIV

I did not drag the owner's name through the mud. I don't know the guy. I had no problem with the guy until he took me calling some of his customers douchebags personally stating that I insulted He, His family, and friends. If it's his close personal buddies and his family members behaving poorly then yes, I think that they are douchebags. Otherwise he's a ghost to me.

How can he screen his customers? Come on people. He doesn't have to screen them. He merely has to give a crap when they race around on public roads pissing the rest of us off while showing off the HOLLYROCK name. The idiots doing this are dragging his name through the mud, not me. I don't know the business owner. In this small county I'm sure someone knows the owner of the Green GMC that I mentioned. You don't think he has an idea of who this is? Am I the only one that finds the defensive tone of the business owner puzzling? Am I the only one that thinks that it's a letdown that he never simply stated "I apologize for the poor actions of some of the people who have used my products and services. I don't take responsibility for their actions, but I do feel bad that my company name is associated with such stupidity."

Gun grabbers? Get a life. Gun grabbers would go after GM, Ford, and Dodge (or Ram / Fiat). Nobody is doing this. If I head to a range (lifetime NRA member here) and a group is rocking a gun store shirt, has that gun store info on one of their trucks, and they all act like unsafe, ill-mannered asses then I'll call them on it if I can then and there. If I can only do it on a public forum later I will. If the gun store owner responds and feels that I'm insulting him I can't help that owner. I can choose to boycott the business. That's my right as an AMERICAN. The power and freedom of choice. 

I can't help the ones among you that don't get it. When one of the diesel douchebags (not painting all diesel owners) gets in an accident while racing, doing a burnout, or driving like a jerk it shouldn't come as a surprise. If the truck has a Hollyrock decal on it people will think back to the times they witnessed such douchebaggery or they will think of this thread. Then you can see the gun grabber type mentality when some among us think that the tuning shop deserves blame.


----------



## techie

*Worthless Waste of skin*



JosephIV said:


> What's harsh about it? Maybe the idea that people would boycott gets the point across. I don't wish the owner of the business ill will. I hope he succeeds at his chosen profession. If he's not aware that I'm not the guy making the Hollyrock name look like crap in the eyes of the public then he can't be helped as a business owner.



You are an a$$hole. Karma is a bitch.. it always comes back around.. 
Obviously you have never taken a chance in your life and done anything worth while. Every small business owner takes every dime they have and some they dont on a chance they can build something that will be successful. 

YOU JoesphIV, want people to boycott a business you have never had any dealings with except seeing their sticker in some assclowns rear window. 

I think its time you shut your pathetic little mouth, crawl back in your little hole from which you came and go back to your worthless life. You contribute nothing to society or you would not have hours to spend on here. You would also realize the amount of blood sweat tears that EVERY small business owner pours into their business. Only the honest and hard working ones survive.


----------



## Hank

techie said:


> You would also realize the amount of blood sweat tears that EVERY small business owner pours into their business. Only the honest and hard working ones survive.



Word!


----------



## techie

glhs837 said:


> The Hollyrock guys? Unlike the young highly educated guys who generally made up the SOMDR crowd, while most are well paid, I suspect you'll find more than your fair share of pipefitter stickers, and Harley stickers, and "shaves" achieved with a setting on a Wahl trimmer.....



And for you, The next time you screw up my order at the drive thru ( I dont know how anyone could f*up an order of sweet tea, but you did), I will reach through the window smack your scrawny neckself.  You have a problem with PEOPLE WHO WORK for a living? Because obviously, you are either fastfood or lazy gov't contractor who never broke sweat in his life to pay bills.  

You think paying for an education makes you smart.. you just showed your ignorance and how much you overpaid for that piece of paper you got telling you how smart you are... 

I am sure i have couple more degrees in my drawer then you do, but I know what its like to work for a living.. I am pretty sure abortion was legal when you were born, i would've loaned your mom the funds...


----------



## MMM_donuts

techie said:


> And for you, The next time you screw up my order at the drive thru ( I dont know how anyone could f*up an order of sweet tea, but you did), I will reach through the window smack your scrawny neckself.  You have a problem with PEOPLE WHO WORK for a living? Because obviously, you are either fastfood or lazy gov't contractor who never broke sweat in his life to pay bills.  You think paying for an education makes you smart.. you just showed your ignorance and how much you overpaid for that piece of paper you got telling you how smart you are...  I am sure i have couple more degrees in my drawer then you do, but I know what its like to work for a living.. I am pretty sure abortion was legal when you were born, i would've loaned your mom the funds...



Ugh.


----------



## techie

MMM_donuts said:


> Ugh.



Something I said?


----------



## glhs837

A last few points. To those dissing Neons, of which we are discussing only SRT-4s which in their class destroyed all competition and through factory avaialable upgrade kits produced what were arguably the epitome of small car perform,ance. What you got for under 25K was amazing. 

Dodge Neon SRT4 Stage 3 - Road Test & Review - Automobile Magazine

Read it, reputable magazine. Anyone could build this same car, in fact I did, and drove the hell out of it. But in any case, this isnt about that. 

The owner is known as _the _guy locally if you want your TD truck to be able to pull up the track at MIR or stumps at a job site, I dont think anyone disputes that, he knows these trucks and knows how to build them for whatever purpose the owner needs. I have not heard anyone dissing him, or his family, or his family practices. 

Those trucks are the product of his shops labors, his babies, and nobody like to hear thier babies referred to in a bad light. Realistically, he cannot pull a psych eval on customers to see who the asses are. As the SOMD Racing crowd learned, real easy for a name to be ruined. They had to shut it down, even though most of them had done nothing wrong. 

The TD truck community, which on this level is pretty small, if they want to handle this sort of thing, needs to apply social pressure. "Hey Bob, saw your smoke show by Chipotle, pretty asshat move bad, people are spitting near my truck now, thanks ass." 

Most people seek the approval of their peers. If thier peers do not approve, chances are they will change. SO, while it would behoove HollyRock to post a sign in the shop pointing out that public displays if asshattery while displaying the companies stickers makes the compan y looks bad, they certainly have no obligation to hunt down #######s individually. I would be surprised if there are not customer appreciation cookouts at the shop, great place for a discussion about how public displays affect public perception. If you all dont want the state to shut down truck modding, you all better think about this, 

If I, in my SRT-8 tell Mr " LISTEN TO MY MIGHTY ENGINE!!!!!! SEE MY MIGHTY CLOUDS!!!!! I AM A MAN !!!!!!!!! that perhaps the empty parking lot at Triton might be a better place to show his stuff, he will look down on my puny 6.1 liter gas motor and laugh......... he might listen to one of his own kind.


----------



## BOP

CrashTest said:


> That's a good question.  I shop at Walmart but don't have a 4 foot Walmart banner on my car.



Trust me: people can tell if you are a walmart customer.


----------



## glhs837

techie said:


> And for you, The next time you screw up my order at the drive thru ( I dont know how anyone could f*up an order of sweet tea, but you did), I will reach through the window smack your scrawny neckself.  You have a problem with PEOPLE WHO WORK for a living? Because obviously, you are either fastfood or lazy gov't contractor who never broke sweat in his life to pay bills.
> 
> You think paying for an education makes you smart.. you just showed your ignorance and how much you overpaid for that piece of paper you got telling you how smart you are...
> 
> I am sure i have couple more degrees in my drawer then you do, but I know what its like to work for a living.. I am pretty sure abortion was legal when you were born, i would've loaned your mom the funds...






Damn you really are an ass, arent you Man, I dont even have a degree, I do have a California high school equivalency, though. I'm almost 50, and have spent more than 30 of those on the end of a wrench so suck that. Rebuilt a C4 in my basement including the clutches and steel by myself with a book and no other help. Got out of the Navy after 12 years of sweating balls off loading weapons and fixing and flying in the back of aircraft getting intercepted by Soviet fighters and Iraqi MIGs ensuring your freedom to threaten my scrawny ass, which carried that C4 to the basement myself. 

Spent a month pulling phone and cable wires, then six months humping lumber at 84 in Mech from August til December. Shingles, lumber concrete, did it all. Then three years as a deck level helicopter mechanic before moving up to assisting engineers. Now I teach aviation weapons loading to real men, ones who put thie lives on the line every day to ensure azzwipes you can soud off about sh#$ you have no clue about. People respect me and hire me for what I know, not some piece of paper. 

So, before sounding off, have some faint clue about what the eff you are saying. Because I get paid well now for the experience I gained behind a wrench. And still wrench my own stuff today, just finished tie rods on the SRT-8, a car you dont buy selling fries, or even wrenching.


----------



## JosephIV

Techie, you and your kind are a joke. You've proven your lack of intelligence in a previous post. Not one of you or your moronic buddies bothered to mention that Hollyrock was currently in business when I expressed ignorance to this fact. Not one of you bothered to state "I'm sure the owner would like to know that people are misrepresenting his business by driving like douchebags, I'll notify him about this thread, thanks."

 Nobody has told me who gives out the decals, if anyone can get one, if you simply have to put green into the Hollyrock owners pockets or actually be a close friend and / or relative to get one. Please answer me. I'm dying to know. Let me know so that I can get one for my refrigerator. I'll order one online right now if that's all it takes. I'd wager a few buttheads on here are some of the people making the Hollyrock name look bad when they drive like morons.

Most importantly, nobody has come on here and said "My name is Billy Bob, I drive a whatever colored blah blah blah truck with a Hollyrock decal on it. I only race at the track but can honestly say that a few of my fellow diesel enthusiasts are screwing it up for the rest of us and making Hollyrock and possibly the owner of the business look bad. If you would like to see my truck in action in a safe and legal manner go to Youtube and search for blah blah. I don't condone driving like a jerk in public and I'm sure the owner of the business doesn't either"

The tone was never like that. It was defensive from the start. I figured that I would have gotten a PM by now from one of the open minded and curteous diesel drivers out there rocking the Hollyrock banner. Maybe invite me to converse in a friendly manner. I guess I shouldn't have expectations that high.


----------



## bcp

> "My name is Billy Bob, I drive a whatever colored blah blah blah truck with a Hollyrock decal on it.



Hollyrock anonymous,, It works if you work it.


----------



## bcp




----------



## dave1959

Man, This thread is like the Energizer bunny.....


----------



## glhs837

And techie, were I your boss, I might ask you tone down your insults and threats to people who probably know a lot of potential customers. Guys like me, and there are a few here, we are the sort of guys that friends come to when looking to get work done. And while I have told folks to check out HR in the past, as what I have seen has impressed me as quality stuff, if you work for them, that would have to change, I know I wouldn't want some ass who thinks degrees are for #######s working on my truck. I do my own stuff, so that doesnt matter to me.


----------



## blazinlow89

glhs837 said:


> Damn you really are an ass, arent you Man, I dont even have a degree, I do have a California high school equivalency, though. I'm almost 50, and have spent more than 30 of those on the end of a wrench so suck that. Rebuilt a C4 in my basement including the clutches and steel by myself with a book and no other help. Got out of the Navy after 12 years of sweating balls off loading weapons and fixing and flying in the back of aircraft getting intercepted by Soviet fighters and Iraqi MIGs ensuring your freedom to threaten my scrawny ass, which carried that C4 to the basement myself.
> 
> Spent a month pulling phone and cable wires, then six months humping lumber at 84 in Mech from August til December. Shingles, lumber concrete, did it all. Then three years as a deck level helicopter mechanic before moving up to assisting engineers. Now I teach aviation weapons loading to real men, ones who put thie lives on the line every day to ensure azzwipes you can soud off about sh#$ you have no clue about. People respect me and hire me for what I know, not some piece of paper.
> 
> So, before sounding off, have some faint clue about what the eff you are saying. Because I get paid well now for the experience I gained behind a wrench. And still wrench my own stuff today, just finished tie rods on the SRT-8, a car you dont buy selling fries, or even wrenching.



You Mad Bro?

PS.  You have never ran a small business so you have no idea what your talking about.


----------



## BOP

bcp said:


> If you owned the business, would you be pissed at people implying that you had something to do with the azzhats?
> 
> Maybe you should all blame GM, after all, thats where the trucks come from originally right?



I'd blame teh Won, since GM (Government Motors) is now owned by the government.


----------



## blazinlow89

bcp said:


> View attachment 99858



I can almost guarantee that none of those trucks have ever left pavement.  Other than of course to put the shiny wheels on.


----------



## BOP

HollyRockJT said:


> And I have no shame in doing it
> 
> Finger nails painted, lycra/spandex.. it's all good.  I do more for people in this community, kids, and more importantly, sick kids than 98% of this forum probably.



(Matthew 6:1-4) -_ "Beware of practicing your righteousness before men to be noticed by them; otherwise you have no reward with your Father who is in heaven. 2 So when you give to the poor, do not sound a trumpet before you, as the hypocrites do in the synagogues and in the streets, so that they may be honored by men. Truly I say to you, they have their reward in full. 3 "But when you give to the poor, do not let your left hand know what your right hand is doing, 4 so that your giving will be in secret; and your Father who sees what is done in secret will reward you." _


----------



## Gilligan

dave1959 said:


> Man, This thread is like the Energizer bunny.....




No chit. I went out and razor-scraped all the Trick Trucks stickers off the windows of all of my trucks and come back to find  20 more posts.


----------



## RoseRed

BOP said:


> (Matthew 6:1-4) -_ "Beware of practicing your righteousness before men to be noticed by them; otherwise you have no reward with your Father who is in heaven. 2 So when you give to the poor, do not sound a trumpet before you, as the hypocrites do in the synagogues and in the streets, so that they may be honored by men. Truly I say to you, they have their reward in full. 3 "But when you give to the poor, do not let your left hand know what your right hand is doing, 4 so that your giving will be in secret; and your Father who sees what is done in secret will reward you." _



Lighten up, Francis.


----------



## Hank

RoseRed said:


> Lighten up, Francis.


----------



## blazinlow89

Gilligan said:


> No chit. I went out and razor-scraped all the Trick Trucks stickers off the windows of all of my trucks and come back to find  20 more posts.



But, you get a free one with every visit.


----------



## Gilligan

blazinlow89 said:


> But, you get a free one with every visit.



As many as you want. I was just tryin' to fit in on this tread.


----------



## Bann

HollyRockJT said:


> But for those wondering about the name 'HollyRock'  people who have been in the Hollywood area a long time, never refer to it to other locals as Hollywood, it's HollyRock... been that way for years... Alas my name, I am from Hollywood, lived here my entire life... I never call Hollywood, Hollywood. I call it HollyRock, been doing that since I was in 5th/6th grade.  Unless I'm giving directions, or talking to an out of towner.  Just a Hollywood thing I guess.  :shrug:



   I personally never did, but my brother and sister and their friends did.


----------



## SG_Player1974

So.... lets recap.

The OP posted something about a problem with yet another stupid-azz driver around these parts and the fact that they happened to have a HollyRock sticker on their vehicle. Also, the OP goes on to say that it might be in the best interest of the HollyRock business owner to not condone such stupid-azz driving and possibly enforce this somehow at his establishment in the hopes of ridding the road of these people.

The results:

- The business owner responds having totally misread the OP's post and makes a very harsh and accusatory statement towards the OP even though the point was totally missed.
- Several of the business owner's friends, employees, or customers have "come to the rescue" with posts of name calling and general a-holeishness that mimics the likes of those actions of the very people that the OP originally posted about. This only reinforces the OP's argument.


If this isn't a model SOMD forums tread.... I don't know what is


----------



## SolomonsWisdom

SG_Player1974 said:


> So.... lets recap.
> 
> The OP posted something about a problem with yet another stupid-azz driver around these parts and the fact that they happened to have a HollyRock sticker on their vehicle. Also, the OP goes on to say that it might be in the best interest of the HollyRock business owner to not condone such stupid-azz driving and possibly enforce this somehow at his establishment in the hopes of ridding the road of these people.
> 
> The results:
> 
> - The business owner responds having totally misread the OP's post and makes a very harsh and accusatory statement towards the OP even though the point was totally missed.
> - Several of the business owner's friends, employees, or customers have "come to the rescue" with posts of name calling and general a-holeishness that mimics the likes of those actions of the very people that the OP originally posted about. This only reinforces the OP's argument.
> 
> 
> If this isn't a model SOMD forums tread.... I don't know what is



And we were able to sort that all out in a shade under 25 pages. Nice work!


----------



## Caution

SG_Player1974 said:


> So.... lets recap.
> 
> The OP posted something about a problem with yet another stupid-azz driver around these parts and the fact that they happened to have a HollyRock sticker on their vehicle. Also, the OP goes on to say that it might be in the best interest of the HollyRock business owner to not condone such stupid-azz driving and possibly enforce this somehow at his establishment in the hopes of ridding the road of these people.
> 
> The results:
> 
> - The business owner responds having totally misread the OP's post and makes a very harsh and accusatory statement towards the OP even though the point was totally missed.
> - Several of the business owner's friends, employees, or customers have "come to the rescue" with posts of name calling and general a-holeishness that mimics the likes of those actions of the very people that the OP originally posted about. This only reinforces the OP's argument.
> 
> 
> If this isn't a model SOMD forums tread.... I don't know what is



Don't go recapping just yet. I am kinda hoping they are not finished yet.


----------



## SolomonsWisdom

I missed the hollyrock owner showing up...I only made it through the first 5 pages...gotta backtrack for laughs.


----------



## Caution

SolomonsWisdom said:


> I missed the hollyrock owner showing up...I only made it through the first 5 pages...gotta backtrack for laughs.



Post 136
http://forums.somd.com/life-souther...ck-diesel-douchebags-step-11.html#post5268547


----------



## 04dmaxed

Unfortunately – as much as you- Joseph IV do not deserve the time of day-  for your information- we do race at the track all the time- we race different tracks up and down the East Coast, we are members of the NHRDA and we just recently started Beanfield racing- but I really don’t owe you any explanation as you are not a diesel enthusiast and wouldn’t follow our crowd anyway- our customers post Youtube videos all the time and we post information on upcoming diesel events on our Facebook Page- 
Again with you manipulating this forum – you find my defensive tone puzzling? really…. You again have done nothing but questioned my character, because I don’t believe in getting on a public forum calling people names, and having some meaningless tit for tat battle over a sticker all day -   I am actually working for a living getting my hands dirty, not sitting at a computer worrying about how to bring or put other people down.  
And as far as whether or not I would condone this behavior on the highway-  I don’t, but last time I checked I am not on this forum to answer to you or anyone well else- and I am not on trial?   Again thank you for the concern for my business- I read what everyone had to say and will take care of your voiced concerns - DONE
Btw, I caught one of your earlier post: 
“In the late 80's my uncle's bro-in-law had an Omni GLHS. We were visiting my uncle in Landsdale, PA and the in-law stopped by with the GLHS. I thought the car was cool so I got a ride. We ended up on stretch of road with traffic lights. A then new 5.7 IROC Camaro pulled next to us at a red light. Tom (GLHS driver) looked over and revved a little. The IROC owner chuckled and shook his head. Tom got the boost up and tore off when the light turned green. We smoked the IROC. The driver looked pissed when he caught up at the red light. We went one more time and won, the Camaro driver turning left at the Chevrolet dealership. From then on I learned what the right car with the right driver could do.”Cool to be in a car street racing in the late 80’s - Joseph IV, huh?-  guess it made it OK because the car didn’t sport a big business decal????  Not so politically correct~

As you will see from the two pics- take it to the track.

DONE...


----------



## Caution

04dmaxed said:


> I read what everyone had to say and will take care of your voiced concerns



Now there is a responsible business owner. Good luck Sir.


----------



## SolomonsWisdom

Get to bed, o4dmaxed!

I'm sure the phone will be ringing off the hook tomorrow with all this free advertising...


----------



## SolomonsWisdom

Cheeky1 said:


> Same thing happened to me a few weeks ago.  Mid 80s, windows down driving home on 235N.  Two trucks about 5 or 6 cars up were laying rubber on the road and filling the area with soot/smoke.  It seemed like they were eg'ing each other on.
> 
> It was really stupid.
> 
> One was a mid-sized, older truck....the other was a red, dodge something.  The driver of the red dodge put his head out of the window a few times so I got a *fairly detailed look at his balled head, black shades, and half open mouth.*



Just check out HollyRock's FaceBook page.  You can probably ID them from the people that "like" the page...


----------



## BadGirl

I always thought that men who drove loud trucks obnoxiously all had very small penises, and  women who drove loud trucks obnoxiously were really men with no penises.

"Oh, look at him!!!! He must have a tiny d1ck."


----------



## afjess1989

BadGirl said:


> I always thought that men who drove loud trucks obnoxiously all had very small penises, and  women who drove loud trucks obnoxiously were really men with no penises.
> 
> "Oh, look at him!!!! He must have a tiny d1ck."



Lmao! The man friend and I were driving one day and a powerstroke lit his tires up and rocks were bouncing off the grill and hood of our truck. SO man friend yells out the window while flipping the bird "powerstroke this MF'er"


I got a laugh out of it.


----------



## ZARA

MMM_donuts said:


> Oh no....did I just.....is HollyRock a male poster?



He is eye candy.



migtig said:


> As Icit pointed out, he wears nail polish.
> 
> Seriously though, I think he's comfortable enough in his masculinity that it isn't an issue.
> 
> I just thought it was funny as heck.



And the nail polish does not detract from his masculinity in the least.



sockgirl77 said:


> It's okay. He _does_ wear tights...



Awesome Visual. Thank you.


----------



## czygvtwkr

Man this is great,  its like you guys are having a pissing contest in the back of a moving truck to see which one of you can piss farther into the wind at 60 mph.  Guess what,  you all smell like piss now lol.


----------



## JosephIV

04dmaxed said:


> Unfortunately – as much as you- Joseph IV do not deserve the time of day-  for your information- we do race at the track all the time- we race different tracks up and down the East Coast, we are members of the NHRDA and we just recently started Beanfield racing- but I really don’t owe you any explanation as you are not a diesel enthusiast and wouldn’t follow our crowd anyway- our customers post Youtube videos all the time and we post information on upcoming diesel events on our Facebook Page-
> Again with you manipulating this forum – you find my defensive tone puzzling? really…. You again have done nothing but questioned my character, because I don’t believe in getting on a public forum calling people names, and having some meaningless tit for tat battle over a sticker all day -   I am actually working for a living getting my hands dirty, not sitting at a computer worrying about how to bring or put other people down.
> And as far as whether or not I would condone this behavior on the highway-  I don’t, but last time I checked I am not on this forum to answer to you or anyone well else- and I am not on trial?   Again thank you for the concern for my business- I read what everyone had to say and will take care of your voiced concerns - DONE
> Btw, I caught one of your earlier post:
> “In the late 80's my uncle's bro-in-law had an Omni GLHS. We were visiting my uncle in Landsdale, PA and the in-law stopped by with the GLHS. I thought the car was cool so I got a ride. We ended up on stretch of road with traffic lights. A then new 5.7 IROC Camaro pulled next to us at a red light. Tom (GLHS driver) looked over and revved a little. The IROC owner chuckled and shook his head. Tom got the boost up and tore off when the light turned green. We smoked the IROC. The driver looked pissed when he caught up at the red light. We went one more time and won, the Camaro driver turning left at the Chevrolet dealership. From then on I learned what the right car with the right driver could do.”Cool to be in a car street racing in the late 80’s - Joseph IV, huh?-  guess it made it OK because the car didn’t sport a big business decal????  Not so politically correct~
> 
> As you will see from the two pics- take it to the track.
> 
> DONE...



You're done. Good. Getting a ride in a GLHS in the 80's? I was in Elementary school at the time. I was the passenger and I don't condone the driver's actions. The difference? The street had two cars on it, and both passenger and driver were younger than many of the jerkoffs (not referring to all of your patrons) that frequent your shop and do the same thing (street racing) today. I've learned my lesson years ago. Have they? 

Manipulating this forum? People I don't even know have come on here and stated that they've seen the same thing. That they were talking about Hollyrock stickered trucks acting up and happened upon this thread. That should concern you. I didn't create an imaginary issue concerning the trucks. It existed. We in the community saw this. Now it's out in the open and being discussed. Such is the Freedom we Americans enjoy, even in these times.

You're not on this forum to answer to anyone else. That's right. But you are a member of this community. You have a responsibility to this community. I have a responsibility to this community. We should be concerned for its well being. It's called being civic-minded. You are a member of the NHDRA? Good. Keep the drag racing there and encourage your clientele to do the same.  

You aren't on trial. I wished you success. Did you NOT understand that? See things from the eyes of people who have no friggin' clue what "a Hollyrock" is. They see idiots street racing, doing power brake burnouts in traffic, and smoking out innocent motorcycle riders, soccer moms, jeep enthusiasts, and everyone in between. Common denominator of many of these turds driving like douchebags? A HOLLYROCK decal on the back glass. Does that make you happy or piss you off? 

It's your life and your business. Once again, I wish you success and peace. I'm not above that. I can't hold you personally responsible since I don't know if it was you or your kid or such that I've personally seen acting like a jerk. Keep in mind that YOU may get held accountable one day should things go bad with a truck advertising your business. Won't matter that you merely provided a product and service. McDonald's coffee lawsuit come to mind? Let a Hollyrock Decal truck strike a car while traveling over 100 MPH on 235 and see how things go. A good lawyer will get the info from the PCM, talk to a tuner about what they are looking at, and a saddened mother will bring a lawsuit against YOU for setting the top speed limiter at 150 MPH or whatever you chose. Try your luck vs a jury listening to a sobbing mother, a defendent claiming he never told you to raise the speed limiter above the factory 98 MPH setting, and the picture of beautiful but dead child set before the court. Think about it. You may not be held responsible for other's actions now, but that day may unfortunately come.

You don't know me, I don't know you. I can search for who you are and undoubtedly find pictures of you and your family on Facebook. I haven't done that. I'm not the one who linked your info on here. I'm an enthusiast of nearly all forms of motorsports. I've been to PA for diesel dyno days. The shop I've attended changed names years ago but they still put on a good diesel day. I may have met you there and talked to you. We'll never know. 

Once again, if the Hollyrock name is getting stones thrown at it you can thank douchebags acting like jerks in public. Nobody started a thread concerning Hollyrock Douchebags at MIR NHDRA day.


----------



## MADPEBS1

04dmaxed said:


> Unfortunately – as much as you- Joseph IV do not deserve the time of day-  for your information- we do race at the track all the time- we race different tracks up and down the East Coast, we are members of the NHRDA and we just recently started Beanfield racing- but I really don’t owe you any explanation as you are not a diesel enthusiast and wouldn’t follow our crowd anyway- our customers post Youtube videos all the time and we post information on upcoming diesel events on our Facebook Page-
> Again with you manipulating this forum – you find my defensive tone puzzling? really…. You again have done nothing but questioned my character, because I don’t believe in getting on a public forum calling people names, and having some meaningless tit for tat battle over a sticker all day -   I am actually working for a living getting my hands dirty, not sitting at a computer worrying about how to bring or put other people down.
> And as far as whether or not I would condone this behavior on the highway-  I don’t, but last time I checked I am not on this forum to answer to you or anyone well else- and I am not on trial?   Again thank you for the concern for my business- I read what everyone had to say and will take care of your voiced concerns - DONE
> Btw, I caught one of your earlier post:
> “In the late 80's my uncle's bro-in-law had an Omni GLHS. We were visiting my uncle in Landsdale, PA and the in-law stopped by with the GLHS. I thought the car was cool so I got a ride. We ended up on stretch of road with traffic lights. A then new 5.7 IROC Camaro pulled next to us at a red light. Tom (GLHS driver) looked over and revved a little. The IROC owner chuckled and shook his head. Tom got the boost up and tore off when the light turned green. We smoked the IROC. The driver looked pissed when he caught up at the red light. We went one more time and won, the Camaro driver turning left at the Chevrolet dealership. From then on I learned what the right car with the right driver could do.”Cool to be in a car street racing in the late 80’s - Joseph IV, huh?-  guess it made it OK because the car didn’t sport a big business decal????  Not so politically correct~
> 
> As you will see from the two pics- take it to the track.
> 
> DONE...



So 04D why don't you tell your customers to save it for Budds Creek or where ever but not on THE STREET..... I pretty sure you know who the Azzhats are, am i right????


----------



## RoseRed

*Dear JosephIV*


----------



## nomoney

cliff notes?


----------



## officeguy

nomoney said:


> cliff notes?



Lots of douchebags.


----------



## migtig

officeguy said:


> Lots of douchebags.



Diesel Douches.    Get it right.


----------



## BadGirl

See, no where did I see that Joseph said anything inappropriate.

He didn't malign the shop, the owner, the business, but the owners/drivers of these trucks that drive like douchbags on OUR roadways.

He called out the folks causing the problem, and expressed concern that the shop owner was likely being unfairly defined by the douchbaggery of his customers.

By the response from the shop owner, if I were ever in a position to utilize his services and business, I'd run far away in the opposite direction and use his competition.  Ain't no way that I'd use his service.


----------



## ZARA

migtig said:


> Diesel Douches.    Get it right.



That's gives *Double D* a whole new meaning.


----------



## GURPS

RoseRed said:


> Girl told me about it last night.





link ?

I could not find a SOMD Reference


----------



## RoseRed

GURPS said:


> link ?
> 
> I could not find a SOMD Reference



I don't have Instagram.  :shrug:


----------



## bcp

MADPEBS1 said:


> So 04D why don't you tell your customers to save it for Budds Creek or where ever but not on THE STREET..... I pretty sure you know who the Azzhats are, am i right????



Thats a great idea.
 Ive often wondered why a gas station owner would sell gas to someone that he knows is just going to go out and speed 
 It is far past time that retailers refuse to sell their products to anyone that might misuse them.
 The world will be much safer.


----------



## glhs837

blazinlow89 said:


> *You Mad Bro?*
> 
> 
> 
> Who me, nah, it's the interenet I used to hang with some local Hemi guys. Nioce guys, do a bunch of charity stuff. After which, last I checked, they went on "Fun Runs" to whatever after activity restaurant was going to be the place. Wanst happy about the pace being set, so I let my feelings be known and stopped going.
> 
> Would still go racing, the Neon was a blast at the track, but part of the deal with my wife about swapping the -4 for the -8 was no mor e racing. That and I discovered that next to road course racing, drag strips are boring as hell. Laps that take 1:30 to 2 full minutes at the same or better adrenaline level as a 13 second dragstrip pass? No brainer.
> 
> As for the original purpose of the thread, sounds like it's been handled. Although if that is the boss of HR, and "techie" is his guy, I might have a word about civil discourse in whats the equivalent of the local newspaper column. the #### that's acceptable to talk in the bar isn't always the #### that's acceptable in print. I wouldn't represent my employer that way, but then, I'm not an #######.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
Click to expand...


----------



## JosephIV

bcp said:


> Thats a great idea.
> Ive often wondered why a gas station owner would sell gas to someone that he knows is just going to go out and speed
> It is far past time that retailers refuse to sell their products to anyone that might misuse them.
> The world will be much safer.



You've seen Gas Stations install Nitrous Oxide, Tune the vehicle, delete the emissions equipment, then give the driver a HUGE sticker to advertise that it was that station that built the 700 Horsepower / 1000 ft/lbs of torque monster that is tearing up the local roads belching smoke? Hmm. Interesting. 

Do you make an appointment to get gas? Do you advertise your favorite gas station on the back of your vehicle? No? Who would have guessed.


----------



## nutz

bcp said:


> Wait,,,, he would allow his sticker to go on a Dodge??
> 
> let me rethink my respect for him and his business...



Actually, HR told me the 6.7 in my dodge runs too good to mess with. My buddies new to him 6.0 needed some tlc though.


----------



## nutz

JosephIV said:


> You've seen Gas Stations install Nitrous Oxide, Tune the vehicle, delete the emissions equipment, then give the driver a HUGE sticker to advertise that it was that station that built the 700 Horsepower / 1000 ft/lbs of torque monster that is tearing up the local roads belching smoke? Hmm. Interesting.
> 
> Do you make an appointment to get gas? Do you advertise your favorite gas station on the back of your vehicle? No? Who would have guessed.



What are all the Shell gas stickers for then?


----------



## Pete

This thread is why all businesses should have at least a part time PR person.  Hollyrock owner does have a point, he communicated it the worst way possible and now he has poo on his business.


----------



## ksierrag8

Joseph IV – you have issues dude, everyone gets your point -leave the owner alone, I am pretty sure he gets it too!!!   focus on the individual drivers that bother you, those jerk offs, and douche bags-  I drive up and down these road as well - there are plenty of other fools on the road driving like maniacs, cutting people off, speeding, racing –soccer moms in mini vans, Mustangs, Hondas, motorcycles, Toyotas, plain old angry people, etc. 
We all get this one had a business sticker… again  - and even though you did directly call the guy a douche you titled the forum Hollyrock Diesel Douchebags- step in,  you made generalizations about Hollyrock diesels – of course the guys gonna get upset HOLLYROCK CUSTOMS happens to be the guys business. And didn’t you ask if this guy cared about his business, then he should come on and post- you went on and on for several post – if the owner this, and the owner that and if the owner knows and the owner should.. blah blah, ..  I am sure he got it- we all did, what was your personal vendetta- to then turn and wish him success- 
I thought your beef was with the 04 GMC that you vividly described- but don’t have pen and paper, to get the tag number- or couldn’t with all of the black smoke- better yet with all this technology there was no other was to record the tag number all the way from Chaney up until Tom Hodges??
Again you have issues – this is absolutely ridiculous – we get it…can we move to more important things going in the world today?


----------



## HollyRockJT

BOP said:


> (Matthew 6:1-4) -_ "Beware of practicing your righteousness before men to be noticed by them; otherwise you have no reward with your Father who is in heaven. 2 So when you give to the poor, do not sound a trumpet before you, as the hypocrites do in the synagogues and in the streets, so that they may be honored by men. Truly I say to you, they have their reward in full. 3 "But when you give to the poor, do not let your left hand know what your right hand is doing, 4 so that your giving will be in secret; and your Father who sees what is done in secret will reward you." _



I'm fairly sure, God will give me a pass on this one. And if not, I'll add it to the conversational piece I'd like to have with him before he decides my fate.


----------



## Hank

ksierrag8 said:


> can we move to more important things going in the world today?



Miley Cyrus?


----------



## Pete

Hank said:


> Miley Cyrus?



The Jenners broke up.


----------



## dave1959

Pete said:


> The Jenners broke up.



The Who ???


----------



## Hank

Pete said:


> The Jenners broke up.



Bruce is such a diesel douchebag , I tell ya!


----------



## BadGirl

ksierrag8 said:


> Joseph IV – you have issues dude, everyone gets your point -leave the owner alone, I am pretty sure he gets it too!!!   focus on the individual drivers that bother you, those jerk offs, and douche bags-  I drive up and down these road as well - there are plenty of other fools on the road driving like maniacs, cutting people off, speeding, racing –soccer moms in mini vans, Mustangs, Hondas, motorcycles, Toyotas, plain old angry people, etc.
> We all get this one had a business sticker… again  - and even though you did directly call the guy a douche you titled the forum Hollyrock Diesel Douchebags- step in,  you made generalizations about Hollyrock diesels – of course the guys gonna get upset HOLLYROCK CUSTOMS happens to be the guys business. And didn’t you ask if this guy cared about his business, then he should come on and post- you went on and on for several post – if the owner this, and the owner that and if the owner knows and the owner should.. blah blah, ..  I am sure he got it- we all did, what was your personal vendetta- to then turn and wish him success-
> I thought your beef was with the 04 GMC that you vividly described- but don’t have pen and paper, to get the tag number- or couldn’t with all of the black smoke- better yet with all this technology there was no other was to record the tag number all the way from Chaney up until Tom Hodges??
> Again you have issues – this is absolutely ridiculous – we get it…can we move to more important things going in the world today?



You have a small penis, don't you?


----------



## SG_Player1974

RoseRed said:


>



Its always easy to tell others to STFU when you are behind the protective computer shield....

Oh yeah, and when it is NOT you that is starring at the deceased relative and, or child that was killed by some of these a-holes that hotrod around the roads like so many have described in this thread!

I bet you would be the FIRST in line at the attorney's office looking for retribution against HR.

Think about that before you go around telling people to STFU


----------



## migtig

BadGirl said:


> You have a small penis, don't you?



:snort:


----------



## Hank

sg_player1974 said:


> its always easy to tell others to stfu when you are behind the protective computer shield....
> 
> Oh yeah, and when it is not you that is starring at the deceased relative and, or child that was killed by some of these a-holes that hotrod around the roads like so many have described in this thread!
> 
> I bet you would be the first in line at the attorney's office looking for retribution against hr.
> 
> Think about that before you go around telling people to stfu



stfu


----------



## JeJeTe

migtig said:


> :snort:



I'm loving Bitchy Wednesday with BG and NoMo.


----------



## HOLLYROCK4EVA

JosephIV said:


> You're done. Good. Getting a ride in a GLHS in the 80's? I was in Elementary school at the time. I was the passenger and I don't condone the driver's actions. The difference? The street had two cars on it, and both passenger and driver were younger than many of the jerkoffs (not referring to all of your patrons) that frequent your shop and do the same thing (street racing) today. I've learned my lesson years ago. Have they?
> 
> Manipulating this forum? People I don't even know have come on here and stated that they've seen the same thing. That they were talking about Hollyrock stickered trucks acting up and happened upon this thread. That should concern you. I didn't create an imaginary issue concerning the trucks. It existed. We in the community saw this. Now it's out in the open and being discussed. Such is the Freedom we Americans enjoy, even in these times.
> 
> You're not on this forum to answer to anyone else. That's right. But you are a member of this community. You have a responsibility to this community. I have a responsibility to this community. We should be concerned for its well being. It's called being civic-minded. You are a member of the NHDRA? Good. Keep the drag racing there and encourage your clientele to do the same.
> 
> You aren't on trial. I wished you success. Did you NOT understand that? See things from the eyes of people who have no friggin' clue what "a Hollyrock" is. They see idiots street racing, doing power brake burnouts in traffic, and smoking out innocent motorcycle riders, soccer moms, jeep enthusiasts, and everyone in between. Common denominator of many of these turds driving like douchebags? A HOLLYROCK decal on the back glass. Does that make you happy or piss you off?
> 
> It's your life and your business. Once again, I wish you success and peace. I'm not above that. I can't hold you personally responsible since I don't know if it was you or your kid or such that I've personally seen acting like a jerk. Keep in mind that YOU may get held accountable one day should things go bad with a truck advertising your business. Won't matter that you merely provided a product and service. McDonald's coffee lawsuit come to mind? Let a Hollyrock Decal truck strike a car while traveling over 100 MPH on 235 and see how things go. A good lawyer will get the info from the PCM, talk to a tuner about what they are looking at, and a saddened mother will bring a lawsuit against YOU for setting the top speed limiter at 150 MPH or whatever you chose. Try your luck vs a jury listening to a sobbing mother, a defendent claiming he never told you to raise the speed limiter above the factory 98 MPH setting, and the picture of beautiful but dead child set before the court. Think about it. You may not be held responsible for other's actions now, but that day may unfortunately come.
> 
> You don't know me, I don't know you. I can search for who you are and undoubtedly find pictures of you and your family on Facebook. I haven't done that. I'm not the one who linked your info on here. I'm an enthusiast of nearly all forms of motorsports. I've been to PA for diesel dyno days. The shop I've attended changed names years ago but they still put on a good diesel day. I may have met you there and talked to you. We'll never know.
> 
> Once again, if the Hollyrock name is getting stones thrown at it you can thank douchebags acting like jerks in public. Nobody started a thread concerning Hollyrock Douchebags at MIR NHDRA day.




Are you sure the truck was green? Could it have been black with all the smoke?? Are you sure it was a 2004? Could it have been a 2003?? Are you sure it had those specific wheels on it like you described? I dont get that you can describe every little detail about the truck, but cant seem to remember a 6 digit tag number? How is that possible?? Your not that type of person tho....your the type of person that gets off on starting ####....thats easy to tell just reading your other post on random forums. 

BTW...ive never seen a stack coming out of a bed of a truck blow smoke and it come out at a 90 degree angle and go in someones car window.... I have seen it go straight up in the air tho....

You can best believe that the first time one of my tires get cut...or winsheild gets cracked that you wont be able to hide behind your screen name...you do have a IP adress...I've already obtained that info...and have your post stating that damages "could" happen....you didnt say you would do it but you would be the police's first stop....believe that!


Sincerely, just another Hollyrock Douchebag.... BLACK 2006 GMC 2500HD 4 door 4x4...that will run 12's and get 21mpg....oh, and with a big sticker in the back glass!


----------



## GWguy

I wish I could wave my penis too.  But I don't have a Neon or a diesel. 


:sosad:


----------



## MMM_donuts

HOLLYROCK4EVA said:


> Are you sure the truck was green? Could it have been black with all the smoke?? Are you sure it was a 2004? Could it have been a 2003?? Are you sure it had those specific wheels on it like you described? I dont get that you can describe every little detail about the truck, but cant seem to remember a 6 digit tag number? How is that possible?? Your not that type of person tho....your the type of person that gets off on starting ####....thats easy to tell just reading your other post on random forums.  BTW...ive never seen a stack coming out of a bed of a truck blow smoke and it come out at a 90 degree angle and go in someones car window.... I have seen it go straight up in the air tho....  You can best believe that the first time one of my tires get cut...or winsheild gets cracked that you wont be able to hide behind your screen name...you do have a IP adress...I've already obtained that info...and have your post stating that damages "could" happen....you didnt say you would do it but you would be the police's first stop....believe that!  Sincerely, just another Hollyrock Douchebag.... BLACK 2006 GMC 2500HD 4 door 4x4...that will run 12's and get 21mpg....oh, and with a big sticker in the back glass!



Again?! Ugh.


----------



## Hank

HOLLYROCK4EVA said:


> Are you sure the truck was green? Could it have been black with all the smoke?? Are you sure it was a 2004? Could it have been a 2003?? Are you sure it had those specific wheels on it like you described? I dont get that you can describe every little detail about the truck, but cant seem to remember a 6 digit tag number? How is that possible?? Your not that type of person tho....your the type of person that gets off on starting ####....thats easy to tell just reading your other post on random forums.
> 
> BTW...ive never seen a stack coming out of a bed of a truck blow smoke and it come out at a 90 degree angle and go in someones car window.... I have seen it go straight up in the air tho....
> 
> You can best believe that the first time one of my tires get cut...or winsheild gets cracked that you wont be able to hide behind your screen name...you do have a IP adress...I've already obtained that info...and have your post stating that damages "could" happen....you didnt say you would do it but you would be the police's first stop....believe that!
> 
> Sincerely, just another Hollyrock Douchebag.... BLACK 2006 GMC 2500HD 4 door 4x4...that will run 12's and get 21mpg....oh, and with a big sticker in the back glass!





I am willing to bet my HollyRock  sticker that you don't have his IP Address.


----------



## MMM_donuts

I'm kind of embarrassed for diesel owners right now. I work with a few and they aren't anything like this stereotype that are posting in this thread.


----------



## Hank

MMM_donuts said:


> I'm kind of embarrassed for diesel owners right now. I work with a few and they aren't anything like this stereotype that are posting in this thread.



Step In!


----------



## GWguy

MMM_donuts said:


> I'm kind of embarrassed for diesel owners right now. I work with a few and they aren't anything like this stereotype that are posting in this thread.



Agreed.  But it's also interesting that the people who are stepping up to defend Hollyrock are exactly the ones that the thread was started about in the first place.  Birds of a feather....


----------



## MMM_donuts

Wait. I have a better meme to use for this.


----------



## MMM_donuts

Hank said:


> Step In!



Hank. I don't know what you mean by this so I don't know how to respond.


----------



## KDENISE977

...


----------



## BadGirl

HOLLYROCK4EVA said:


> Are you sure the truck was green? Could it have been black with all the smoke?? Are you sure it was a 2004? Could it have been a 2003?? Are you sure it had those specific wheels on it like you described? I dont get that you can describe every little detail about the truck, but cant seem to remember a 6 digit tag number? How is that possible?? Your not that type of person tho....your the type of person that gets off on starting ####....thats easy to tell just reading your other post on random forums.
> 
> BTW...ive never seen a stack coming out of a bed of a truck blow smoke and it come out at a 90 degree angle and go in someones car window.... I have seen it go straight up in the air tho....
> 
> You can best believe that the first time one of my tires get cut...or winsheild gets cracked that you wont be able to hide behind your screen name...you do have a IP adress...I've already obtained that info...and have your post stating that damages "could" happen....you didnt say you would do it but you would be the police's first stop....believe that!
> 
> 
> Sincerely, just another Hollyrock Douchebag.... BLACK 2006 GMC 2500HD 4 door 4x4...that will run 12's and get 21mpg....oh, and with a big sticker in the back glass!



You have a small penis, don't you?


----------



## Hank

MMM_donuts said:


> Hank. I don't know what you mean by this so I don't know how to respond.



I was just trying to use some of their lingo. 

Sorry.

Step Out.

I'm so confused.


----------



## bcp

GWguy said:


> Agreed.  But it's also interesting that the people who are stepping up to defend Hollyrock are exactly the ones that the thread was started about in the first place.  Birds of a feather....



 So, if we are defending Hollyrock, that means we go out and cut people off, race through traffic belching black smoke, burn tires away from the lights etc?

 I had no idea my driving habits were being looked at like that from the general public.

 Now, lets talk about the real business that needs to be shut down.
BMW dealers.
 For some reason, people that drive BMWs are serious threats on the highway, almost as if they think they are more important than others and have a right to use the shoulder, or the turn only lane, or to cut you off.
 lets talk about shutting down the dealerships that promote this type of activity.


----------



## Hank

BadGirl said:


> You have a small penis, don't you?



No, he has a GMC 5000 whamajama big block with the shortened flux capacitor. 

Keep up!


----------



## MMM_donuts

Hank said:


> I was just trying to use some of their lingo.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> Step Out.
> 
> I'm so confused.


----------



## Giddyup409

BadGirl said:


> You have a small penis, don't you?




Im glad to see that with the government shutdown and country/world crisis, that you people can pick on this petty stuff... A lowes truck pulled out in front of me the other day.....and never once did i think "hey, let me go on somdonline and try to get people to boycott Lowes". If you see something unsafe or illegal...report it to the authorities...in the safest way possible...


----------



## GWguy

bcp said:


> So, if we are defending Hollyrock, that means we go out and cut people off, race through traffic belching black smoke, burn tires away from the lights etc?
> 
> I had no idea my driving habits were being looked at like that from the general public.
> 
> Now, lets talk about the real business that needs to be shut down.
> BMW dealers.
> For some reason, people that drive BMWs are serious threats on the highway, almost as if they think they are more important than others and have a right to use the shoulder, or the turn only lane, or to cut you off.
> lets talk about shutting down the dealerships that promote this type of activity.



I was talking about all the new, first time posters in this thread.

But need I remind you of the 140mph beltway incident?  Maybe it wasn't 140mph,  but if the shoe fits.....

And I'm not talking about shutting down the dealer either.  But his clientele are certainly not making a good case for him.


----------



## HOLLYROCK4EVA

BadGirl said:


> You have a small penis, don't you?




Are you penis deprived??


----------



## Mr_Bond_Got_Em

HOLLYROCK4EVA said:


> Are you penis deprived??



BOOM! He got you good!


----------



## BadGirl

HOLLYROCK4EVA said:


> Are you penis deprived??



Absolutely not.


But I know if I was, I'd certainly not bother knocking on your door, or the doors of your douchbaggery friends.   I'd most surely be terribly disappointed.


----------



## MMM_donuts

HOLLYROCK4EVA said:


> Are you penis deprived??



Look at that! A comeback! And it was a good one!!!


----------



## migtig

HOLLYROCK4EVA said:


> Sincerely, just another Hollyrock Douchebag!



Yes.  Yes, you are.  It's nice that you own your douchiness.  However, I wouldn't be proud of it.  :shrug:  You should be ashamed that not only are you a self admited douche, but that the overwhelming majority of drivers in southern Maryland see you acting like a douche, and that the overwhelming majority of somd.com forumites have read you admit to your douchiness.  It's shameful that you are such a pathetic human being and are unwilling to be a respectable member of our community.


----------



## bcp

GWguy said:


> I was talking about all the new, first time posters in this thread.
> 
> But need I remind you of the 140mph beltway incident?  Maybe it wasn't 140mph,  but if the shoe fits.....
> 
> And I'm not talking about shutting down the dealer either.  But his clientele are certainly not making a good case for him.



May I remind you that there was nobody on rt 50? that I was not flying past people or cutting people off?
 but still, if I had been, would it be the fault of the person that I bought my upgrades from? or is it my fault.


----------



## glhs837

Holy hell, so much happens so quick in the thread, if I direct quoted them all, it would BE page 3298 or whatever we are up to.

1. Whomever brought up dead babies, please, STFU, your post has NO relevence to this thread and you come off like a fool trying to tie azzholes making fools of themselves in trucks with dangerous behavior that threatens babies. 

2. The the truck owner who has always only seen smoke go up, I ask that you follow one of those over (or maybe properly, not sure) tuned beasts down the raod, like I did on Willows one day last week. I can tell you sir, that inside my full face helmet was pretty filled with fumes, had to add about three more car lengths to the following distance to not choke on them. Might even have posted about it.....

3. I see folks wanting to say "Lets focus on threats to safety, not just good ol boys being as... I mean having fun". We do that, but hey, we can multitask, and call out azzholes who are being completely safe azzholes. DO it all the time....... sorry if that bothers those who know these people. Too damn bad, dont hang out with dicks.........


----------



## MMM_donuts

You know, this thread would be an excellent teaching tool of all the ways in which an argument goes awry. Red herrings, fallacies, circular reasoning - I think we've covered just about all of it. We could be politicians.


----------



## migtig

MMM_donuts said:


> You know, this thread would be an excellent teaching tool of all the ways in which an argument goes awry. Red herrings, fallacies, circular reasoning - I think we've covered just about all of it. We could be politicians.



I'd be a better elected official than most, but I'm not cut out to be a politician.


----------



## glhs837

MMM_donuts said:


> You know, this thread would be an excellent teaching tool of all the ways in which an argument goes awry. Red herrings, fallacies, circular reasoning - I think we've covered just about all of it.* We could be politicians.*





We are sluts, Sir, NOT whooors, and I'll thank you to keep the difference in mind......



Uh, Vrai, can we get a very proper Btritish gentlemen sort of smiley, cane, top hat, that sort of thing?


----------



## MMM_donuts

glhs837 said:


> We are sluts, Sir, NOT whooors, and I'll thank you to keep the difference in mind......  Uh, Vrai, can we get a very proper Btritish gentlemen sort of smiley, cane, top hat, that sort of thing?



Is that a movie quote? Because, if not, I'll have to point out the ......(not irony, what word am I looking for?) of the fact that my gender is not that of a "sir".......


----------



## HOLLYROCK4EVA

glhs837 said:


> Holy hell, so much happens so quick in the thread, if I direct quoted them all, it would BE page 3298 or whatever we are up to.
> 
> 1. Whomever brought up dead babies, please, STFU, your post has NO relevence to this thread and you come off like a fool trying to tie azzholes making fools of themselves in trucks with dangerous behavior that threatens babies.
> 
> 2. The the truck owner who has always only seen smoke go up, I ask that you follow one of those over (or maybe properly, not sure) tuned beasts down the raod, like I did on Willows one day last week. I can tell you sir, that inside my full face helmet was pretty filled with fumes, had to add about three more car lengths to the following distance to not choke on them. Might even have posted about it.....
> 
> 3. I see folks wanting to say "Lets focus on threats to safety, not just good ol boys being as... I mean having fun". We do that, but hey, we can multitask, and call out azzholes who are being completely safe azzholes. DO it all the time....... sorry if that bothers those who know these people. Too damn bad, dont hang out with dicks.........




Im the guy in refernce to your #2. 

We were talking about stacks coming out of the bed of a truck, kind of like a road tractor.....not a regular exhaust that would infact blow down low close to the road. We were talking about the original topic, but now we are moved on to another incident on Willows road. Did this truck have a big sticker in the rear glass?

I did classify myself as a Hollyrock Douchebag (because the assumption of one classifies many)....never once did i say ive done burnouts in the middle of the road or smoked the innocent bystander or bicyclist.... But myself and about 4,000 other customers all can now classify ourselves as douchebags....its how people see it in the title....and its how people are taking it from the thread.

I understand your frustrations of riding a motorcycle and getting smoke in your helmet...... Have you ever been riding behind a vehicle with someone smoking and getting asshes and ciggarettes thrown on you... People do that not even thinking....but its just a dangerous.


----------



## kickstand

This thread would be in a whole different place right now if the OP had titled it *"Diesel Douchbag with HollyRock sticker"*. 

Probably wouldn't have been as offensive to the business owner.

However not as much fun to some on this forum. 

...but the OP probably knew that


----------



## HOLLYROCK4EVA

BadGirl said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> 
> But I know if I was, I'd certainly not bother knocking on your door, or the doors of your douchbaggery friends.   I'd most surely be terribly disappointed.




I think you are... your last 3 post have been about penis's.... I got your douche bag for you.....

douche bag-
(n) {French, fr. Italian "doccia"} 
1. An object used for vaginal hygeine.


----------



## MDChick

HOLLYROCK4EVA said:


> I think you are... your last 3 post have been about penis's.... I got your douche bag for you.....
> 
> douche bag-
> (n) {French, fr. Italian "doccia"}
> 1. An object used for vaginal hygeine.



I don't think you're doing much to help your cause...


----------



## BadGirl

MDChick said:


> I don't think you're doing much to help your cause...
















I love it when stupid people make themselves look even more ridiculously stupid.


----------



## RoseRed

SG_Player1974 said:


> Its always easy to tell others to STFU when you are behind the protective computer shield....
> 
> Oh yeah, and when it is NOT you that is starring at the deceased relative and, or child that was killed by some of these a-holes that hotrod around the roads like so many have described in this thread!
> 
> I bet you would be the FIRST in line at the attorney's office looking for retribution against HR.
> 
> Think about that before you go around telling people to STFU



Why would I sue a business that has nothing to do with a bad driver, just because of a sticker.  

Are you high?


----------



## MMM_donuts

HOLLYROCK4EVA said:


> I think you are... your last 3 post have been about penis's.... I got your douche bag for you.....  douche bag- (n) {French, fr. Italian "doccia"} 1. An object used for vaginal hygeine.



While I find your comebacks entertaining and mildly creative, I'm going to recommended you refrain from victorious celebration. You'll concede with the witty insults before badgirl. 

And also, you don't need to define douchebag. We're all very aware of its meaning.


----------



## kickstand

RoseRed said:


> Why would I sue a business that has nothing to do with a bad driver, just because of a sticker.
> 
> Are you high?



Sue everybody remotely connected (directly or indirectly) with whatever it is that may have caused you pain and suffering.

It's the new American way to riches...


----------



## Caution

BTW For those customers of Hollyrock Customs that just signed up in the past day or two the forum. WELCOME TO SOMD!!!!


----------



## KDENISE977

Caution said:


> BTW For those customers of Hollyrock Customs that just signed up in the past day or two the forum. WELCOME TO SOMD!!!!



Yes, WELCOME !


----------



## bcp

Caution said:


> BTW For those customers of Hollyrock Customs that just signed up in the past day or two the forum. WELCOME TO SOMD!!!!



This thread has been equally as good for Hollyrock Customs I would think.

 I have some guages that I plan to purchase in the next month or so, I suspect I will head on down and get them from him now that I know he is somewhat nearby.


----------



## RoseRed

kickstand said:


> Sue everybody remotely connected (directly or indirectly) with whatever it is that may have caused you pain and suffering.
> 
> It's the new American way to riches...



I'm not a very litigious person.


----------



## SG_Player1974

RoseRed said:


> Why would I sue a business that has nothing to do with a bad driver, just because of a sticker.
> 
> Are you high?



Why would someone sue McDonald's because their coffee is TOO hot?

Why would someone sue the entertainment group that hired the doctor that killed your son? (Michael Jackson)

Why would someone sue their neighbor because they left THEIR child unattended and they got hurt on the neighbor's property?

All above are true incidents. 

I guess you never know the thought process of anyone until you are in THEIR situation!! 

Which leads me back to thinking about it before you tell someone to STFU 

What started out as a rant against idiot drivers and a word of caution towards a business owner has predictably turned into a thread of name calling, misunderstanding, and idiocity.

WELCOME TO SOMD.COM FORUMS!!!


----------



## czygvtwkr

Everyone knows the best way to get back at a buisness is to visit them,  use their restroom and give them an "upper decker".


----------



## FED_UP

czygvtwkr said:


> Everyone knows the best way to get back at a buisness is to visit them,  use their restroom and give them an "upper decker".



I don't know SOMD slang, expalin "upper decker".


----------



## Homer J

I like turtles.


----------



## Homer J

FED_UP said:


> I don't know SOMD slang, expalin "upper decker".



Upper Decker


----------



## SG_Player1974

kickstand said:


> Probably wouldn't have been as offensive to the business owner.



The ONLY reason it became offensive to the owner is because the "owner" didn't bother to properly read the OP and just posted without letting it sink in.

Shortly after, the "SOMD network" kicked in and his buddies came to the rescue with insulting posts, name calling, and stupidity.

Let me sum up the OP for all:

Idiots that have the HR stickers on their trucks and act like "douchebags" on the road = DOUCHEBAGS!!

Owner of HR = Should let his customers know that their actions could negatively impact his business.

For the longer version.... Please see Post #1 in this tread!


----------



## kwillia

I have lots of diesel trucks, tractors and equipment AND I hate black belchy diesel smoke... and I have an internet penis! I wanna play too!


----------



## Caution

Homer J said:


> Upper Decker


----------



## FED_UP

Homer J said:


> Upper Decker



Who would do something like that?     Well Rose Red here is the solution since you don't like to litigate, just leave the panties home, it will go faster.


----------



## MMM_donuts

SG_Player1974 said:


> Why would someone sue McDonald's because their coffee is TOO hot?  Why would someone sue the entertainment group that hired the doctor that killed your son? (Michael Jackson)  Why would someone sue their neighbor because they left THEIR child unattended and they got hurt on the neighbor's property?  All above are true incidents.  I guess you never know the thought process of anyone until you are in THEIR situation!!   Which leads me back to thinking about it before you tell someone to STFU   What started out as a rant against idiot drivers and a word of caution towards a business owner has predictably turned into a thread of name calling, misunderstanding, and idiocity.  WELCOME TO SOMD.COM FORUMS!!!



Dude. Did you see the burns that woman was inflicted with?  And did you know that she wasn't driving or moving when the coffee was spilt? And did you know that McDonald's had been warned multiple times about the temp of their coffee being too hot? And did you know that their coffee was over 30 degrees hotter than the standard hot coffee temp? And did you know that the woman initially only asked for help with her medical bills before involving any lawyers because she spent weeks in the hospital for multiple surgeries with 2nd and 3rd degree burns on her body? 

And that's why she won. 

Seriously, you should look up the story.


----------



## bcp

MMM_donuts said:


> Dude. Did you see the burns that woman was inflicted with?  And did you know that she wasn't driving or moving when the coffee was spilt? And did you know that McDonald's had been warned multiple times about the temp of their coffee being too hot? And did you know that their coffee was over 30 degrees hotter than the standard hot coffee temp? And did you know that the woman initially only asked for help with her medical bills before involving any lawyers because she spent weeks in the hospital for multiple surgeries with 2nd and 3rd degree burns on her body?
> 
> And that's why she won.
> 
> Seriously, you should look up the story.



I wont even buy McDonalds coffee, its still too hot. The reason is that the hotter the water, the fewer the grounds that are needed, saves them money. and when you charge a dollar for 15 cents worth of coffee, the need to maximize your profits is there.


----------



## Caution

bcp said:


> I wont even buy McDonalds coffee, its still too hot. The reason is that the hotter the water, the fewer the grounds that are needed, saves them money. and when you charge a dollar for 15 cents worth of coffee, the need to maximize your profits is there.



McDonald's coffee gives me the chits


----------



## MMM_donuts

There's something else about that story, too, that she didn't win 100% of her claim.  The judge faulted her for not maintaining control of the coffee and docked that percentage of fault off her settlement.


----------



## glhs837

HOLLYROCK4EVA said:


> Im the guy in refernce to your #2.
> 
> *We were talking about stacks coming out of the bed of a truck, kind of like a road tractor.....not a regular exhaust that would infact blow down low close to the road.* We were talking about the original topic, but now we are moved on to another incident on Willows road. Did this truck have a big sticker in the rear glass?
> 
> I did classify myself as a Hollyrock Douchebag (because the assumption of one classifies many)....never once did i say ive done burnouts in the middle of the road or smoked the innocent bystander or bicyclist.... But myself and about 4,000 other customers all can now classify ourselves as douchebags....its how people see it in the title....and its how people are taking it from the thread.
> 
> I understand your frustrations of riding a motorcycle and getting smoke in your helmet...... Have you ever been riding behind a vehicle with someone smoking and getting asshes and ciggarettes thrown on you... People do that not even thinking....but its just a dangerous.



Same here, was stacks about as high as the cab of the bed. Stickers, cant recall, dont need HR t make your truck a smoke belching beast. anyone with am internet connection and $500 can do that. I do get flicked ashes and butts all  the time, luckily thea ero of the bike mostly keep them away.


----------



## dmaxxed

once again I would like to stress that hollyrock customs does not condone this type of behavior.


----------



## ICit

they are coming out of the effing wood work....


----------



## glhs837

Nope, same guy, and thats cool.


----------



## stgislander

MMM_donuts said:


> Look at that! A comeback! And it was a good one!!!



I've only hung in with this tread this long because your memes have been priceless.


----------



## SG_Player1974

MMM_donuts said:


> Seriously, you should look up the story.



Yep.... Read the story multiple times AND saw the HBO documentary about lawsuits. 

Unfortunately, I think you missed the point I was trying to make. I was pointing out that you should not judge anyone or "Tell them to STFU" until you have walked in their shoes or experienced what they have.

How does RoseRed know if the OP hasn't already been in a motor vehicle accident due to like circumstances? How does RoseRed know if the OP hasn't lost a loved one due to an accident in the past? How does RoseRed know the entire story AT ALL?

Simply knee-jerk replying with "STFU" is not appropriate.


----------



## migtig

SG_Player1974 said:


> Simply knee-jerk replying with "STFU" is not appropriate.



Ummm....welcome to the forums.


----------



## JeJeTe

migtig said:


> Ummm....welcome to the forums.



STFU


----------



## ICit

JeJeTe said:


> STFU


----------



## KDENISE977

ICit said:


>



  Stop That


----------



## techie

glhs837 said:


> And techie, were I your boss, I might ask you tone down your insults and threats to people who probably know a lot of potential customers. Guys like me, and there are a few here, we are the sort of guys that friends come to when looking to get work done. And while I have told folks to check out HR in the past, as what I have seen has impressed me as quality stuff, if you work for them, that would have to change, I know I wouldn't want some ass who thinks degrees are for #######s working on my truck. I do my own stuff, so that doesnt matter to me.



For you to type all your thoughts out at once is really a challenge for you  I can tell. It took you three (1+1+1) to reply to one of my post. Was it something I said?  Since you are on here all day, easy to come to conclusions about you- 

A. You must be part of that proud 47% of Americans living off the remaining 53% paying taxes. I am sure you are collecting a disability of some sort.

B. You can afford a lot when only living in the trailer park. So brag about your SRT-8, whoohoo. You own an averaged price car,  but I am glad you were able to be promoted from the french fryer guy to the lettuce manager to afford it..

C. STFU - Nobody cares. Nobody cares what car you drive, what color your NEon is what you do for a living. You bring nothing to the table, other then my order when you F*up taking it. I am sorry your life is pathetic and worthless... 

I am really starting think cockroaches have more right to breathe the same air as I do more then you!


----------



## MMM_donuts

stgislander said:


> I've only hung in with this tread this long because your memes have been priceless.


 
  I would do more but I don't know how to make a GIF work, nor have I made the time to look it up!



SG_Player1974 said:


> Yep.... Read the story multiple times AND saw the HBO documentary about lawsuits.
> 
> Unfortunately, I think you missed the point I was trying to make. I was pointing out that you should not judge anyone or "Tell them to STFU" until you have walked in their shoes or experienced what they have.
> 
> How does RoseRed know if the OP hasn't already been in a motor vehicle accident due to like circumstances? How does RoseRed know if the OP hasn't lost a loved one due to an accident in the past? How does RoseRed know the entire story AT ALL?
> 
> Simply knee-jerk replying with "STFU" is not appropriate.


 
Oh.  Yeah.  Well, I saw the McDonald's part and.......well, I have self-diagnosed ADD so sometimes in my haste I may or may not respond inappropriately. 


Mucho appreciado for calling me out without being a deiseldouche about it.


----------



## crazy-squid

JosephIV said:


> A blue late model Mach 1 with "RUNS9S" or such on his plate and a black Z28 with orange stripes and "CRAZY SQUID" skull sailor decal on the back glass were the prime douchebags along with a few of their buddies.





migtig said:


> Yeah.  Douchebags.  :


  Nice to know that myself and the owner of the Mach1 are still remembered but I would like to know how you both know me to make such a claim? If being a douchebag consists of: 
- conducting a meeting spot for people that have a hobby with automobiles of all sorts before heading to the track or other out of town location
- working with local businesses and charities to host said events getting the drivers of these cars to put money in the community.
- Christmas in April among other non-profit organizations helping the local community
- Kicking people out of events for being an actual douchebag 
Etc etc etc
Then yes, I am. On the other hand, fuktards are the ones that sit behind computers and make false accusations about people off of the people that surround them or claim affiliation. If this was such an issue, why wasn’t the license plate written down and called in for wreckless driving or the owner of the shop called to inquire about who owns the vehicle that offended you so you could contact them directly instead of making their business even more well-known on here? Do you honestly think the owner cares about his company’s logo on the back of the truck of someone doing a burnout and making a 7000LB truck haul ass? Yes, he does but he also knows that these trucks are an example of his business and people that are looking to do the same to their trucks are going to call him after seeing what they can do. 
I’ve met several locals that have the Hollyrock stickers on the back of their windows of their rides and found them to be good people to be around. One I remember in particular had a license plate with DMAX I think it was on his plate and was a good person to talk to after we both raced on a “closed course”
 I haven’t read this entire thread as I don’t really have the time to right now. I was just answering a thread that quite a few of my friends said that I was being called out on by people that obviously do not know me because the people that do know me, know that I’ll give them the shirt off my back as well as help out everyone that I know. P.S. If I was such a douchebag, why wasn’t I ever called in seeing how my car was the only one of its kind around and stood out like a sore thumb? Maybe it was because the local and state police knew me back then and knew I wasn’t the douchebag causing problems


----------



## blazinlow89

MMM_donuts said:


> Mucho appreciado for calling me out without being a deiseldouche about it.



New internet word of the day.


----------



## glhs837

techie said:


> For you to type all your thoughts out at once is really a challenge for you  I can tell. It took you three (1+1+1) to reply to one of my post. Was it something I said?  Since you are on here all day, easy to come to conclusions about you-
> 
> A. You must be part of that proud 47% of Americans living off the remaining 53% paying taxes*. I am sure you are collecting a disability of some sort.*
> 
> B. You can afford a lot when only* living in the trailer park*. So brag about your SRT-8, whoohoo. You own an averaged price car,  but I am glad you were able to be promoted from the french fryer guy to the lettuce manager to afford it..
> 
> C. STFU - Nobody cares. Nobody cares what car you drive, what color your NEon is what you do for a living. *You bring nothing to the table,* other then my order when you F*up taking it. I am sorry your life is pathetic and worthless...
> 
> I am really starting think cockroaches have more right to breathe the same air as I do more then you!





Wrong, wrong and wrong 


Wow, batting %1000 so far.  I point my responses for the average reader, you may achieve that on a good day and I'm an optimist. Not one cent of disability here, I did take two weeks of unemployment insurance in 1996, though/ And there are at least three forum members here who know me in real life to testify to that. Nice that you check back on me and how long I"m here. I have full and complete flex time, so can spend my time as I wish. I can even bring files home and work on my couch if I wish.  

My customers are happy, and my boss is happy. Not bragging about the SRT-8, really, even new it costs less than most of the trucks in question, and now would be worth maybe 18-20K, not like it's a Bentley. It's a six year old +150,000 mile car. My life is full and happy, I have more hobbies than I have time for, love my family and job. No trailer park, it's one house out of five on a private lane. The point about the SRT-8 was that I I nicely asked a belching smoke truck guy to maybe throttle down, he would laugh at best. A lot of them have this "Dont drive what I drive? Must be a useless person." 

Tell you what, if you need a place to rent, my smaller house's lease is up in Jan, I might rent it ti you............   You want to have a discussion, or just continue being a dick who cant get a fact straight?


----------



## techie

Your boss must be real happy you spend hours on the internet during the work day..

"If you need a place to rent, my smaller house's lease is up in Jan" 
Its great your parents moved into the basement so you could live upstairs and pretend to be successful, but I wouldn't want you to evict them to try prove a meaningless point.

"My customers are happy" <- Most people are when you hand them their order at the window, they are hungry...

"just continue being a dick" <- I have seem to have gotten under you skin, so I will continue to be a dick... Its fun watching your squirm and try to defend.


----------



## MMM_donuts

crazy-squid said:


> I was just answering a thread that quite a few of my friends said that I was being called out on by people that obviously do not know me



SEE! I told you these public shaming traffic threads get around.

Hide yo license plates, hide yo stickers!


----------



## bcp




----------



## SG_Player1974

crazy-squid said:


> I haven’t read this entire thread...



'Nuff said! 

I would think that if you took ALL that time to log on, register here for your 1st post, then proceed to type out that long explanation you would have at least read the entire thread before posting!


----------



## crazy-squid

SG_Player1974 said:


> 'Nuff said!
> 
> I would think that if you took ALL that time to log on, register here for your 1st post, then proceed to type out that long explanation you would have at least read the entire thread before posting!



I haven't been in this site in years and had to reregister   A friend of mine already gave me the synopsis of it so there was no point lol


----------



## Hank

crazy-squid said:


> Nice to know that myself and the owner of the Mach1 are still remembered but I would like to know how you both know me to make such a claim? If being a douchebag consists of:
> - conducting a meeting spot for people that have a hobby with automobiles of all sorts before heading to the track or other out of town location
> - working with local businesses and charities to host said events getting the drivers of these cars to put money in the community.
> - Christmas in April among other non-profit organizations helping the local community
> - Kicking people out of events for being an actual douchebag
> Etc etc etc
> Then yes, I am. On the other hand, fuktards are the ones that sit behind computers and make false accusations about people off of the people that surround them or claim affiliation. If this was such an issue, why wasn’t the license plate written down and called in for wreckless driving or the owner of the shop called to inquire about who owns the vehicle that offended you so you could contact them directly instead of making their business even more well-known on here? Do you honestly think the owner cares about his company’s logo on the back of the truck of someone doing a burnout and making a 7000LB truck haul ass? Yes, he does but he also knows that these trucks are an example of his business and people that are looking to do the same to their trucks are going to call him after seeing what they can do.
> I’ve met several locals that have the Hollyrock stickers on the back of their windows of their rides and found them to be good people to be around. One I remember in particular had a license plate with DMAX I think it was on his plate and was a good person to talk to after we both raced on a “closed course”
> I haven’t read this entire thread as I don’t really have the time to right now. I was just answering a thread that quite a few of my friends said that I was being called out on by people that obviously do not know me because the people that do know me, know that I’ll give them the shirt off my back as well as help out everyone that I know. P.S. If I was such a douchebag, why wasn’t I ever called in seeing how my car was the only one of its kind around and stood out like a sore thumb? Maybe it was because the local and state police knew me back then and knew I wasn’t the douchebag causing problems



   Welcome! This is Hank and I’m your chief flight attendant. On behalf of Vrai and the entire crew, welcome aboard the SOMD Forums, non-stop service from here to eternity! 

   Our flight time will be of 24 hours and 7 Days, weekly. We will be flying at an altitude of many feet at a ground speed of a lot of miles per hour/kilometers per hour.

   At this time, make sure your seat backs and tray tables are in their full upright position. Also make sure your seat belt is correctly fastened. Also, we advise you that as of this moment, any electronic equipment must be turned off. Thank you.

    When the seat belt sign illuminates, you must fasten your seat belt. Insert the metal fittings one into the other, and tighten by pulling on the loose end of the strap. To release your seat belt, lift the upper portion of the buckle. We suggest that you keep your seat belt fastened throughout the flight, as we may experience turbulence.

    There are several emergency exits on this aircraft (??? forward, ??? aft, and ??? over each wing.) Please take a few moments now to locate your nearest exit. In some cases, your nearest exit may be behind you. If we need to evacuate the aircraft, floor-level lighting will guide you towards the exit. Doors can be opened by moving the handle in the direction of the arrow. Each door is equipped with an inflatable slide which may also be detached and used as a life raft.

    Oxygen and the air pressure are always being monitored. In the event of a decompression, an oxygen mask will automatically appear in front of you. To start the flow of oxygen, pull the mask towards you. Place it firmly over your nose and mouth, secure the elastic band behind your head, and breathe normally. Although the bag does not inflate, oxygen is flowing to the mask. If you are travelling with a child or someone who requires assistance, secure your mask on first, and then assist the other person. Keep your mask on until a uniformed crew member advises you to remove it.

    In the event of an emergency, please assume the bracing position. (Lean forward with your hands on top of your head and your elbows against your thighs. Ensure your feet are flat on the floor.)

    A life vest is located in a pouch under your seat or between the armrests. When instructed to do so, open the plastic pouch and remove the vest. Slip it over your head. Pass the straps around your waist and adjust at the front. To inflate the vest, pull firmly on the red cord, only when leaving the aircraft. If you need to refill the vest, blow into the mouthpieces. Use the whistle and light to attract attention. (Also, your seat bottom cushion can be used as a flotation device. Pull the cushion from the seat, slip your arms into the straps, and hug the cushion to your chest.)

    The following electronic devices (calculators, CD players, laptop computers) may be used when the seat belt sign is off, or when permitted by your crew. Cellular/mobile telephones, remote-controlled toys or any electronic device operating with an antenna must be turned off at all times.

    We remind you that this is a non-smoking flight. Tampering with, disabling, or destroying the smoke detectors located in the lavatories is prohibited by law.

    You will find this and all the other safety information in the card located in the seat pocket in front of you. We strongly suggest you read it before take-off. If you have any questions, please don’t hesitate to ask one of our crew members. We wish you all an enjoyable flight.

Let's Party!


----------



## crazy-squid

Hank said:


> Welcome! This is Hank and I’m your chief flight attendant. On behalf of Vrai and the entire crew, welcome aboard the SOMD Forums, non-stop service from here to eternity!
> 
> Our flight time will be of 24 hours and 7 Days, weekly. We will be flying at an altitude of many feet at a ground speed of a lot of miles per hour/kilometers per hour.
> 
> At this time, make sure your seat backs and tray tables are in their full upright position. Also make sure your seat belt is correctly fastened. Also, we advise you that as of this moment, any electronic equipment must be turned off. Thank you.
> 
> When the seat belt sign illuminates, you must fasten your seat belt. Insert the metal fittings one into the other, and tighten by pulling on the loose end of the strap. To release your seat belt, lift the upper portion of the buckle. We suggest that you keep your seat belt fastened throughout the flight, as we may experience turbulence.
> 
> There are several emergency exits on this aircraft (??? forward, ??? aft, and ??? over each wing.) Please take a few moments now to locate your nearest exit. In some cases, your nearest exit may be behind you. If we need to evacuate the aircraft, floor-level lighting will guide you towards the exit. Doors can be opened by moving the handle in the direction of the arrow. Each door is equipped with an inflatable slide which may also be detached and used as a life raft.
> 
> Oxygen and the air pressure are always being monitored. In the event of a decompression, an oxygen mask will automatically appear in front of you. To start the flow of oxygen, pull the mask towards you. Place it firmly over your nose and mouth, secure the elastic band behind your head, and breathe normally. Although the bag does not inflate, oxygen is flowing to the mask. If you are travelling with a child or someone who requires assistance, secure your mask on first, and then assist the other person. Keep your mask on until a uniformed crew member advises you to remove it.
> 
> In the event of an emergency, please assume the bracing position. (Lean forward with your hands on top of your head and your elbows against your thighs. Ensure your feet are flat on the floor.)
> 
> A life vest is located in a pouch under your seat or between the armrests. When instructed to do so, open the plastic pouch and remove the vest. Slip it over your head. Pass the straps around your waist and adjust at the front. To inflate the vest, pull firmly on the red cord, only when leaving the aircraft. If you need to refill the vest, blow into the mouthpieces. Use the whistle and light to attract attention. (Also, your seat bottom cushion can be used as a flotation device. Pull the cushion from the seat, slip your arms into the straps, and hug the cushion to your chest.)
> 
> The following electronic devices (calculators, CD players, laptop computers) may be used when the seat belt sign is off, or when permitted by your crew. Cellular/mobile telephones, remote-controlled toys or any electronic device operating with an antenna must be turned off at all times.
> 
> We remind you that this is a non-smoking flight. Tampering with, disabling, or destroying the smoke detectors located in the lavatories is prohibited by law.
> 
> You will find this and all the other safety information in the card located in the seat pocket in front of you. We strongly suggest you read it before take-off. If you have any questions, please don’t hesitate to ask one of our crew members. We wish you all an enjoyable flight.
> 
> Let's Party!


 that made me laugh my ass off to know that there are still people on here with thick skin and a hell of a sense of humor 
lol


----------



## glhs837

techie said:


> Your boss must be real happy you spend hours on the internet during the work day..
> 
> "If you need a place to rent, my smaller house's lease is up in Jan"
> Its great your parents moved into the basement so you could live upstairs and pretend to be successful, but I wouldn't want you to evict them to try prove a meaningless point.
> 
> "My customers are happy" <- Most people are when you hand them their order at the window, they are hungry...
> 
> "just continue being a dick" <- I have seem to have gotten under you skin, so I will continue to be a dick... Its fun watching your squirm and try to defend.



Under my skin? Not hardly, I just love watching someone make so many wrong judgments, you got a problem with me for some reason. My parents left me not a dime when they passed, 700 miles from here, and in 85 and 95 respectively. My customers get more than a sack of  food, but if it makes you feel better to think that, considering most likely you build trucks your couldn't afford to buy, go ahead and think that. 

I"m happy where I am, love what I do, both at work and home, even when what I do is recovering from back surgery from all them years hoisting the fries But, to be fair, I did do three months in a Zantigoes back in 1982. And I did drive pizza for three months in 1994.


----------



## techie

glhs837 said:


> Under my skin? Not hardly, I just love watching someone make so many wrong judgments, you got a problem with me for some reason. My parents left me not a dime when they passed, 700 miles from here, and in 85 and 95 respectively. My customers get more than a sack of  food, but if it makes you feel better to think that, considering most likely you build trucks your couldn't afford to buy, go ahead and think that.
> 
> I"m happy where I am, love what I do, both at work and home, even when what I do is recovering from back surgery from all them years hoisting the fries But, to be fair, I did do three months in a Zantigoes back in 1982. And I did drive pizza for three months in 1994.




I am beginning to understand why they moved 700 miles away from you....
(sorry couldnt let that softball go by without a swing)

I dont build trucks, not enough patience to work on vehicles...

I am glad that Three Oaks Homeless shelter provides such quality care that you are happy at home, glad to see my donations are working.


----------



## RoseRed

SG_Player1974 said:


> Yep.... Read the story multiple times AND saw the HBO documentary about lawsuits.
> 
> Unfortunately, I think you missed the point I was trying to make. I was pointing out that you should not judge anyone or "Tell them to STFU" until you have walked in their shoes or experienced what they have.
> 
> How does RoseRed know if the OP hasn't already been in a motor vehicle accident due to like circumstances? How does RoseRed know if the OP hasn't lost a loved one due to an accident in the past? How does RoseRed know the entire story AT ALL?
> 
> Simply knee-jerk replying with "STFU" is not appropriate.



STFU.


----------



## Caution

JosephIV said:


> This weekend I witnessed some prime douchebaggery on route 235. A green GMC Duramax diesel with an exhaust stack through the bed and large Hollyrock Diesel decal on the back glass decided to do a brake stand burnout at the light by Chaney Enterprises. This douche was nice enough to fill the passenger cars behind him with tire smoke and black soot. I'm sure the minivan with the infant in it was appreciative as they had their front windows down. I had mine down and really wanted to catch up to the truck and have a nice "talk" with the driver. Alas, I had an appointment and couldn't follow Mr. Douchebag when he turned at Tom Hodges auto.
> 
> Talking to local friends we agree that there are quite a few diesels with Hollyrock stickers on the back acting like douchebags. If you are the proprieter of this business please pass on to your customers that they are pissing off others and giving your business a bad name. If you are the driver of one of the trucks please pull your head out of your ass. When you park that truck and walk away we all know which truck smoked us out, cut us off, or generally acted like a douche while ourselves and family were sharing the road with you. Tires are expensive, sidewalls aren't immune to boxcutters and windshields don't like ball bearings or spark plug ceramic. I'm just saying. It may not be civilized people like myself that you piss off, it may be the guy that isn't above "customizing" your ride when it's parked or following you somewhere to have a heated discussion that leads to a physical altercation that no one wins. Especially in this stressful economic climate.
> 
> Enjoy your truck, enjoy the hobby, but leave the immature antics at the race track.



TYVM for bring so many new Douchebags to the forum.


----------



## bcp




----------



## PrchJrkr

bcp said:


> View attachment 99906


----------



## PrchJrkr

Now that I killed this thread. Does anyone know where I can get a Duramax engine for my 1976 K10 short bed?


----------



## BOP

HollyRockJT said:


> I'm fairly sure, God will give me a pass on this one. And if not, I'll add it to the conversational piece I'd like to have with him before he decides my fate.



Pride goeth before a fall, dude.  Take care.


----------



## BOP

HOLLYROCK4EVA said:


> Are you sure the truck was green? Could it have been black with all the smoke?? Are you sure it was a 2004? Could it have been a 2003?? Are you sure it had those specific wheels on it like you described? I dont get that you can describe every little detail about the truck, but cant seem to remember a 6 digit tag number? How is that possible?? Your not that type of person tho....your the type of person that gets off on starting ####....thats easy to tell just reading your other post on random forums.
> 
> BTW...ive never seen a stack coming out of a bed of a truck blow smoke and it come out at a 90 degree angle and go in someones car window.... I have seen it go straight up in the air tho....
> 
> You can best believe that the first time one of my tires get cut...or winsheild gets cracked that you wont be able to hide behind your screen name...you do have a IP adress...I've already obtained that info...and have your post stating that damages "could" happen....you didnt say you would do it but you would be the police's first stop....believe that!
> 
> 
> Sincerely, just another Hollyrock Douchebag.... BLACK 2006 GMC 2500HD 4 door 4x4...that will run 12's and get 21mpg....oh, and with a big sticker in the back glass!



Speaking of small penises....


----------



## bcp

PrchJrkr said:


> Now that I killed this thread. Does anyone know where I can get a Duromax for my 1976 K10 short bed?



You know that's not as easy an install as one might think it to be.
 At least if you don't want to see engine codes flashing non-stop.

 would also have to start with front suspension the Duramax is not the lightest engine on the market


----------



## BOP

GWguy said:


> I was talking about all the new, first time posters in this thread.
> 
> But need I remind you of the 140mph beltway incident?  Maybe it wasn't 140mph,  but if the shoe fits.....
> 
> And I'm not talking about shutting down the dealer either.  But his clientele are certainly not making a good case for him.



Is that the one where his penis fell off due to the g-forces?


----------



## bcp

I was thinking about getting a Hollyrock sticker for my truck just because of this thread, 
 however,, if my dicks going to shrink when I put the sticker on the truck, Im afraid I just cant afford to suffer any more loss than age has already given me.


----------



## glhs837

techie said:


> I am beginning to understand why they moved 700 miles away from you....
> (sorry couldnt let that softball go by without a swing)
> 
> I dont build trucks, not enough patience to work on vehicles...
> 
> I am glad that Three Oaks Homeless shelter provides such quality care that you are happy at home, glad to see my donations are working.



Again, you cant understand simple English. I never said they moved. They passed away (a grown up euphemism for dying so you'll know next time you hear it and wonder) back where I grew up, and left from over 30 years ago. Not sorry you dont have the patience to wrench, god knows how many machines have been saved over the years.


----------



## bcp

BOP said:


> Is that the one where his penis fell off due to the g-forces?



didn't fall off due to g-force, 
 it got flung out the window from air flow, and run over by the back tires and ripped in half.


----------



## BOP

HOLLYROCK4EVA said:


> I think you are... your last 3 post have been about penis's.... I got your douche bag for you.....
> 
> douche bag-
> (n) {French, fr. Italian "doccia"}
> 1. An object used for vaginal hygeine.



Or in your case, it can be used to perform an enema.


----------



## techie

glhs837 said:


> Again, you cant understand simple English. I never said they moved. They passed away (a grown up euphemism for dying so you'll know next time you hear it and wonder) back where I grew up, and left from over 30 years ago. Not sorry you dont have the patience to wrench, god knows how many machines have been saved over the years.



glhs837
Power with Control

Member Since: Dec 2007
Posts: 10,161

Looks like a lot of time on the internet, you have a lot of "online girlfriends" and real popular I bet... Bet those real life social skills are lacking quite a bit..... 
Thats averaging 5 post a day just here... but in the World Of Warcraft, you are probably some grand poopah wizard or some #### with all kinds of magical powers....


----------



## cheezgrits

Summer's Eve called, they want you all to quit using the word douche to describe these, well, ummm, 

This _is_pretty embarrassing for actual douche bags.


----------



## BOP

Hank said:


> Welcome! This is Hank and I’m your chief flight attendant. On behalf of Vrai and the entire crew, welcome aboard the SOMD Forums, non-stop service from here to eternity!
> 
> Our flight time will be of 24 hours and 7 Days, weekly. We will be flying at an altitude of many feet at a ground speed of a lot of miles per hour/kilometers per hour.
> 
> At this time, make sure your seat backs and tray tables are in their full upright position. Also make sure your seat belt is correctly fastened. Also, we advise you that as of this moment, any electronic equipment must be turned off. Thank you.
> 
> When the seat belt sign illuminates, you must fasten your seat belt. Insert the metal fittings one into the other, and tighten by pulling on the loose end of the strap. To release your seat belt, lift the upper portion of the buckle. We suggest that you keep your seat belt fastened throughout the flight, as we may experience turbulence.
> 
> There are several emergency exits on this aircraft (??? forward, ??? aft, and ??? over each wing.) Please take a few moments now to locate your nearest exit. In some cases, your nearest exit may be behind you. If we need to evacuate the aircraft, floor-level lighting will guide you towards the exit. Doors can be opened by moving the handle in the direction of the arrow. Each door is equipped with an inflatable slide which may also be detached and used as a life raft.
> 
> Oxygen and the air pressure are always being monitored. In the event of a decompression, an oxygen mask will automatically appear in front of you. To start the flow of oxygen, pull the mask towards you. Place it firmly over your nose and mouth, secure the elastic band behind your head, and breathe normally. Although the bag does not inflate, oxygen is flowing to the mask. If you are travelling with a child or someone who requires assistance, secure your mask on first, and then assist the other person. Keep your mask on until a uniformed crew member advises you to remove it.
> 
> In the event of an emergency, please assume the bracing position. (Lean forward with your hands on top of your head and your elbows against your thighs. Ensure your feet are flat on the floor.)
> 
> A life vest is located in a pouch under your seat or between the armrests. When instructed to do so, open the plastic pouch and remove the vest. Slip it over your head. Pass the straps around your waist and adjust at the front. To inflate the vest, pull firmly on the red cord, only when leaving the aircraft. If you need to refill the vest, blow into the mouthpieces. Use the whistle and light to attract attention. (Also, your seat bottom cushion can be used as a flotation device. Pull the cushion from the seat, slip your arms into the straps, and hug the cushion to your chest.)
> 
> The following electronic devices (calculators, CD players, laptop computers) may be used when the seat belt sign is off, or when permitted by your crew. Cellular/mobile telephones, remote-controlled toys or any electronic device operating with an antenna must be turned off at all times.
> 
> We remind you that this is a non-smoking flight. Tampering with, disabling, or destroying the smoke detectors located in the lavatories is prohibited by law.
> 
> You will find this and all the other safety information in the card located in the seat pocket in front of you. We strongly suggest you read it before take-off. If you have any questions, please don’t hesitate to ask one of our crew members. We wish you all an enjoyable flight.
> 
> Let's Party!



Oh, and please keep your hands and feet inside your browser until it has come to a complete stop.


----------



## BOP

crazy-squid said:


> that made me laugh my ass off to know that there are still people on here with thick skin and a hell of a sense of humor
> lol



Call him gay some time and see how he reacts.


----------



## Gilligan

I had to stay out of this tread, leaving it all to those that know something about building high performance engines and trucks and chit like that.

It has been entertaining though...


----------



## BOP

ICit said:


> they are coming out of the effing wood work....


----------



## Caution

cheezgrits said:


> Summer's Eve called, they want you all to quit using the word douche to describe these, well, ummm,
> 
> This _is_pretty embarrassing for actual douche bags.



Their Theme Song


----------



## ZARA

Thank you, everyone, for the great 



BadGirl said:


> You have a small penis, don't you?






migtig said:


> :snort:



+1 



BadGirl said:


> You have a small penis, don't you?






HOLLYROCK4EVA said:


> I think you are... your last 3 post have been about penis's.... I got your douche bag for you.....
> 
> douche bag-
> (n) {French, fr. Italian "doccia"}
> 1. An object used for vaginal hygeine.



Darlin, when someone calls another person a douche bag, they are stating that the person is a pussy-willow and their attitude stinks. 

This definition, although not widely known by people that have not ventured past their small towns, can easily be summed up by stating the person is acting like a F*cktwat. But most people do not like to be quite that vulgar and use the simple words douche bag. Which is something that is used to clean up a pussy-willow because it stinks.

Now, when anonymous people jump in for no reason other than sheer boredom (Like me for instance...I'm waiting on dinner and have time to kill) and raise hell being of the male persuasion (unlike me), it usually means they have something to prove and most women equate that to a small appendage because it is overall and generally unimpressive, much like the display that caused the question to come about.

And if you truly must know, I have met both her and her husband, I am positive she does not suffer for unimpressive appendages or appendage envy.


----------



## HOLLYROCK4EVA

ZARA said:


> Thank you, everyone, for the great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlin, when someone calls another person a douche bag, they are stating that the person is a pussy-willow and their attitude stinks.
> 
> This definition, although not widely known by people that have not ventured past their small towns, can easily be summed up by stating the person is acting like a F*cktwat. But most people do not like to be quite that vulgar and use the simple words douche bag. Which is something that is used to clean up a pussy-willow because it stinks.
> 
> Now, when anonymous people jump in for no reason other than sheer boredom (Like me for instance...I'm waiting on dinner and have time to kill) and raise hell being of the male persuasion (unlike me), it usually means they have something to prove and most women equate that to a small appendage because it is overall and generally unimpressive, much like the display that caused the question to come about.
> 
> And if you truly must know, I have met both her and her husband, I am positive she does not suffer for unimpressive appendages or appendage envy.




So you have slept with her and her husband?


----------



## ZARA

HOLLYROCK4EVA said:


> So you have slept with her and her husband?




Of course..didn't I just say that? Is your reading comprehension a little off today? It's ok, I realize you didn't get your nap. Off to bed with you kiddo, you need your sleepy time.


----------



## GWguy

ZARA said:


> Of course..didn't I just say that? Is your reading comprehension a little off today? It's ok, I realize you didn't get your nap. Off to bed with you kiddo, you need your sleepy time.



Many of us have.

Which reminds me.....   BG, you still got my blankets!    No rush, just busting on ya.


----------



## MADPEBS1

Gilligan said:


> I had to stay out of this tread, leaving it all to those that know something about building high performance engines and trucks and chit like that.
> 
> It has been entertaining though...



hadn't seen a HollyROck truck in ages, Saw this post and have been laughing my azz off since it come on. Well going home tonight there it be a HOLLYROCK truck, two time loser because he has a Steelers sticker too. Also seems to have forgotten his newpaper which was on his bumper, Smoke kills brain cells ya know  

In all seriousness, Those PHUCKING truck STINK!, want to have window open a crack and he's side by side, oh well lets roll windows up and recirc air


----------



## Caution

MADPEBS1 said:


> hadn't seen a HollyROck truck in ages, Saw this post and have been laughing my azz off since it come on. Well going home tonight there it be a HOLLYROCK truck, two time loser because he has a Steelers sticker too. Also seems to have forgotten his newpaper which was on his bumper, Smoke kills brain cells ya know
> 
> In all seriousness, Those PHUCKING truck STINK!, want to have window open a crack and he's side by side, oh well lets roll windows up and recirc air



Now you stop picking on those poor people.  They have made an honest effort to show their maturity and come on here and present their thoughts.. Not all people with the HollyRock Decals are idiots. Just the majority of the ones that came on here. We should welcome them with open arms.


----------



## sockgirl77

techie said:


> glhs837
> Power with Control
> 
> Member Since: Dec 2007
> Posts: 10,161
> 
> Looks like a lot of time on the internet, you have a lot of "online girlfriends" and real popular I bet... Bet those real life social skills are lacking quite a bit.....
> Thats averaging 5 post a day just here... but in the World Of Warcraft, you are probably some grand poopah wizard or some #### with all kinds of magical powers....



10, 161? That's chump change.


----------



## Bann

migtig said:


> :snort:



That's exactly what I did when I laughed out loud!


----------



## Bann

BadGirl said:


> I love it when stupid people make themselves look even more ridiculously stupid.




"The difference between stupidity and genius is that genius has its limits."

Albert Einstein

Read more at http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/quotes/a/alberteins148851.html#ltHEg3wstvYBudvp.99


----------



## Caution

Hmmm. Not surprised


----------



## Bann

Hank said:


> Welcome! This is Hank and I’m your chief flight attendant. On behalf of Vrai and the entire crew, welcome aboard the SOMD Forums, non-stop service from here to eternity!
> 
> Our flight time will be of 24 hours and 7 Days, weekly. We will be flying at an altitude of many feet at a ground speed of a lot of miles per hour/kilometers per hour.
> 
> At this time, make sure your seat backs and tray tables are in their full upright position. Also make sure your seat belt is correctly fastened. Also, we advise you that as of this moment, any electronic equipment must be turned off. Thank you.
> 
> When the seat belt sign illuminates, you must fasten your seat belt. Insert the metal fittings one into the other, and tighten by pulling on the loose end of the strap. To release your seat belt, lift the upper portion of the buckle. We suggest that you keep your seat belt fastened throughout the flight, as we may experience turbulence.
> 
> There are several emergency exits on this aircraft (??? forward, ??? aft, and ??? over each wing.) Please take a few moments now to locate your nearest exit. In some cases, your nearest exit may be behind you. If we need to evacuate the aircraft, floor-level lighting will guide you towards the exit. Doors can be opened by moving the handle in the direction of the arrow. Each door is equipped with an inflatable slide which may also be detached and used as a life raft.
> 
> Oxygen and the air pressure are always being monitored. In the event of a decompression, an oxygen mask will automatically appear in front of you. To start the flow of oxygen, pull the mask towards you. Place it firmly over your nose and mouth, secure the elastic band behind your head, and breathe normally. Although the bag does not inflate, oxygen is flowing to the mask. If you are travelling with a child or someone who requires assistance, secure your mask on first, and then assist the other person. Keep your mask on until a uniformed crew member advises you to remove it.
> 
> In the event of an emergency, please assume the bracing position. (Lean forward with your hands on top of your head and your elbows against your thighs. Ensure your feet are flat on the floor.)
> 
> A life vest is located in a pouch under your seat or between the armrests. When instructed to do so, open the plastic pouch and remove the vest. Slip it over your head. Pass the straps around your waist and adjust at the front. To inflate the vest, pull firmly on the red cord, only when leaving the aircraft. If you need to refill the vest, blow into the mouthpieces. Use the whistle and light to attract attention. (Also, your seat bottom cushion can be used as a flotation device. Pull the cushion from the seat, slip your arms into the straps, and hug the cushion to your chest.)
> 
> The following electronic devices (calculators, CD players, laptop computers) may be used when the seat belt sign is off, or when permitted by your crew. Cellular/mobile telephones, remote-controlled toys or any electronic device operating with an antenna must be turned off at all times.
> 
> We remind you that this is a non-smoking flight. Tampering with, disabling, or destroying the smoke detectors located in the lavatories is prohibited by law.
> 
> You will find this and all the other safety information in the card located in the seat pocket in front of you. We strongly suggest you read it before take-off. If you have any questions, please don’t hesitate to ask one of our crew members. We wish you all an enjoyable flight.
> 
> Let's Party!


----------



## glhs837

techie said:


> glhs837
> Power with Control
> 
> Member Since: Dec 2007
> Posts: 10,161
> 
> Looks like a lot of time on the internet, you have a lot of "online girlfriends" and real popular I bet... Bet those real life social skills are lacking quite a bit.....
> Thats averaging 5 post a day just here... but in the World Of Warcraft, you are probably some grand poopah wizard or some #### with all kinds of magical powers....




Well, you got one thing right "glhs837", two if you include the post count. But then, as usual, you go off the rails. No online girlfriends, just one real life wife of + 20 years. Get along fine with people, but dont party at bars and such. Dont play WOW, never have. Do play a game called Warhawk, maybe 5 hours a week. And some Angry Birds on the phone. 

Got other stuff to keep me busy, home repair, home brewing, kayaking, playing pool with the kids, traipsing about the woods. Might take up shooting, either guns or bow. Oh, and motorcycling, do that maybe 4-6 days a week. Plan to run cat5 and new rg6 throughout the house this winter. 

Again, you make assumptions about crap you have no clue of. I'm a competent person able to master any damn skill  I care to. So, keep trying something, or quit while you are behind. Not sure what kind of tech you are, but I hope like hell you stick with the book and dont stray. Trust oneof the guys who writes the books, we dont want you thinking


----------



## itsbob

sg_player1974 said:


> yep.... Read the story multiple times and saw the hbo documentary about lawsuits.
> 
> Unfortunately, i think you missed the point i was trying to make. I was pointing out that you should not judge anyone or "tell them to stfu" until you have walked in their shoes or experienced what they have.
> 
> How does rosered know if the op hasn't already been in a motor vehicle accident due to like circumstances? How does rosered know if the op hasn't lost a loved one due to an accident in the past? How does rosered know the entire story at all?
> 
> Simply knee-jerk replying with "stfu" is not appropriate.


#stfu.


----------



## AK-74me

Never paid attention to the stickers. Now, last night I happened to see one heading past White Sands going south on rt.4. Right on cue, started dodging in and out of traffic and blowing out all that black smoke. White Chevy or GMC btw. Made me laugh.


----------



## 04llydmaxx

All of you internet nerds really think all this talk online is gonna matter to anyone? No. I assure you you'll see smoke tomorrow. Grow up an get over it. Everyone drives like "douchebags". Doesn't matter if they're in a diesel truck or a Prius. Your concerns are taken lightly but I still sleep the same at night knowing you think of us as a hollyrock douchebag or not. I work everyday. I paid for what's done to my truck. I'm happy. Sure you all are proud of things yourself. Probably your cool computers cause it looks like that's what you've been glued too for a pointless forum that doesn't do anything but just go down a list til it gets to bottom and is deleted. I think after reading the pages and pages of this forum I've found out that there are adults that's are more childish then people my age needless to say I'm 18. Maybe you all should worry more about the real problems in this world. Like the government. You all are posting on and on but of the government stays shut down. We lose our jobs. Then where would you post your nonsense of complaining when you have no money to pay for internet. Somd isnt what it used to be. Down home people are hard to find nowadays. Instead you find the new stuck crowd in somd today.


----------



## officeguy

AK-74me said:


> Never paid attention to the stickers. Now, last night I happened to see one heading past White Sands going south on rt.4. Right on cue, started dodging in and out of traffic and blowing out all that black smoke. White Chevy or GMC btw. Made me laugh.



So it was a version of the douche-max rather than a power-douche.


----------



## itsbob

bcp said:


> I was thinking about getting a Hollyrock sticker for my truck just because of this thread,
> however,, if my dicks going to shrink when I put the sticker on the truck, Im afraid I just cant afford to suffer any more loss than age has already given me.


I'm going to get one and put it on the highlander..


Then get 10 more and find the biggest piece of crap trucks in the Wal Mart parking and donate the stickers..


----------



## jazz lady

04llydmaxx said:


> needless to say I'm 18



Like totally, dude.


----------



## itsbob

jazz lady said:


> Like totally, dude.



It's easy to afford stupid #### for your "col ride" when Mommy is paying the rent.


----------



## Caution

04llydmaxx said:


> All of you internet nerds really think all this talk online is gonna matter to anyone? No. I assure you you'll see smoke tomorrow. Grow up an get over it. Everyone drives like "douchebags". Doesn't matter if they're in a diesel truck or a Prius. Your concerns are taken lightly but I still sleep the same at night knowing you think of us as a hollyrock douchebag or not. I work everyday. I paid for what's done to my truck. I'm happy. Sure you all are proud of things yourself. Probably your cool computers cause it looks like that's what you've been glued too for a pointless forum that doesn't do anything but just go down a list til it gets to bottom and is deleted. I think after reading the pages and pages of this forum I've found out that there are adults that's are more childish then people my age needless to say I'm 18. Maybe you all should worry more about the real problems in this world. Like the government. You all are posting on and on but of the government stays shut down. We lose our jobs. Then where would you post your nonsense of complaining when you have no money to pay for internet. Somd isnt what it used to be. Down home people are hard to find nowadays. Instead you find the new stuck crowd in somd today.



Went to school here did ya?


----------



## Hank

04llydmaxx said:


> All of you internet nerds really think all this talk online is gonna matter to anyone? No. I assure you you'll see smoke tomorrow. Grow up an get over it. Everyone drives like "douchebags". Doesn't matter if they're in a diesel truck or a Prius. Your concerns are taken lightly but I still sleep the same at night knowing you think of us as a hollyrock douchebag or not. I work everyday. I paid for what's done to my truck. I'm happy. Sure you all are proud of things yourself. Probably your cool computers cause it looks like that's what you've been glued too for a pointless forum that doesn't do anything but just go down a list til it gets to bottom and is deleted. I think after reading the pages and pages of this forum I've found out that there are adults that's are more childish then people my age needless to say I'm 18. Maybe you all should worry more about the real problems in this world. Like the government. You all are posting on and on but of the government stays shut down. We lose our jobs. Then where would you post your nonsense of complaining when you have no money to pay for internet. Somd isnt what it used to be. Down home people are hard to find nowadays. Instead you find the new stuck crowd in somd today.



You sound wise for your age. When reading your post, I would have placed bets that you were 19!


----------



## jazz lady

itsbob said:


> It's easy to afford stupid #### for your "col ride" when Mommy is paying the rent.



No doubt.    I had an incident a couple of weeks ago on 234 where some ding-dong in a black truck did the "smoke" thing.  I have no idea if they were related to the Hollyrock Diesel thugs as they were a few cars ahead of me, but gave them the  sign in solidarity for what they were projecting.


----------



## 04llydmaxx

itsbob said:


> It's easy to afford stupid #### for your "col ride" when Mommy is paying the rent.



I agree it is easy. But considering I am 18 its okay for me to live with my parents. Probably unlike you. Your probably  grown ass man still living with your parents. I can say if I wanted to move out I could balance all my bills myself if i had too because I do work my ass of for the things I want in life. So save the mommy and daddy's money and bull#### rent comments.


----------



## mamatutu

04llydmaxx said:


> All of you internet nerds really think all this talk online is gonna matter to anyone? No. I assure you you'll see smoke tomorrow. Grow up an get over it. Everyone drives like "douchebags". Doesn't matter if they're in a diesel truck or a Prius. Your concerns are taken lightly but I still sleep the same at night knowing you think of us as a hollyrock douchebag or not. I work everyday. I paid for what's done to my truck. I'm happy. Sure you all are proud of things yourself. Probably your cool computers cause it looks like that's what you've been glued too for a pointless forum that doesn't do anything but just go down a list til it gets to bottom and is deleted. I think after reading the pages and pages of this forum I've found out that there are adults that's are more childish then people my age needless to say I'm 18. Maybe you all should worry more about the real problems in this world. Like the government. You all are posting on and on but of the government stays shut down. We lose our jobs. Then where would you post your nonsense of complaining when you have no money to pay for internet. Somd isnt what it used to be. Down home people are hard to find nowadays. Instead you find the new stuck crowd in somd today.



I think you meant stuck up, but I like your meaning better.  You are wise for your age.  Nothing that has been said on this thread will change anything, just as you say in comparison to the government shutdown.  It is just a bunch of rhetoric by people that think they are more important, or have control over peoples' lives, or what they say on a local forum makes a difference.  Good on ya!  Bottom line is this forum is not important as far as the world is concerned, or the scheme of things.   I tend to think that that this thread has brought more business to Hollyrock.  More of us have to man up to survive in this increasingly crazy world.  I am not a truck person; I drive a 4-runner, and am a retired soccer mom.  But, if I was younger I would kick some butt, just short of causing problems on the road.  As in, people that cut me off, make me slam on my brakes, pull out in front of me at 3 feet, drive too slow because they are talking on their cell, park diagonal in a straight parking space, disregard the speed limit by 30 miles over, etc.  There are way more stupid drivers than just the few showoffs that have been mentioned connected to your company by a sticker.  My claim to fame is no traffic ticket, yet.  But, in conclusion, I have seen 'beaters' on the road that don't have to spin out, or whatever to cause major air pollution, or a dangerous situation, not to mention brain dead drivers.  Also, I would wish insurance covered when you ram someone's car because you hate their bumperstickers.  That would be sweet!  There is so much stupidity on the road that no one category/entity can be singled out; and it has nothing to do with penises.  Go, free enterprise, and small business!  Just to prepare you, I will be bashed for this post.


----------



## Caution

04llydmaxx said:


> I think after reading the *pages and pages* of this forum I've found out that there are adults that's are more childish then people my age needless to say I'm 18.



Took ya that long?


----------



## Hank

04llydmaxx said:


> I agree it is easy. But considering I am 18 its okay for me to live with my parents. Probably unlike you. Your probably  grown ass man still living with your parents. I can say if I wanted to move out I could balance all my bills myself if i had too because I do work my ass of for the things I want in life. So save the mommy and daddy's money and bull#### rent comments.



Yeah, but are you hot?

How hard can you twerk?

Ever been in a Turkish Prison?


----------



## 04llydmaxx

Hank said:


> Yeah, but are you hot?
> 
> How hard can you twerk?
> 
> Ever been in a Turkish Prison?



Prime example of a childish person on this forum.


----------



## Caution

04llydmaxx said:


> Prime example of a childish person on this forum.



Don't avoid the questions


----------



## CrashTest

04llydmaxx said:


> I agree it is easy. But considering I am 18 its okay for me to live with my parents. Probably unlike you. Your probably  grown ass man still living with your parents. I can say if I wanted to move out I could balance all my bills myself if i had too because I do work my ass of for the things I want in life. So save the mommy and daddy's money and bull#### rent comments.



Your mom told me she wants your ass out.


----------



## Caution

CrashTest said:


> Your mom told me she wants your ass out.


----------



## jazz lady

04llydmaxx said:


> Prime example of a childish person on this forum.



He's not 18 and still living with his parents, unlike you.  

And this is MATURE?



> I agree it is easy. But considering I am 18 its okay for me to live with my parents. Probably unlike you. Your probably grown ass man still living with your parents. I can say if I wanted to move out I could balance all my bills myself if i had too because I do work my ass of for the things I want in life. So save the mommy and daddy's money and bull#### rent comments.



Okay.


----------



## 04llydmaxx

CrashTest said:


> Your mom told me she wants your ass out.



And your mom told me she had the time of her life last night.


----------



## MarieB

04llydmaxx said:


> All of you internet nerds really think all this talk online is gonna matter to anyone? No. I assure you you'll see smoke tomorrow. Grow up an get over it. Everyone drives like "douchebags". Doesn't matter if they're in a diesel truck or a Prius. Your concerns are taken lightly but I still sleep the same at night knowing you think of us as a hollyrock douchebag or not. I work everyday. I paid for what's done to my truck. I'm happy. Sure you all are proud of things yourself. Probably your cool computers cause it looks like that's what you've been glued too for a pointless forum that doesn't do anything but just go down a list til it gets to bottom and is deleted. I think after reading the pages and pages of this forum I've found out that there are adults that's are more childish then people my age needless to say I'm 18. Maybe you all should worry more about the real problems in this world. Like the government. You all are posting on and on but of the government stays shut down. We lose our jobs. Then where would you post your nonsense of complaining when you have no money to pay for internet. Somd isnt what it used to be. Down home people are hard to find nowadays. Instead you find the new stuck crowd in somd today.




No, everyone doesn't drive like douchebags 

Being concerned about you or your family being killed on the road is a real problem that should be addressed, though in this case I don't agree with calling out the business owner


Solution - business owner puts up a code of "ethics" in his lobby about safe driving including where spinning tired and racing is cool and where it is not 

Note - he is obviously not required to do so, but suggestions by him are good for business in the long run


----------



## Hank

04llydmaxx said:


> Prime example of a childish person on this forum.



Zing!


----------



## Hank

04llydmaxx said:


> And your mom told me she had the time of her life last night.



Zing!


----------



## MarieB

mamatutu said:


> I think you meant stuck up, but I like your meaning better.  You are wise for your age.  Nothing that has been said on this thread will change anything, just as you say in comparison to the government shutdown.  It is just a bunch of rhetoric by people that think they are more important, or have control over peoples' lives, or what they say on a local forum makes a difference.  Good on ya!  Bottom line is this forum is not important as far as the world is concerned, or the scheme of things.   I tend to think that that this thread has brought more business to Hollyrock.  More of us have to man up to survive in this increasingly crazy world.  I am not a truck person; I drive a 4-runner, and am a retired soccer mom.  But, if I was younger I would kick some butt, just short of causing problems on the road.  As in, people that cut me off, make me slam on my brakes, pull out in front of me at 3 feet, drive too slow because they are talking on their cell, park diagonal in a straight parking space, disregard the speed limit by 30 miles over, etc.  There are way more stupid drivers than just the few showoffs that have been mentioned connected to your company by a sticker.  My claim to fame is no traffic ticket, yet.  But, in conclusion, I have seen 'beaters' on the road that don't have to spin out, or whatever to cause major air pollution, or a dangerous situation, not to mention brain dead drivers.  Also, I would wish insurance covered when you ram someone's car because you hate their bumperstickers.  That would be sweet!  There is so much stupidity on the road that no one category/entity can be singled out; and it has nothing to do with penises.  Go, free enterprise, and small business!  Just to prepare you, I will be bashed for this post.



Yeah, ok


----------



## Caution

MarieB said:


> No, everyone doesn't drive like douchebags
> 
> Being concerned about you or your family being killed on the road is a real problem that should be addressed, though in this case I don't agree with calling out the business owner
> 
> 
> Solution - business owner puts up a code of "ethics" in his lobby about safe driving including where spinning tired and racing is cool and where it is not
> 
> Note - he is obviously not required to do so, but suggestions by him are good for business in the long run



They really did not call the business owner out. Go back to just the first post and read that one. I re read it today and the OP did a pretty good job of not pointing any fingers at the business owner. The thread just took a bad turn when it was determined that it was a business on the decal. But still the OP did not start that. 

And the owner did say he would take action on the concerns. Can't ask much more than that. ( I am not going back through here to find that post LOL)

The trouble is, word got around to a bunch of the local Diesel truck tuner folks and none of them have bothered to go back and read what was said. It's the non driving jerks the thread was oriented toward. These folks seam to think the thread is oriented toward all of them.


----------



## mamatutu

MarieB said:


> Yeah, ok



Thank you.  This thread was a joke from the beginning.  I am more accustomed to your opinion and thought when you post.  I have always thought you were a smart person.


----------



## mamatutu

04llydmaxx said:


> I agree it is easy. But considering I am 18 its okay for me to live with my parents. Probably unlike you. Your probably  grown ass man still living with your parents. I can say if I wanted to move out I could balance all my bills myself if i had too because I do work my ass of for the things I want in life. So save the mommy and daddy's money and bull#### rent comments.



Don't get sucked in by this forum.  You were already a step ahead, please don't take a step back.  Let it go, and you will be the better man for it.  Trust me, I know.


----------



## MarieB

Caution said:


> They really did not call the business owner out. Go back to just the first post and read that one. I re read it today and the OP did a pretty good job of not pointing any fingers at the business owner. The thread just took a bad turn when it was determined that it was a business on the decal. But still the OP did not start that.
> 
> And the owner did say he would take action on the concerns. Can't ask much more than that. ( I am not going back through here to find that post LOL)
> 
> The trouble is, word got around to a bunch of the local Diesel truck tuner folks and none of them have bothered to go back and read what was said. It's the non driving jerks the thread was oriented toward. These folks seam to think the thread is oriented toward all of them.



I read it.  

One doesn't have to explicitly point fingers, though I'm not saying that he outwardly blamed the business owner either


----------



## MarieB

mamatutu said:


> Thank you.  This thread was a joke from the beginning.  I am more accustomed to your opinion and thought when you post.  I have always thought you were a smart person.



I don't consider it a joke at all. I've "dealt" with a few of these reckless #######s while driving with my kids in the car.


----------



## Hank

mamatutu said:


> Thank you.  This thread was a joke from the beginning.  I am more accustomed to your opinion and thought when you post.  I have always thought you were a smart person.



Good Lord, would you stfu?!?!


----------



## mamatutu

Caution said:


> They really did not call the business owner out. Go back to just the first post and read that one. I re read it today and the OP did a pretty good job of not pointing any fingers at the business owner. The thread just took a bad turn when it was determined that it was a business on the decal. But still the OP did not start that.
> 
> And the owner did say he would take action on the concerns. Can't ask much more than that. ( I am not going back through here to find that post LOL)
> 
> The trouble is, word got around to a bunch of the local Diesel truck tuner folks and none of them have bothered to go back and read what was said. It's the non driving jerks the thread was oriented toward. These folks seam to think the thread is oriented toward all of them.



And, it goes back to how may times have you seen stickers on the back of trucks that say 'how is my driving, call whatever number'.  I think the lesson learned here is that Hollyrock should not give out stickers on the vehicles that they 'soup' up.  It is not their responsibility for the cars/trucks they work on.  It is the private owners' choice.  If the world wants to be totally insane, the stickers would say, 'if you don't like my driving, then call Hollyrock'.  Top ten dumbest threads ever; if you are looking for people that have any common sense left, don't read this thread.  If you are looking for people that need to have common sense knocked into them, read the hell out of this thread.  How dumb can you get; seriously.  Hollyrock, rocks!  I hope the best for your business.  You are becoming a dinosaur in what we call America.


----------



## Caution

mamatutu said:


> And, it goes back to how may times have you seen stickers on the back of trucks that say 'how is my driving, call whatever number'.  I think the lessoned learned here is that Hollyrock should not give out stickers on the vehicles that they 'soup' up.  It is not their responsibility for the cars/trucks they work on.  It is the private owners' choice.  If the world wants to be totally insane, the stickers would say, 'if you don't like my driving, then call Hollyrock'.  Top ten dumbest threads ever; if you are looking for people that have any common sense left, or you are willing to live in a communist country, and already drank the Kool-Aid.


In this post: http://forums.somd.com/life-souther...ck-diesel-douchebags-step-18.html#post5269139 the owner says: 





04dmaxed said:


> I read what everyone had to say and will take care of your voiced concerns



So he says he is going to take care of it. Good enough for me. But some of the diesel truck tuners just don't seem to wanna let it go at that and keep coming back here. I think it's kinda funny myself because there has only been one of them that appears to have actually gone back and read what has been said and he basically said the folks here posting don't necessarily represent the good Customers of the business.


----------



## MMM_donuts

04llydmaxx said:


> All of you internet nerds really think all this talk online is gonna matter to anyone? No. I assure you you'll see smoke tomorrow. Grow up an get over it. Everyone drives like "douchebags". Doesn't matter if they're in a diesel truck or a Prius. Your concerns are taken lightly but I still sleep the same at night knowing you think of us as a hollyrock douchebag or not. I work everyday. I paid for what's done to my truck. I'm happy. Sure you all are proud of things yourself. Probably your cool computers cause it looks like that's what you've been glued too for a pointless forum that doesn't do anything but just go down a list til it gets to bottom and is deleted. I think after reading the pages and pages of this forum I've found out that there are adults that's are more childish then people my age needless to say I'm 18. Maybe you all should worry more about the real problems in this world. Like the government. You all are posting on and on but of the government stays shut down. We lose our jobs. Then where would you post your nonsense of complaining when you have no money to pay for internet. Somd isnt what it used to be. Down home people are hard to find nowadays. Instead you find the new stuck crowd in somd today.



I believe this has inspired a new avatar pic.


----------



## Giddyup409

Caution said:


> They really did not call the business owner out. Go back to just the first post and read that one. I re read it today and the OP did a pretty good job of not pointing any fingers at the business owner. The thread just took a bad turn when it was determined that it was a business on the decal. But still the OP did not start that.
> 
> And the owner did say he would take action on the concerns. Can't ask much more than that. ( I am not going back through here to find that post LOL)
> 
> The trouble is, word got around to a bunch of the local Diesel truck tuner folks and none of them have bothered to go back and read what was said. It's the non driving jerks the thread was oriented toward. These folks seam to think the thread is oriented toward all of them.



I'm new to all this and it seems that I couldn't have joined at a better time... I read all the post....and understand both sides...from the hot mcdonalds coffee to the dodge neon..etc...however...the OP did start this whole thing with just the title whether he knows it or not. When you start a thread that is called "Hollyrock Diesel Douchebags"....what do you honestly think will come of it??

I can sum most of this thread up....

1) OP sees a reckless driver and gets a excellent vehicle description.
2) OP does not call the cops to report it.
3) OP decides to label one drivers actions as Hollyrock Diesel Douchebag"s" (more than one) on a public forum and apparently expects it to not hit a nerve...
4) woman asks about tiny penis's.
5) OP states that tires could be slashed and windshields could be broken by "somebody".
6) OP was riding with a reckless driver in the 80's while drag racing...but didn't like it.
7) woman still talks about penis's.
8) Hollyrock guys are pissed because of one drivers stupidity...that led to the OP to call out the entire business...and not report this major crime to the police...
9) another woman is sleeping with the tiny penis woman along with her "large" husband.
10) OP disappeared from the thread.
11) a woman sued McDonald's and won because the coffee was to hot and she burned herself badly.
12) Business owner stated he would take care of 
13) now it's just childish drama.

That's just my opinion after cramming 39 pages in my head in a hour...

Maybe next time someone sees a reckless driver they will actually do something worth a damn and report it and maybe save a life....instead of not reporting it and unintentionally intentionally bashing a small business...


----------



## officeguy

Giddyup409 said:


> That's just my opinion after cramming 39 pages in my head in a hour.....



You forgot the liberal use of the word 'fuktard'.


----------



## mamatutu

Hey, Caution!  You :fixed: my post, but I like it!


----------



## czygvtwkr

04llydmaxx said:


> All of you internet nerds really think all this talk online is gonna matter to anyone? No. I assure you you'll see smoke tomorrow. Grow up an get over it. Everyone drives like "douchebags". Doesn't matter if they're in a diesel truck or a Prius. Your concerns are taken lightly but I still sleep the same at night knowing you think of us as a hollyrock douchebag or not. I work everyday. I paid for what's done to my truck. I'm happy. Sure you all are proud of things yourself. Probably your cool computers cause it looks like that's what you've been glued too for a pointless forum that doesn't do anything but just go down a list til it gets to bottom and is deleted. I think after reading the pages and pages of this forum I've found out that there are adults that's are more childish then people my age needless to say I'm 18. Maybe you all should worry more about the real problems in this world. Like the government. You all are posting on and on but of the government stays shut down. We lose our jobs. Then where would you post your nonsense of complaining when you have no money to pay for internet. Somd isnt what it used to be. Down home people are hard to find nowadays. Instead you find the new stuck crowd in somd today.




Wow why didn't someone think of calling people on the internet nerds and childish before, that can only make them act more mature.....


----------



## CrashTest

I was in Walmart and heard folks talking about the Diesel Douchebag thread.  The DD's are famous.  I'm gonna get a Hollyrock banner for my little putt-putt car, strap on a tiny wiener, and blow cigarette smoke on people as I drive by.


----------



## ZARA

CrashTest said:


> I was in Walmart and heard folks talking about the Diesel Douchebag thread.  The DD's are famous.  I'm gonna get a Hollyrock banner for my little putt-putt car, strap on a tiny wiener, and blow cigarette smoke on people as I drive by.



ROFLMAO


----------



## ICit

CrashTest said:


> I was in Walmart and heard folks talking about the Diesel Douchebag thread.  The DD's are famous.  I'm gonna get a Hollyrock banner for my little putt-putt car, strap on a tiny wiener, and blow cigarette smoke on people as I drive by.



.....


----------



## Bann

04llydmaxx said:


> All of you internet nerds really think all this talk online is gonna matter to anyone? No. I assure you you'll see smoke tomorrow. Grow up an get over it. Everyone drives like "douchebags". Doesn't matter if they're in a diesel truck or a Prius. Your concerns are taken lightly but I still sleep the same at night knowing you think of us as a hollyrock douchebag or not. I work everyday. I paid for what's done to my truck. I'm happy. Sure you all are proud of things yourself. Probably your cool computers cause it looks like that's what you've been glued too for a pointless forum that doesn't do anything but just go down a list til it gets to bottom and is deleted. *I think after reading the pages and pages of this forum I've found out that there are adults that's are more childish then people my age needless to say I'm 18.* Maybe you all should worry more about the real problems in this world. Like the government. You all are posting on and on but of the government stays shut down. We lose our jobs. Then where would you post your nonsense of complaining when you have no money to pay for internet. Somd isnt what it used to be. Down home people are hard to find nowadays. Instead you find the new stuck crowd in somd today.






It speaks volumes that the only "like" you have on this post (at the time of my posting) is Kookoo.


----------



## ICit

this must be the Red Robin thread


----------



## czygvtwkr

I may have missed it but does anyone other than me think putting a giant decal on your rear window (of anything) is pretty lame to begin with?


----------



## ZARA

czygvtwkr said:


> I may have missed it but does anyone other than me think putting a giant decal on your rear window (of anything) is pretty lame to begin with?



Oh I don't know...I am seriously thinking about making 2 decals...one for front that reads, *THE SPEED LIMIT ON ST. ANDREWS IS NOT 35. IT'S 50. GET THE LEAD OUT OF YOUR ASS!* and another for the back that reads, *The closer you get, the slower I drive* 

Between the two...I might actually be lucky enough to hit a comfortable 50-55 mph on my way to Solomons.


----------



## migtig

I love these "well I'm a brand new forum member only posting in here and you all are nerds".

Okay.  But obviously you are a diesel douche.  :shrug:  My opinion, you wouldn't be in here on this forum with your shiny new forum name if this didn't apply to you, because obviously you weren't in here before.  These forums average several "bad driver" call outs a week.    And you douchebags come in here and re-enforce with the written word why everybody thinks you are "diesel douches".  

So let me tell you the true summary, you are a douchebag if you drive like a douche on the main roads.  Including you Crazy Squid.   
It's that freaking simple.

Want to pop your tires, send up smoke and race and weave in and out of traffic like you are in some video game?  Go to the track.   Keep it off the roads.  

If you have a descriptive truck or car or even motorcycle (since they haven't been included yet), and you drive like a douche were everybody can see you, expect to be called a douche.  

Simple.


----------



## ICit

migtig said:


> I love these "well I'm a brand new forum member only posting in here and you all are nerds".
> 
> Okay.  But obviously you are a diesel douche.  :shrug:  My opinion, you wouldn't be in here on this forum with your shiny new forum name if this didn't apply to you, because obviously you weren't in here before.  These forums average several "bad driver" call outs a week.    And you douchebags come in here and re-enforce with the written word why everybody thinks you are "diesel douches".
> 
> So let me tell you the true summary, you are a douchebag if you drive like a douche on the main roads.  Including you Crazy Squid.
> It's that freaking simple.
> 
> Want to pop your tires, send up smoke and race and weave in and out of traffic like you are in some video game?  Go to the track.   Keep it off the roads.
> 
> If you have a descriptive truck or car or even motorcycle (since they haven't been included yet), and you drive like a douche were everybody can see you, expect to be called a douche.
> 
> Simple.


----------



## itsbob

04llydmaxx said:


> I agree it is easy. But considering I am 18 its okay for me to live with my parents. Probably unlike you. Your probably  grown ass man still living with your parents. I can say if I wanted to move out I could balance all my bills myself if i had too because I do work my ass of for the things I want in life. So save the mommy and daddy's money and bull#### rent comments.



So why get your panties in a wad over a true statement?  When has truth become bull####?

You are a sensitive little princess aren't you?


----------



## 03dmaxhrc

How do any of y'all know what the business owner has or has not told his customers. You all have made it very obvious that you have never been to HollyRock Customs or talked to any of us who drive trucks with the sticker in the back. You are making assumptions as to what has and has not been said. Get your facts straight before you bash the business, owner, and customers. Oh and with the whole black smoke thing. If you've ever been behind a big rig and they hit the accelerator, guess what, black smoke. It happens with a diesel pick-up with a tune, HollyRock or otherwise.


----------



## ICit

03dmaxhrc said:


> How do any of y'all know what the business owner has or has not told his customers. You all have made it very obvious that you have never been to HollyRock Customs or talked to any of us who drive trucks with the sticker in the back. You are making assumptions as to what has and has not been said. Get your facts straight before you bash the business, owner, and customers. Oh and with the whole black smoke thing. If you've ever been behind a big rig and they hit the accelerator, guess what, black smoke. It happens with a diesel pick-up with a tune, HollyRock or otherwise.



....

I think we do know this and understand this about diesels....

   ALL of my work trucks are diesels.. and yes they to put off black smoke when you accelerate... 

BUT THE DIFFERENCE IS... when they squeal tires, go sideways and run into the other lane of traffic,  When they are just driving down the road in traffic and are pissed that others wont just MOVE OUT of their way and they get the case of the a$$ and SMACK the gas so all the black smoke can show how upset they are (yet they are still in the same spot in traffic as they were before)


----------



## CrashTest

ICit said:


> ....
> 
> I think we do know this and understand this about diesels....
> 
> ALL of my work trucks are diesels.. and yes they to put off black smoke when you accelerate...
> 
> BUT THE DIFFERENCE IS... when they squeal tires, go sideways and run into the other lane of traffic,  When they are just driving down the road in traffic and are pissed that others wont just MOVE OUT of their way and they get the case of the a$$ and SMACK the gas so all the black smoke can show how upset they are (yet they are still in the same spot in traffic as they were before)



You forgot to mention that guys with big rigs avoid stomping the gas because it allows them to make more money.  Kids who live with their parents can't relate.


----------



## ICit

CrashTest said:


> You forgot to mention that guys with big rigs avoid stomping the gas because it allows them to make more money.  Kids who live with their parents can't relate.



even if the big rigs.... or work trucks stomp on the gas... those trucks never squeal tires, get sideways....  OH AND MANY of the work trucks have company names on them and they know that if they get called in there will be a price to pay!!!


----------



## warneckutz

mamatutu said:


> Thank you.  This thread was a joke from the beginning.  I am more accustomed to your opinion and thought when you post.  I have always thought you were a smart person.



Awesome story... thanks.




Hank said:


> Good Lord, would you stfu?!?!



Amen.


----------



## dave1959

My god....this is out of control.  So here is how we will settle this......

everyone line-up...unzip and whip it out....someone grab a ruler...


----------



## ZARA

03dmaxhrc said:


> How do any of y'all know what the business owner has or has not told his customers. You all have made it very obvious that you have never been to HollyRock Customs or talked to any of us who drive trucks with the sticker in the back. You are making assumptions as to what has and has not been said. Get your *facts straight before you bash the business, owner, *and customers. Oh and with the whole black smoke thing.* If you've ever been behind a big rig and they hit the accelerator, guess what, black smoke.* It happens with a diesel pick-up with a tune, HollyRock or otherwise.



1. The business owner was not being bashed in the original post. The asshats were.

2. I will explain in small words so all of the young kids can understand why driving like a complete idiot is DANGEROUS.

When someone peels out thinking it is cool showing off their trucks power, they are not thinking past their immediate satisfaction of the possible serious side effects and possible physical harm they may be causing others. This is because most of the people that are doing these things are children and have not learned to think ahead for possible consequences.

Did you know that if the person next to you has asthma, the black smoke (which is TOXIC) being create in mass amounts because of the peel out can cause them to go into respiratory failure? 
Did you also know that this can cause them to die depending on how bad their asthma is?

Along these same lines, their are other breathing issues like Chronic obstructive pulmonary disease (COPD) which is one of the most common lung diseases. It makes it difficult to breathe. There are two main forms of COPD: Chronic bronchitis, which involves a long-term cough with mucus; Emphysema, which involves destruction of the lungs over time. 
I know two people who suffer from this. One of the two is on oxygen 24/7.

Can you imagine the harm the peel outs cause these people who are unable to breathe normally?

Now let us take this line of thought a step further...so you may understand possible consequences and devastating repercussions. 

Some one peels out, one of the above type people are next to the person that peeled out and goes into respiratory arrest, which means they are unable to get oxygen into their bodies because their lungs are failing. This person is now rushed to the ER. Someone near by witnessed the whole thing and whips out that handy little camera phone, click, has the person's plates that caused the other to be rushed to the ER. 

The person rushed to the ER dies. The witness turns the picture over to the cops. The person that peeled out is now being fined for a traffic infraction. The person that died has grieving family that now knows who to sue for wrongful death that could have been avoided if the person that had peeled out and caused the respiratory arrest had just obeyed the traffic laws to begin with.

Now...the person that peeled out has traffic fines and a civil suit being levied against them along with the guilt of knowing they were the direct cause of someone dying. 
Good bye pretty truck. Hello depression.

Of course this is a worse case scenario, a runner up would be being stuck with all the medical bills..both scenarios are tangible and possible.

So all of you little kids that think it is cool to drive like idiots...now you can not say no one ever told you of the possible consequences you may suffer for being stupid and immature.


----------



## sockgirl77

dave1959 said:


> My god....this is out of control.  So here is how we will settle this......
> 
> everyone line-up...unzip and whip it out....someone grab a ruler...



I have a few.


----------



## Gilligan

czygvtwkr said:


> I may have missed it but does anyone other than me think putting a giant decal on your rear window (of anything) is pretty lame to begin with?



Inorite? Chrome silhouettes of nekkid wimmin on the mud flaps is all the decoration any true and self-respecting truck owner needs.


----------



## 03dmaxhrc

You don't have to explain to me how driving dumb is dangerous and all the asthma stuff. I've been in the fire/rescue service long enough to know that. My point was how does anyone besides the people who go to HollyRock know what the owner has or hasn't done.


----------



## migtig

03dmaxhrc said:


> You don't have to explain to me how driving dumb is dangerous and all the asthma stuff. I've been in the fire/rescue service long enough to know that. My point was how does anyone besides the people who go to HollyRock know what the owner has or hasn't done.



Do I give a shiyt about the owner?  No.

This thread was never about the owner of some damn business, until the owner and a bunch of his buddy diesel douches showed up.  Then they all started   

This thread was about the crappy driving seen by so many and posted about by many and amazingly the majority of this crappy dickwad, tiny penis, ####### diesel douches who are disrespectful on the main roads all seem to be driving *gasp* diesel trucks with an identifing giant "Hollyrock" sticker on it.  

Don't want to be called a douche?  Stop driving like one.


----------



## ZARA

03dmaxhrc said:


> *You don't have to explain to me how driving dumb is dangerous and all the asthma stuff. I've been in the fire/rescue service long enough to know that. My point was how does anyone besides the people who go to HollyRock know what the owner has or hasn't done.*



Sweetheart, I'm not attacking you, but if you all ready know the severe harm the smoke causes from peel outs, which is what the original post is about, why would you say:



03dmaxhrc said:


> Oh and with the whole black smoke thing. If you've ever been behind a big rig and they hit the accelerator, guess what, black smoke. It happens with a diesel pick-up with a tune, HollyRock or otherwise.



You should have been defending the original post based on your "long fire/rescue service" from the start. 


The original Post was not bashing the Owner, I have not bashed the owner, and frankly I don't give a flying chit what the owner has or has not done because I don't feel it's the owners responsibility one way or another.

To me expecting the owner to mitigate to his/her customers proper and respectful driving is about as smart as gun stores to force their customers to not shoot any one. Yes, we would like for the gun buyers to not shoot anyone illegally...but let's face it...guns go pow when someone pulls the trigger. I would not hold a gun store at fault because it's customer killed the wrong person, just like I do not hold The Holly Rock Owner responsible for the idiots driving like idiots.


----------



## ICit

migtig said:


> Do I give a shiyt about the owner?  No.
> 
> This thread was never about the owner of some damn business, until the owner and a bunch of his buddy diesel douches showed up.  Then they all started
> 
> This thread was about the crappy driving seen by so many and posted about by many and amazingly the majority of this crappy dickwad, tiny penis, ####### diesel douches who are disrespectful on the main roads all seem to be driving *gasp* diesel trucks with an identifing giant "Hollyrock" sticker on it.
> 
> Don't want to be called a douche?  Stop driving like one.





its kinda like when others beyotch about how the police drive....   

its a reflection of the Sheriffs Dept and MSP....  


what about the fools that deliver parts for Napa...or other places...  dont think they target Napa...  they are talking about the way the person drives.


sure dont see the Police jumping on here an starting


----------



## FED_UP

sockgirl77 said:


> I have a few.



Do you have anything longer?


----------



## ICit

FED_UP said:


> Do you have anything longer?





she wont need anything longer


----------



## SG_Player1974

itsbob said:


> So why get your panties in a wad over a true statement?  When has truth become bull####?
> 
> You are a sensitive little princess aren't you?



Hey bob.... can you please pick a side OR are you just in it for the drama?

It looks like you are going around and telling the people who are AGAINST this type of behavior to STFU

Here, it looks like you are against the people that are FOR this behavior.

Which one is it bob? How about you pick a side and stick with it! Otherwise....

STFU!!!!!


----------



## sockgirl77

FED_UP said:


> Do you have anything longer?



Yeah, that's right. You're black. Hang on. Let me go see if they offer an equestrian version.


----------



## laynpipe

SG_Player1974 said:


> Hey bob.... can you please pick a side OR are you just in it for the drama?
> 
> It looks like you are going around and telling the people who are AGAINST this type of behavior to STFU
> 
> Here, it looks like you are against the people that are FOR this behavior.
> 
> Which one is it bob? How about you pick a side and stick with it! Otherwise....
> 
> STFU!!!!!



Honestly, I wouldnt pay any attention to anything itsboob posts.  He's one of the resident idiots around here.


----------



## sockgirl77

laynpipe said:


> Honestly, I wouldnt pay any attention to anything itsboob posts.  He's one of the resident idiots around here.



That boob has more intelligence in his pinky than all of you jackasses have in all of your black-smoked brains...combined.


----------



## Gilligan

laynpipe said:


> Honestly, I wouldnt pay any attention to anything itsboob posts.  He's one of the resident idiots around here.



Irony....what it looks like ------^


----------



## GWguy

ZARA said:


> Oh I don't know...I am seriously thinking about making 2 decals...one for front that reads, *THE SPEED LIMIT ON ST. ANDREWS IS NOT 35. IT'S 50. GET THE LEAD OUT OF YOUR ASS!* and another for the back that reads, *The closer you get, the slower I drive*
> 
> Between the two...I might actually be lucky enough to hit a comfortable 50-55 mph on my way to Solomons.



That's funny.....  I wanted to get one that said, "The speed limit is 50, I'm doing 60.  GET OFF MY AZZ!!"


----------



## Beta

Damn, and I always thought HollyRockJT was driving all of those trucks cutting me off 

I didn't realize this was a common problem but I'm not surprised.

BTW -- some of the "diesel douchebags" that have come in here seem like trolls (especially the 18 yr old...that's gotta be a joke, right?) and/or forumites hiding their true identity.  I don't think they've suddenly decided to show up and start posting like douchebags with all of their brand new names.  Most of the true "Diesel Douchebags" probably wouldn't be able to figure it out how to register that quickly anyway.


----------



## sockgirl77

Beta said:


> Damn, and I always thought HollyRockJT was driving all of those trucks cutting me off
> 
> I didn't realize this was a common problem but I'm not surprised.
> 
> BTW -- some of the "diesel douchebags" that have come in here seem like trolls (especially the 18 yr old...that's gotta be a joke, right?) and/or forumites hiding their true identity.  I don't think they've suddenly decided to show up and start posting like douchebags with all of their brand new names.  Most of the true "Diesel Douchebags" probably wouldn't be able to figure it out how to register that quickly anyway.



Most of those diesel guys do not post on here. I'm pretty certain that they're just creating accounts because they heard that they have been bashed on here. It happened with the little riceburner guys awhile back.


----------



## Beta

sockgirl77 said:


> Most of those diesel guys do not post on here. I'm pretty certain that they're just creating accounts because they heard that they have been bashed on here. It happened with the little riceburner guys awhile back.



well, I know Crazy Squid is real but I don't know about the rest.  :shrug:

I find the riceburner stuff hilarious.  Where I'm from, most of the ricers were Asian because after all, ricers are called ricers because Asians eat rice.  I know, it's cruel, but they embrace it.  Anyway, since there aren't a lot of asians around here, it seems like the ricers are all white boys.  What's up with that?  Azn wannabeez?


----------



## techie

glhs837 said:


> . Plan to run cat5 and new rg6 throughout the house this winter.
> :



So you are  layer 1 guy, we need folks like you..dont have to be very bright, just drill holes and follow the cable tray like you are told.. make sure you put the connectors on right... 

You could try this new technology called WIRELESS.. Its amazing, the ####e just magically floats through the air from one device to another without wires!


----------



## sockgirl77

Beta said:


> well, I know Crazy Squid is real but I don't know about the rest.  :shrug:
> 
> I find the riceburner stuff hilarious.  Where I'm from, most of the ricers were Asian because after all, ricers are called ricers because Asians eat rice.  I know, it's cruel, but they embrace it.  Anyway, since there aren't a lot of asians around here, it seems like the ricers are all white boys.  What's up with that?  Azn wannabeez?



Chess got his start in that thread.


----------



## GW8345

laynpipe said:


> Honestly, I wouldnt pay any attention to anything itsboob posts.  He's one of the resident idiots around here.


Pot 

Kettle

Black


----------



## glhs837

I do this for myself, in my own house. Because I dont need people like you, I can figure this stuff out all on my own. Its not hard. After troubleshooting complex weapons systems for over 30 years, making a small network isnt hard, you're right. Could go wireless, and most of the house is served just fine for light surfing that way. But in a house like this, I am stuck with repeaters for the far crivers, and if I wanted to offer an optimum connection, say for gaming or streaming high def, then wired is the way to go. I use powerline networking for the son and the livingroom for me and Netflix and such. I can route and terminate Cat5e sufficient for my needs. So no, you dont need me, and no, I dont need you. Anymore than I neeeded the asshats from Metrocast who raked me over the coals for four hours just to prove a point. Even removed perfectly good connections and lied to my face about why. 

Simply because I told them they didnt need to perform the $70 service call, it all worked fine. IF you want that whole story, let me know, I wrote a version up when it happened.


----------



## HollyRockJT

Diesel Douchers, Neon douchers, or just plain douchers, this thread has a handful of them.  

Can someone cliff note pages 9 - whatever page this is in less than 5 sentences please...


----------



## HollyRockJT

Beta said:


> Damn, and I always thought HollyRockJT was driving all of those trucks cutting me off




I'm sorry to disappoint you bud 


I'll go cry over here now ---------->    I always let people down


----------



## ICit

HollyRockJT said:


> Diesel Douchers, Neon douchers, or just plain douchers, this thread has a handful of them.
> 
> Can someone cliff note pages 9 - whatever page this is in less than 5 sentences please...



THE DIESEL DOUCHERS DONT THINK THEY ARE DIESEL DOUCHERS...

and Socki will be giving free penis measurement...


----------



## sockgirl77

ICit said:


> THE DIESEL DOUCHERS DONT THINK THEY ARE DIESEL DOUCHERS...
> 
> and Socki will be giving free penis measurement...


----------



## ICit

HollyRockJT said:


> I'm sorry to disappoint you bud
> 
> 
> I'll go cry over here now ---------->    I always let people down



.... come to ICit....


----------



## nomoney

GW8345 said:


> Pot
> 
> Kettle
> 
> Black


----------



## sockgirl77

nomoney said:


>


----------



## ICit

nomoney said:


>



yep... kinda like that!!!!


----------



## HollyRockJT

ICit said:


> THE DIESEL DOUCHERS DONT THINK THEY ARE DIESEL DOUCHERS...
> 
> and Socki will be giving free penis measurement...



As long as socki is getting penis, all is right in the world


----------



## sockgirl77

HollyRockJT said:


> As long as socki is getting penis, all is right in the world



SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE...you get me!


----------



## ICit

HollyRockJT said:


> As long as socki is getting penis, all is right in the world


----------



## itsbob

SG_Player1974 said:


> Hey bob.... can you please pick a side OR are you just in it for the drama?
> 
> It looks like you are going around and telling the people who are AGAINST this type of behavior to STFU
> 
> Here, it looks like you are against the people that are FOR this behavior.
> 
> Which one is it bob? How about you pick a side and stick with it! Otherwise....
> 
> STFU!!!!!



You just aren't down with it like us cool kids man... 

If you were you would understand the 

#STFU...

Apparently not since you keep leaving out the "#"

#cookies

#Numnumnumnum.


----------



## migtig

itsbob said:


> You just aren't down with it like us cool kids man...
> 
> If you were you would understand the
> 
> #STFU...
> 
> Apparently not since you keep leaving out the "#"
> 
> #cookies
> 
> #Numnumnumnum.



#Cookies


----------



## KDENISE977

migtig said:


> #Cookies



I want #cookies  :


----------



## nomoney

itsbob said:


> You just aren't down with it like us cool kids man...
> 
> If you were you would understand the
> 
> #STFU...
> 
> Apparently not since you keep leaving out the "#"
> 
> #cookies
> 
> #Numnumnumnum.


 

#showmethecookie
#Ididitallforthecookie
#lolololololololololololololol


----------



## CrashTest

ICit said:


> and Socki will be giving free penis measurement...



That might cause significant shrinkage.


----------



## KDENISE977

nomoney said:


> #showmethecookie
> #Ididitallforthecookie
> #lolololololololololololololol



that was hysterical !!


----------



## smilin

Wow. Looks like Pigskin league kiddies grew up and have drivers licences ... 

Nothing wrong with turning a wrench, trouble starts on the road. There are lots of irritating clubs around here; it all depends on your outlook. The Mustang, Corvette, Honda, Diesel, Porsche, Mazda etc... all tick somebody off sooner or later.
The problem comes when you endanger somebody in such huge way. Kind of hard to miss one of these trucks - with or without the sticker - going sideways on 235.

Just remember:"There is only one thing worse than being talked about and that is NOT being talked about."

 I would have to say that everybody on here at least now knows your business and those who want to, will be lining up to tune their Diesel.


----------



## ICit

smilin said:


> Wow. Looks like Pigskin league kiddies grew up and have drivers licences ...
> 
> Nothing wrong with turning a wrench, trouble starts on the road. There are lots of irritating clubs around here; it all depends on your outlook. The Mustang, Corvette, Honda, Diesel, Porsche, *Mazda Miata* etc... all tick somebody off sooner or later.
> The problem comes when you endanger somebody in such huge way. Kind of hard to miss one of these trucks - with or without the sticker - going sideways on 235.
> 
> Just remember:"There is only one thing worse than being talked about and that is NOT being talked about."
> 
> I would have to say that everybody on here at least now knows you.



.... :fixed:


----------



## bcp

ICit said:


> .... :fixed:



Did you add the miata so the gay kids would feel included?

 you are certainly a caring person.


----------



## glhs837

Hmmmmmmm, dunno, thems some fairly innocuous vehicles on the "I annoy others". Other than pops with his jacket with the leather elbow patches and jauntily angled cap going exactly 47mph on his way to SMCM, then 25mph through the 30 section so he can admire the coeds, they pretty much dont tick off anyone....


----------



## ICit

bcp said:


> Did you add the miata so the gay* kids* would feel included?
> 
> you are certainly a caring person.



.... they usually are not kids that drive that kind of car....  

and I am a very caring person...


----------



## itsbob

nomoney said:


> #showmethecookie
> #Ididitallforthecookie
> #lolololololololololololololol



The cool kids are in the KNOW!!


----------



## Hank

bcp said:


> Did you add the miata so the gay kids would feel included?
> 
> you are certainly a caring person.



Aps


----------



## bcp

Hank said:


> Aps



I dont know, I dont have a smart phone so Im not up on the aps,,, But Im sure they have to have some sort of ap that would help identify the gay cars.

 Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## ICit

Hank said:


> Aps



  there are others


----------



## czygvtwkr

People that communicate using hashtags are douche bags


----------



## sockgirl77

CrashTest said:


> That might cause significant shrinkage.


----------



## smilin

glhs837 said:


> Hmmmmmmm, dunno, thems some fairly innocuous vehicles on the "I annoy others". Other than pops with his jacket with the leather elbow patches and jauntily angled cap going exactly 47mph on his way to SMCM, then 25mph through the 30 section so he can admire the coeds, they pretty much dont tick off anyone....



My point exactly. It's hard get pissed off at a Miata - unless they try really, really hard. Usually because they are SO cute and tiny - Yet it happens. However when a 6000 pound DURAMAX smoking machine is rolling along like an idiot, you have to take it seriously. Civil liability is something that is not taught in too many High Schools, maybe the tuner and shop who put these things together should look it up.


I left out MOPAR! How did I leave those out!


----------



## itsbob

czygvtwkr said:


> People that communicate using hashtags are douche bags



You forgot the "#"


#douchebags.


----------



## Lhill

I don't understand how anyone can get smoked out in there little car when the pipe comes out of the back of the bed of the truck and the smoke comes out OVER the top of the truck.


----------



## BadGirl

czygvtwkr said:


> People that communicate using hashtags are douche bags



#youaresoright


----------



## SG_Player1974

itsbob said:


> You just aren't down with it like us cool kids man...
> 
> If you were you would understand the
> 
> #STFU...
> 
> Apparently not since you keep leaving out the "#"
> 
> #cookies
> 
> #Numnumnumnum.



This one is for you Bob...

"#Hashtag" with Jimmy Fallon & Justin Timberlake - YouTube


----------



## ylexot

Lhill said:


> I don't understand how anyone can get smoked out in there little car when the pipe comes out of the back of the bed of the truck and the smoke comes out OVER the top of the truck.



1) Smoking tires are on the ground.
2) Aerodynamics.  Airflow over the cab is then pulled downward toward the ground.


----------



## sockgirl77

smilin said:


> My point exactly. It's hard get pissed off at a Miata - unless they try really, really hard. Usually because they are SO cute and tiny - Yet it happens.


----------



## sockgirl77

Lhill said:


> I don't understand how anyone can get smoked out in there little car when the pipe comes out of the back of the bed of the truck and the smoke comes out OVER the top of the truck.



****Their*


----------



## ICit

sockgirl77 said:


>


----------



## glhs837

smilin said:


> My point exactly. It's hard get pissed off at a Miata - unless they try really, really hard. Usually because they are SO cute and tiny - Yet it happens. However when a 6000 pound DURAMAX smoking machine is rolling along like an idiot, you have to take it seriously. Civil liability is something that is not taught in too many High Schools, maybe the tuner and shop who put these things together should look it up.
> 
> 
> I left out MOPAR! How did I leave those out!





Dunno, wife has been driving the Charger since I have been laid up, and says she is amazed at the amount of vehicular penis waving that gets directed at her, seems anything with wheels is making noises at her, revving engines, spinning tires, matching speeds and making "lets go" hand gestures 



Lhill said:


> I don't understand how anyone can get smoked out in there little car when the pipe comes out of the back of the bed of the truck and the smoke comes out OVER the top of the truck.




We'll get to the tall stacks in a minute, but many dont, and you get this sort of thing. Empty road, fine, but I see it on 235 quite often. 

HUGE BURNOUT!!! Duramax Turbo Diesel! - YouTube

Ah, here we go, chceck around 30-35 seconds in, cant imagine why folks wouldn't want to breathe that crap. Sure looks street level to me. Seems a lot of you see the cooll smoke shows at a dead rest, and see the smoke do straight up. There's this thing called aerodynamics, does funny things to smoke...

F250 6.0l powerstroke 7" stack black - YouTube


----------



## smilin

500 posts, pushing 27,000 views....yup 

_any advertising is good advertising_


----------



## itsbob

ylexot said:


> 1) Smoking tires are on the ground.
> 2) Aerodynamics.  Airflow over the cab is then pulled downward toward the ground.



I was just going to say.. 

Watch air tunnel and aerodynamic testing of any pick up truck.. EVERYTHING gets pulled down close to the ground.. 


Pulls across the top of the cab, into the bed, where a venturi is formed, then releases over the top of the tailgate and pulled towards the ground.. 

Anybody that's ever ridden in the back of the pick up truck would understand, as you sitting back to the cab facing to the rear, and the wind and dirt are hitting you square in the face..


----------



## Hank

Lhill said:


> I don't understand how anyone can get smoked out in there little car when the pipe comes out of the back of the bed of the truck and the smoke comes out OVER the top of the truck.



Has anyone mentioned the damn pipes just look plain retarded?


----------



## nomoney

SG_Player1974 said:


> This one is for you Bob...
> 
> "#Hashtag" with Jimmy Fallon & Justin Timberlake - YouTube


 

#beepbeepslowbus


----------



## glhs837

itsbob said:


> I was just going to say..
> 
> Watch air tunnel and aerodynamic testing of any pick up truck.. EVERYTHING gets pulled down close to the ground..
> 
> 
> Pulls across the top of the cab, into the bed, where a venturi is formed, then releases over the top of the tailgate and pulled towards the ground..
> 
> *Anybody that's ever ridden in the back of the pick up truck would understand, as you sitting back to the cab facing to the rear, and the wind and dirt are hitting you square in the face.*.




Where did you get the budget for a translator?


----------



## smilin

Lhill said:


> I don't understand how anyone can get smoked out in there little car when the pipe comes out of the back of the bed of the truck and the smoke comes out OVER the top of the truck.



TX2K13 - 1100hp Truck smokes Supercharged Viper - YouTube


----------



## SolomonsWisdom

smilin said:


> 500 posts, pushing 27,000 views....yup
> 
> _any advertising is good advertising_



Wondering if there are enough bays in the garage to handle the demand...

Best thing that ever happened to Hollyrock...smh


----------



## CrashTest

SolomonsWisdom said:


> Wondering if there are enough bays in the garage to handle the demand...
> 
> Best thing that ever happened to Hollyrock...smh



After seeing the thread, who would want to become a Diesel Douche is you're not one already?


----------



## Hank

I am printing Diesel Douche decals if anyone wants one.


----------



## KDENISE977

Hank said:


> I am printing Diesel Douche decals if anyone wants one.



I want one... but I have a 4runner    but it's a V8, does that make me douchey??


----------



## migtig

Hank said:


> I am printing Diesel Douche decals if anyone wants one.



  I think that's my new bad word phrase.


----------



## lucky_bee

Have we figured out which one a y'all has the smallest/biggest penis yet? 
Or do we have to wait until a page 18 for pictures of your trucks to be posted


----------



## meatfist

Google/youtube 'rollin smoke diesel' or 'rollin coal'. 

Dodge Cummins Rollin Smoke - YouTube

I can see SMIBs doing this in some grocery store parking lot Friday nights.
rollin coal diesel smoke in face part 1 - YouTube


----------



## glhs837

Hank said:


> I am printing Diesel Douche decals if anyone wants one.



Can we get some "Gas Ass" ones made up, or would that not work?


----------



## pelers

Hank said:


> I am printing Diesel Douche decals if anyone wants one.





KDENISE977 said:


> I want one... but I have a 4runner    but it's a V8, does that make me douchey??



I'll join you and put one on my Matrix.  We'll be douchey together.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

What I REALLY want is an F-250 diesel, however, that's not very practical so I'll just continue to drive my 6-cylinder sedan.  :kickingrocks:


----------



## SG_Player1974

lucky_bee said:


> Have we figured out which one a y'all has the smallest/biggest penis yet?
> Or do we have to wait until a page 18 for pictures of your trucks to be posted



Dunka... Dunka


----------



## itsbob

lucky_bee said:


> Have we figured out which one a y'all has the smallest/biggest penis yet?
> Or do we have to wait until a page 18 for pictures of your trucks to be posted



Bg is married to the biggest dick on the forums.. 


So I've been told...


----------



## Hank

itsbob said:


> Bg is married to the biggest dick on the forums..
> 
> So I've been told...



True story!


----------



## bcp

itsbob said:


> Bg is married to the biggest dick on the forums..
> 
> 
> So I've been told...



Ive heard that.
Ive never met him, but I have met this guy she has shown up to dinner or parties with.. he seems pretty cool


----------



## Beta

bcp said:


> Ive heard that.
> Ive never met him, but I have met this guy she has shown up to dinner or parties with.. he seems pretty cool



really?  she must have brought someone different every time I see her.  That dude seems lame-o.




Hey Hank, you should have people put those Diesel Doucher stickers on every truck that has a HollyRock tag and drives like a douche.


----------



## laynpipe

Oh its true......  Itsboob is a total d!ck wad.


----------



## BadGirl

laynpipe said:


> Oh its true......  Itsboob is a total d!ck wad.


Why do you say that?  What is your beef with him?


----------



## glhs837

itsbob said:


> Bg is married to the biggest dick on the forums..
> 
> 
> So I've been told...






(pulls bob aside, "Before you go too far with that, understand that there is a difference between _being_ the biggest and _having_ the biggest


----------



## laynpipe

BadGirl said:


> Why do you say that?  What is your beef with him?



In one of my many conversations on here, he acted like a total prick, and I never forget.  As far as I'm concerned, itsboob and Baja can both jump off a cliff.


----------



## KDENISE977

laynpipe said:


> In one of my many conversations on here, he acted like a total prick, and I never forget.  As far as I'm concerned, itsboob and Baja can both jump off a cliff.



  you're wrong for that


----------



## itsbob

laynpipe said:


> In one of my many conversations on here, he acted like a total prick, and I never forget.  As far as I'm concerned, itsboob and Baja can both jump off a cliff.



I hurt your virtual feelings once upon a time?

Did I ever say I was sorry??

Give you a hug?


----------



## ICit

itsbob said:


> I hurt your virtual feelings once upon a time?
> 
> Did I ever say I was sorry??
> 
> Give you a hug?



....  i want a hug


----------



## itsbob

ICit said:


> ....  i want a hug



You had your chance..


----------



## ICit

itsbob said:


> You had your chance..


----------



## BadGirl

laynpipe said:


> In one of my many conversations on here, he acted like a total prick, and I never forget.  As far as I'm concerned, itsboob and Baja can both jump off a cliff.



So, you are harboring a grudge for someone who happened to have an opposing opinion from you all this time?

You realize how stupid this sounds, right?


----------



## nomoney

laynpipe said:


> In one of my many conversations on here, he acted like a total prick, and I never forget.  As far as I'm concerned, itsboob and Baja can both jump off a cliff.



Oh so you got your Feelings hurt on the Internet?   You should fill out the hurt feelings report. Just message vrai and she'll hook you up with the form.


----------



## itsbob

ICit said:


>



You should have sat on the grill...

and not across the grill!!


----------



## BOP

Giddyup409 said:


> I'm new to all this and it seems that I couldn't have joined at a better time... I read all the post....and understand both sides...from the hot mcdonalds coffee to the dodge neon..etc...however...the OP did start this whole thing with just the title whether he knows it or not. When you start a thread that is called "Hollyrock Diesel Douchebags"....what do you honestly think will come of it??
> 
> I can sum most of this thread up....
> 
> 
> 1) *penis's*.
> 2) *penis's*.
> 3) *penis*
> 
> That's just my opinion after cramming 39 pages in my head in a hour...




Did you know that the plural of penis is not "penis's?"  The latin plural is penes, but commonly accepted english is penises.  Your version of it is the singular possessive.

So, after all this thought about penises, is there something you're trying to tell us?  Come on out; we won't judge.

Much.


----------



## MMM_donuts

laynpipe said:


> In one of my many conversations on here, he acted like a total prick, and I never forget.  As far as I'm concerned, itsboob and Baja can both jump off a cliff.



Lol. Does Baja get everyone when they're newbies?! He's a little rough sometimes but he makes a lot of good points.


----------



## BOP

HollyRockJT said:


> Diesel Douchers, Neon douchers, or just plain douchers, this thread has a handful of them.
> 
> Can someone cliff note pages 9 - whatever page this is in less than 5 sentences please...



Giddyup409 seems fixated on penises.

That's all I remember.


----------



## BOP

bcp said:


> I dont know, I dont have a smart phone so Im not up on the aps,,, But Im sure they have to have some sort of ap that would help identify the gay cars.
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with that.



The Ultimate Gay and Lesbian Cars of All Time | Car Talk


----------



## kom526

I can't believe I chose to read this over Tom Clancy's "Threat Vector". Now my brain is sad.


----------



## BOP

BadGirl said:


> Why do you say that?  What is your beef with him?



Bob turned him down.


----------



## BOP

laynpipe said:


> In one of my many conversations on here, he acted made fun of my little prick, and they laughed at me when I clenched my fists and stamped my little feeties, and I never forget.  As far as I'm concerned, itsboob and Baja can both jump off a cliff.


----------



## czygvtwkr

Just was at Walmart and noticed a minivan with a Hollyrock bumper sticker on it, people in the parking lot thought I had mental problems cause i busted out laughing.


----------



## kom526

czygvtwkr said:


> Just was at Walmart and noticed a minivan with a Hollyrock bumper sticker on it, *people in the parking lot thought I had mental problems cause i busted out laughing*.



Betcha they gave you wide berth after that.


----------



## bcp

czygvtwkr said:


> Just was at Walmart and noticed a minivan with a Hollyrock bumper sticker on it, people in the parking lot thought I had mental problems cause i busted out laughing.



They didn't think you had a mental problem because you were laughing, it was because you were in the Wal-Mart parking lot.


----------



## ZARA

laynpipe said:


> In one of my many conversations on here, he acted like a total prick, and I never forget.  As far as I'm concerned, itsboob and Baja can both jump off a cliff.



Word of advice from and old lady. Each day is a new beginning. Treat it as  such. Dontt forget past wrongs but dont hold grudges either. People can change on a dime..those that aare #######s one day just might be the ones to help pick you upand dust you off later.


----------



## mamatutu

ZARA said:


> Word of advice from and old lady. Each day is a new beginning. Treat it as  such. Dontt forget past wrongs but dont hold grudges either. People can change on a dime..those that aare #######s one day just might be the ones to help pick you upand dust you off later.



 ...and vice versa.  Good advice for this forum, afterall, it is a micro community; which then spills out into the real community which is southern Maryland, and beyond.  It is easy to lose our cool, but it certainly should not dictate how we act in the future.  I was guilty of this very thing that you speak of just a couple days ago on another thread.  I reacted out of anger of a past wrong, and it led to hurt, again. We need to think before we react, and learn from it. Oh, and, if you are old, then, I am ancient!


----------



## itsbob

ZARA said:


> Word of advice from and old lady. Each day is a new beginning. Treat it as  such. Dontt forget past wrongs but dont hold grudges either. People can change on a dime..those that aare #######s one day just might be the ones to help pick you upand dust you off later.


You want to come pet my chicken?


----------



## kom526

itsbob said:


> You want to come pet my chicken?



It's still alive? I thought you choked it.


----------



## crazy-squid

Can't wait to finish my next project and race with the hollyrock guys hoping that migtig is out with her windows down sucking on something besides smoke. She should be happy that she's sucking on something besides smoke. Just saying lol the hollyrock guys are good to go in my opinion and hope to raise hell with them on 235 again so we can drive like douchebags according to this fat #### :/


----------



## mamatutu

crazy-squid said:


> Can't wait to finish my next project and race with the hollyrock guys hoping that migtig is out with her windows down sucking on something besides smoke. She should be happy that she's sucking on something besides smoke. Just saying lol the hollyrock guys are good to go in my opinion and hope to raise hell with them on 235 again so we can drive like douchebags according to this fat #### :/



Well, I was trying to be supportive of a small business on this forum, but what you just posted doesn't help their/your cause, unless, you forgot the sarcasm smilie.  Sorry, but migtig is someone I admire on this forum because she knows her shiat about a lot of subjects.  Why would you post this?  From what I understand you are one of the older posters here that have commented on this thread.  I guess Zara's advice was lost on you.  But, hey, no one knows better than I, that this forum is open to any opinions that a member wants to post.


----------



## crazy-squid

mamatutu said:


> Well, I was trying to be supportive of a small business on this forum, but what you just posted doesn't help their/your cause, unless, you forgot the sarcasm smilie.  Sorry, but migtig is someone I admire on this forum because she knows her shiat about a lot of subjects.  Why would you post this?  From what I understand you are one of the older posters here that have commented on this thread.  I guess Zara's advice was lost on you.  But, hey, no one knows better than I, that this forum is open to any opinions that a member wants to post.


sorry, I'm just not a big fan of someone that wants to bash me when they know absolutely nothing about me except to say that I drive like a douchebag even though I've had a clean driving record for decades :/ just wondering how someone can talk trash without know a person at all what so ever and bash them behind a computer screen

I haven't read all the posts. Just the ones my friends tell me I'm being called out. If Zara said good things about me, then she knows the real me and not the trash that migtig is saying.


----------



## mamatutu

crazy-squid said:


> sorry, I'm just not a big fan of someone that wants to bash me when they know absolutely nothing about me except to say that I drive like a douchebag even though I've had a clean driving record for decades :/ just wondering how someone can talk trash without know a person at all what so ever and bash them behind a computer screen
> 
> I haven't read all the posts. Just the ones my friends tell me I'm being called out. If Zara said good things about me, then she knows the real me and not the trash that migtig is saying.



Well, you kind of lost in it in the translation, but one thing you do get for sure is:  This forum is good for bashing someone that they don't know if you don't agree with them.  One thing I have learned as an American, which was reinforced on this forum is stand up for what you believe in, and never back down.  Case in point.  I just misjudged you, my fault.  I have been here for two years, and, yes, I have my opinions, and who I believe is worthy of following, and others that I do not waste my time on.  Just to summarize, migtig, is not your enemy.  She is about as balanced as you will get, here.  The one factor I never talked about in my few previous posts was the danger factor.  Members are right here to be concerned about the crazy spinning out thing which could cause a vehicle to go out of control.  Maybe this is more prevalent in other counties, but I have not experienced this in Calvert; I can't even remember seeing a Hollyrock back window banner.(My world is between Lusby and Prince Frederick)  Yes, there are loud cars, people that floor it, and buttholes on 4, but I don't see the black smoke, crazy stuff, or any of these big trucks causing havoc; yet, again, just my opinion. Take care.


----------



## Hank

mamatutu said:


> Well, you kind of lost in it in the translation, but one thing you do get for sure is:  This forum is good for bashing someone that they don't know if you don't agree with them.  One thing I have learned as an American, which was reinforced on this forum is stand up for what you believe in, and never back down.  Case in point.  I just misjudged you, my fault.  I have been here for two years, and, yes, I have my opinions, and who I believe is worthy of following, and others that I do not waste my time on.  Just to summarize, migtig, is not your enemy.  She is about as balanced as you will get, here.  The one factor I never talked about in my few previous posts was the danger factor.  Members are right here to be concerned about the crazy spinning out thing which could cause a vehicle to go out of control.  Maybe this is more prevalent in other counties, but I have not experienced this in Calvert; I can't even remember seeing a Hollyrock back window banner.(My world is between Lusby and Prince Frederick)  Yes, there are loud cars, people that floor it, and buttholes on 4, but I don't see the black smoke, crazy stuff, or any of these big trucks causing havoc; yet, again, just my opinion. Take care.



10


----------



## mamatutu

Hank said:


> 10



STFU!  There, I said it.  No one uses the word 'I' except for me. My rank as a lady was just downgraded, but it was worth it!  Go suck on Bann's 'thank you hank' thread until you are satiated, and then go to sleep.  Poor baby!


----------



## ZARA

crazy-squid said:


> sorry, I'm just not a big fan of someone that wants to bash me when they know absolutely nothing about me except to say that I drive like a douchebag even though I've had a clean driving record for decades :/ just wondering how someone can talk trash without know a person at all what so ever and bash them behind a computer screen
> 
> I haven't read all the posts. Just the ones my friends tell me I'm being called out. If Zara said good things about me, then she knows the real me and not the trash that migtig is saying.



Just because someone shares a negative opinion about people acting like idiots and doing burnouts does not make either person bad. Mig is actually a very sweet woman, with  moments.

Regardless of the words used, you should not take it as a personal attack, but an attack based on certain actions. The person you and the rest of the showoffs are is not being attacked. The actions are being attacked. It is 2 different things. 

I can understand becoming defensive because no one really saw the harm in the actions, but there is harm. Now the harm has been brought to light and we can only hope the the people showing off will think twice about doing burn outs. 

I know it is easy to be very nasty to people online, anonymity and all that, but if you can, try to think of both sides of it and then try to think everything through before replying in a knee jerk fashion.

Go back and read my last few posts and you will come to understand the real reason why many are so upset over all the smoke.

You are correct, we do not know you personally. We do not know what kind of person you are. But if you are as good a person as you claim to be, 
1. You will think of how your actions may affect that child that has asthma.
2. You will carry yourself with respect and not elude to someone "sucking something other than smoke." Which is extremely rude and disrespectful.
3. If you want respect, always be respectful in actions and in words.
4. You will recognize a personal attack from a general attack over displeasing actions.

And just for the record...this thread is nothing compared to the crap I have seen thrown here. Of course, I did skip the mini-novelas. Wall of txt death blows...lol

Any how I do hope you guys (whoever it is) do stop with the peel outs. If my best friend's 2 kids were with me and someone did a burn out/peel out, I would go ape chit on a MF'er. One has severe asthma. The kind that kills. They have it so bad that running can send them into a dangerous attack. And a burn out...that really could kill them.


----------



## ZARA

itsbob said:


> You want to come pet my chicken?



Sure! And the duckies too? When I was a little girl and lived on the ranch, we let the chickens hatch their eggs. One of the baby chicks hatched crippled, it's foot was curled to the side like my GranPa's and it couldn't get around at all at first. They were going to put it down but I begged them to let me care for it. They did and I fed it by hand, cared for it etc until it was strong enough to get around on its own. I named it Crip. Not exactly original, but I was 8...lol


----------



## warneckutz

mamatutu said:


> STFU!  There, I said it.  No one uses the word 'I' except for me. My rank as a lady was just downgraded, but it was worth it!  Go suck on Bann's 'thank you hank' thread until you are satiated, and then go to sleep.  Poor baby!



Your rank wasn't THAT high to begin with.


----------



## CrashTest

crazy-squid said:


> just wondering how someone can talk trash without know a person at all what so ever and bash them behind a computer screen



Come on squid.  That's the best part about the Internet.  You never have to get off the couch and talk to actual people.


----------



## sockgirl77

mamatutu said:


> stfu!  There, i said it.  No one uses the word 'i' except for me. My rank as a lady was just downgraded, but it was worth it!  Go suck on bann's 'thank you hank' thread until you are satiated, and then go to sleep.  Poor baby!



.*i*.​


----------



## warneckutz

mamatutu said:


> STFU!  There, I said it.  No one uses the word 'I' except for me. My rank as a lady was just downgraded, but it was worth it!  Go suck on Bann's 'thank you hank' thread until you are satiated, and then go to sleep.  Poor baby!





sockgirl77 said:


> .*i*.​


----------



## birdman

Saw the green chevy smoke stack douche flying down the right turn-only express lane to get past traffic yesterday.  Still at it I guess.


----------



## SG_Player1974

crazy-squid said:


> *I haven't read all the posts*. Just the ones my friends tell me I'm being called out.



'Nuff said! 

AGAIN!


----------



## lucky_bee

warneckutz said:


>



13 pages about pickup trucks and penises and she manages to turn it around and make it all about her :mindblown:


----------



## Hank

lucky_bee said:


> 13 pages about pickup trucks and penises and she manages to turn it around and make it all about her :mindblown:



I.. I.. I.. Me.. Me.. Me.. My.. My.. My..


----------



## Misfit

nomoney said:


> Oh so you got your Feelings hurt on the Internet?   You should fill out the hurt feelings report. Just message vrai and she'll hook you up with the form.





Vrai said there’s no hurt feeling report and I'm stupid.


----------



## JeJeTe

Misfit said:


> Vrai said there’s no hurt feeling report and I'm stupid.



...


----------



## warneckutz

lucky_bee said:


> 13 pages about pickup trucks and penises and she manages to turn it around and make it all about her :mindblown:



Yeah... more issues than S.I., I'm guessing.


----------



## MMM_donuts

Saw a DieselDouche sticker on diesel truck row in the parking lot at work this morning. 

Everyone's now a suspect.


----------



## SG_Player1974

lucky_bee said:


> 13 pages about pickup trucks and penises and she manages to turn it around and make it all about her :mindblown:



Dunka... Dunka...


----------



## lucky_bee

SG_Player1974 said:


> Dunka... Dunka...







English?


----------



## dave1959

Mine is bigger.. And if you don't stop it I'll get my dad to beat up your dad...


bump...


----------



## SG_Player1974

lucky_bee said:


> English?



Oh....yee of such small mind and short memory....

http://forums.somd.com/dating-marriage/274949-more-online-dating-observations-36.html#post5251826


----------



## bcp

Got my new Diesel place stickers in the mail yesterday.
 Im getting a collection of them.


----------



## warneckutz

bcp said:


> Got my new Diesel place stickers in the mail yesterday.
> Im getting a collection of them.


----------



## bcp

warneckutz said:


>



Its ok.
 Diesel place stickers show respect for others.
 We all strive at keeping our trucks running clean and safe.

 ok, maybe not all of us,, but still.


----------



## lucky_bee

SG_Player1974 said:


> Oh....yee of such small mind and short memory....
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/dating-marriage/274949-more-online-dating-observations-36.html#post5251826



I'm very familiar with that thread.  Apparently only you get your own jokes. I still have no idea what you're saying so we'll leave it at that :shrug:


----------



## warneckutz

bcp said:


> Its ok.
> Diesel place stickers show respect for others.
> We all strive at keeping our trucks running clean and safe.
> 
> ok, maybe not all of us,, but still.


----------



## Bann

warneckutz said:


> Your rank wasn't THAT high to begin with.





I don't even have to do any work & I get mentioned in her posts.


----------



## sockgirl77

Bann said:


> I don't even have to do any work & I get mentioned in her posts.



I think she wants Hank to suck on you. I think.


----------



## Bann

sockgirl77 said:


> I think she wants Hank to suck on you. I think.



She's just jelly that I think Hankipoo is nice.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Got behind a big gold GMC Crew cab with the Hollyrock sticker last night turning on to Chancellors Run Road. I was all prepared to do the pit manuver on him when he gased me with the black smoke. He drove like a normal person. How anti climatic after all these posts.


----------



## SG_Player1974

lucky_bee said:


> Apparently only you get your own jokes.



You are right. It does take a bit of thought process to put 2 and 2 together.

I guess that plane has left and is gaining altitude...


----------



## Wickedwrench

That guy that drives the Duramax with the Checkmate sticker in the rear window drives like a complete ass too.


----------



## sockgirl77

Wickedwrench said:


> That guy that drives the Duramax with the Checkmate sticker in the rear window drives like a complete ass too.


----------



## bcp

Wickedwrench said:


> That guy that drives the Duramax with the Checkmate sticker in the rear window drives like a complete ass too.



 anyone that drives a Duramax is an ass, it goes without saying.


----------



## BadGirl

Wickedwrench said:


> That guy that drives the Duramax with the Checkmate sticker in the rear window drives like a complete ass too.



There was a guy on base last week that was an ass, too.   He wouldn't let me out into the turn lane.  So rude!

He was driving an older model gold colored Ford Geezer Car.  The driver was cute, but would have been positively adorable had he let me out in to traffic.


----------



## Hank

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Got behind a big gold GMC Crew cab with the Hollyrock sticker last night turning on to Chancellors Run Road. I was all prepared to do the pit manuver on him when he gased me with the black smoke. He drove like a normal person. How anti climatic after all these posts.



m-a-n-e-u-v-e-r 

g-a-s-s-e-d


----------



## bcp

Hank said:


> m-a-n-e-u-v-e-r
> 
> g-a-s-s-e-d



is that anything like a dutch oven?


----------



## Wickedwrench

BadGirl said:


> There was a guy on base last week that was an ass, too. He wouldn't let me out into the turn lane. So rude!
> 
> He was driving an older model gold colored Ford Geezer Car. The driver was cute, but would have been positively adorable had he let me out in to traffic.


----------



## BOP

BadGirl said:


> There was a guy on base last week that was an ass, too.   He wouldn't let me out into the turn lane.  So rude!
> 
> He was driving an older model gold colored Ford Geezer Car.  The driver was cute, but would have been positively adorable had he let me out in to traffic.



I would have if you'd have used your turn signals.


----------



## PrchJrkr

laynpipe said:


> Honestly, I can't pay any attention to anything itsboob posts, because I'm the resident idiot around here.



:fixed:

Fuctard. Go back to your union protected job that you wouldn't have without the mob covering up for your lack of real skills and knowledge. 

 Beyotche!


----------



## GW8345

We are now..................


----------



## CrashTest

PrchJrkr said:


> :fixed:
> 
> Fuctard. Go back to your union protected job that you wouldn't have without the mob covering up for your lack of real skills and knowledge.
> 
> Beyotche!



You forgot work ethic.


----------



## BOP

JeJeTe said:


> ...



http://www.militaryreligiousfreedom.org/legalfiles/gates_letter_sept09/attach_1.pdf


----------



## BOP

crazy-squid said:


> sorry, I'm just not a big fan of someone that wants to bash me when they know absolutely nothing about me except to say that I drive like a douchebag even though I've had a clean driving record for decades :/ just wondering how someone can talk trash without know a person at all what so ever and bash them behind a computer screen
> 
> I haven't read all the posts. Just the ones my friends tell me I'm being called out. If Zara said good things about me, then she knows the real me and not the trash that migtig is saying.



Just because you've never been caught is no proof that you don't drive like a douche.  You've been seen driving like a douche; that's reason enough to bash you.  You've responded like a douche, and that's further reason to bash you.  If you don't like it, you're in the wrong forum, shipmate.  Fill out your butthurt chit and go see the chaplain.


----------



## GURPS

HOLLYROCK4EVA said:


> ....  you wont be able to hide behind your screen name...you do have a IP address...I've already obtained that info...




Oooo You Have an IP Address ......


----------



## GURPS

Hank said:


> I am willing to bet my HollyRock  sticker that you don't have his IP Address.





pretty lame wasn't it


----------



## GURPS

bcp said:


> Now, lets talk about the real business that needs to be shut down.
> 
> Honda Gold Wing dealers.
> 
> For some reason, people that drive GW's are serious threats on the highway, almost as if they think they are more important than others and have a right to use the shoulder, or the turn only lane, or to cut you off.



:fixed:


----------



## GURPS

MMM_donuts said:


> You know, this thread would be an excellent teaching tool of all the ways in which an argument goes awry. Red herrings, fallacies, circular reasoning - I think we've covered just about all of it. We could be politicians.




how about adding Ghey Nazi Global Warming Whales ....


----------



## Caution

GURPS said:


> Oooo You Have an IP Address ......


----------



## GURPS

MMM_donuts said:


> Dude. Did you see the burns that woman was inflicted with?
> And that's why she won.
> 
> Seriously, you should look up the story.





bcp said:


> I wont even buy McDonalds coffee, its still too hot.




180 degrees ... McDs lowered the temp for a while, my understanding is the temp is back up


----------



## czygvtwkr

GURPS said:


> Oooo You Have an IP Address ......



Guess he doesn't understand that most residential internet providers use dynamic IP,  my IP today could be different than my IP tomorrow.  

Also I am pretty sure that the proprietor of this website wouldn't just give out peoples IP addresses without a very good reason.


----------



## Caution

czygvtwkr said:


> Guess he doesn't understand that most residential internet providers use dynamic IP,  my IP today could be different than my IP tomorrow.
> 
> Also I am pretty sure that the proprietor of this website wouldn't just give out peoples IP addresses without a very good reason.



From what I have seen from those folks, I kinda doubt they could find anyone if they had their home address. Much less an IP

They did not strike me as being the brightest bulbs in the box


----------



## ginwoman

GWguy said:


> I'm thinking this is exactly the case.  He's getting free advertising out of this, and the longer this thread continues, the more likely his name gets out.  I had never heard of them until you used their name.  If I had a diesel, I'd be tempted to make a visit.
> 
> You also have to factor in the nature of his business.... he sells and assists in configuring high performance diesels.  He probably doesn't consider this kind of notoriety a bad thing.



He is a very good guy and he knows his stuff


----------



## GURPS

smilin said:


> TX2K13 - 1100hp Truck smokes Supercharged Viper - YouTube




Gosh look at the smoke hugging the ground ........


----------



## GURPS

Caution said:


>





czygvtwkr said:


> Guess he doesn't understand that most residential internet providers use dynamic IP,  my IP today could be different than my IP tomorrow.  - [Providers do save this info for RIAA and the Cops for X Amount of time]
> 
> *Also I am pretty sure that the proprietor of this website wouldn't just give out peoples IP addresses without a very good reason.*



yeah and he also threw down a 'layer one' insult ....

[but I doubt Vri gave the IP based on such a week ass-ed comment]


----------



## DoWhat

Did I miss anything?


----------



## smilin

DoWhat said:


> Did I miss anything?


----------



## bcp

DoWhat said:


> Did I miss anything?



Just a bunch of people blowing smoke up each others ass


----------



## GURPS

bcp said:


> Just a bunch of people blowing smoke up each others ass



that is Ghay


----------



## bcp

GURPS said:


> that is Ghay



Trying to be inclusive


----------



## RPMDAD

Wow, feeling bad here, my 4 cyl. Toyota PU, doesn't blow smoke or spin wheels unless the road is wet or has snow or ice on it.   Bummer, goes and kicks rocks.


----------



## bcp

RPMDAD said:


> Wow, feeling bad here, my 4 cyl. Toyota PU, doesn't blow smoke or spin wheels unless the road is wet or has snow or ice on it.   Bummer, goes and kicks rocks.



Always figured that buying more than you really need was foolish when it came to trucks.
 Unless you have a need to do those things, drive on.


----------



## Caution

RPMDAD said:


> Wow, feeling bad here, my 4 cyl. Toyota PU, doesn't blow smoke or spin wheels unless the road is wet or has snow or ice on it.   Bummer, goes and kicks rocks.



Don't sweat it.  The Duramax probably blows smoke because it was designed by Isuzu anyway. These local rednecks just can't figure out how to tune a riceburner to get it to stop smoking.


----------



## GWguy

Caution said:


> These local rednecks just can't figure out how to tune a riceburner to get it to stop smoking.



Has nothing to do with tuning, and everything to do with over-revving and over-stressing the motor.  That's oil smoke from ring and valve blow-by.


----------



## Caution

GWguy said:


> Has nothing to do with tuning, and everything to do with over-revving and over-stressing the motor.  That's oil smoke from ring and valve blow-by.



I know. Just a


----------



## bcp

GWguy said:


> Has nothing to do with tuning, and everything to do with over-revving and over-stressing the motor.  That's oil smoke from ring and valve blow-by.



The black smoke is from unburned fuel
 the blue smoke is what comes later in the game after they keep the high tune on it and constantly put their foot in it.


----------



## itsbob

bcp said:


> The black smoke is from unburned fuel
> the blue smoke is what comes later in the game after they keep the high tune on it and constantly put their foot in it.



Not too sure..  our smoke generators worked by dumping fuel (diesel) straight into the exhaust manifold.   The smoke that came out of the exhaust was pure white..  if it was black you had serious issues..


----------



## SolomonsWisdom

How has this thread fallen to pg 2 already?!

I saw some jacked-up, smoke-spewers on GM Road last night!


----------



## Caution

SolomonsWisdom said:


> How has this thread fallen to pg 2 already?!
> 
> I saw some jacked-up, smoke-spewers on GM Road last night!


----------



## glhs837

SolomonsWisdom said:


> How has this thread fallen to pg 2 already?!
> 
> I saw some jacked-up, smoke-spewers on GM Road last night!



Stop hanging around the Canopy Liquors area, and that should clear right up.


----------



## smilin

THIS should get your attention:
a Diesel built in St. Marys county goes 0-60mph in _under_
*1 second* ....
 Holy Rock!


Mechanicsville man breaks diesel racing record -- SoMdNews.com


----------



## MADPEBS1

smilin said:


> THIS should get your attention:
> a Diesel built in St. Marys county goes 0-60mph in _under_
> *1 second* ....
> Holy Rock!
> 
> 
> Mechanicsville man breaks diesel racing record -- SoMdNews.com



thats where ya do it Boyz on the strip!!!!! ya damn Azzes.


----------



## warneckutz

smilin said:


> THIS should get your attention:
> a Diesel built in St. Marys county goes 0-60mph in _under_
> *1 second* ....
> Holy Rock!
> 
> 
> Mechanicsville man breaks diesel racing record -- SoMdNews.com



Those are impressive times/speeds.  Wow.  Something like that would be cool to witness.


----------



## glhs837

MIRs a short ride down the road.........


----------



## warneckutz

glhs837 said:


> MIRs a short ride down the road.........



Or 235...


----------



## itsbob

warneckutz said:


> Those are impressive times/speeds.  Wow.  Something like that would be cool to witness.



Sit out front of Sweet Frog I'm sure one of these Douches will be attempting to beat the record soon.


----------



## ICit

itsbob said:


> Sit out front of Sweet Frog I'm sure one of these Douches will be attempting to beat the record soon.





lets all bring lawn chairs and sit out there


----------



## smilin

ICit said:


> lets all bring lawn chairs and sit out there



We'll need somebody to hold the bets...


----------



## frequentflier

ICit said:


> lets all bring lawn chairs and sit out there



Scoot over; this I need to see!


----------



## pelers

itsbob said:


> Sit out front of Sweet Frog I'm sure one of these Douches will be attempting to beat the record soon.



Think Sweet Frog will give us a group discount?


----------



## itsbob

Only a matter of time before they start wrapping themselves around trees, telephone poles and innocent bystanders..


----------



## Caution

itsbob said:


> Only a matter of time before they start wrapping themselves around trees, telephone poles and innocent bystanders..



Judging from the few bad apples I have seen, I fully expect to see this happen.


----------



## FirstGear

I popped in here now and then and read this post, there are some comical and some serious post.  I for one as an engineer and modifie diesel engine towards green concept and use alternative fuel and own a highly modified Ram, I get looped into the category of our younger generation endagering the public with the display of lack common courtesy.

Yes, the track is where you do it.  Having met the owner of the shop associated to this post, his reputation is being tarnished by his customer.  I have not taken my truck to the track and see just how fast it will go, but I have traveled up and down I81.  When I can pass someone doing 75 mph by the slight touch of the throttle and reach 90-95 mph, I am afraid to exercise the same attitude in and around St Mary's area.

We have enough young drivers out there killing each other due to their lack of driving skills, so those of you showing of your built up, black smoke generating trucks don't need to help them.

A highly modified vehicles has it's place to operate, local street is not the place.  If you  own one, exercise common courtesy.  Read some statistics, it is not the driver without common courtesy is the one being injured, it is the people around them. My 2 cents.


----------



## CrashTest

Diesel Douchebag sighting

*What* - tan colored newish Ford jacked way up
*When* - today at 6:45pm
*Where* - north on 235 going thru the Rt 4 intersection
*Douchebaggery* - driving in the right lane thru the intersection and then blasting his way into the center lane by using lots of smoke, lots of speed, lots of noise, and lots of small wiener. 

*Conclusion* - well done douchebag


----------



## bcp

I think I have actually come away from this thread with very useful information.

 I was wondering why I could never get laid, Ive even tried in the dark so the women couldnt see how ugly I really was, Ive tried at the bar at closing time. Almost got lucky once, she was only about 400lbs overweight, but still, we got out in the parking lot and she changed her mind.

 Its my truck. 3500 dually diesel... They equate it to small dick.

 Im taking my wifes Jetta to the bar tonight. Maybe they will think Im sporting a baseball bat or something..


----------



## MMM_donuts

bcp said:


> I think I have actually come away from this thread with very useful information.
> 
> I was wondering why I could never get laid, Ive even tried in the dark so the women couldnt see how ugly I really was, Ive tried at the bar at closing time. Almost got lucky once, she was only about 400lbs overweight, but still, we got out in the parking lot and she changed her mind.
> 
> Its my truck. 3500 dually diesel... They equate it to small dick.
> 
> Im taking my wifes Jetta to the bar tonight. Maybe they will think Im sporting a baseball bat or something..



I call that the pink shirt theory. 

Takes a secure man to rock a pink shirt. That's what _they_ say anyways.


----------



## bcp

MMM_donuts said:


> I call that the pink shirt theory.
> 
> Takes a secure man to rock a pink shirt. That's what _they_ say anyways.



Sooooo
 step out of the jetta wearing a pink shirt?


 should I tap the horn on the way out and give the gay beep?


----------



## warneckutz

MMM_donuts said:


> I call that the pink shirt theory.
> 
> Takes a secure man to rock a pink shirt. That's what _they_ say anyways.



...


----------



## kwillia

warneckutz said:


> ...



She didn't say anything about bedazzled pink shirts...


----------



## pelers

kwillia said:


> she didn't say anything about bedazzled pink shirts...



?


----------



## ICit

pelers said:


> ?
> 
> View attachment 100149


----------



## GURPS

bump


----------



## GURPS

glhs837 said:


> (pulls bob aside, "Before you go too far with that, understand that there is a difference between _being_ the biggest and _having_ the biggest


----------



## Monello

sockgirl77 said:


> Can't wait for this thread to go on for 6 years and thousands of pages.



Looks like your dream might come true.  50+ pages as of 7/14.


----------



## Disco Stu

Pete said:


> I have often wondered how in the hell these young people can afford 1. A $50K truck, 2. The $10K in mods to it and 3. To replace the tires they burn up and the diesel fuel they consume by the bucket load puffing black smoke up and down the road.
> 
> They are rampant in Leonardtown.  Roaring up and down the road belching smoke like locomotives.



It is easy if you do one or more of the following:

1). Don't put money aside for emergency expenses (no safety cushion)
2). Do not save for retirement
3). Live with a relative or in someones basement for free or on the cheap
4). Get paid under the table somehow
5). Sell some smokables/snortables/poppers on the side


----------



## GURPS

sockgirl77 said:


> Can't wait for this thread to go on for 6 years and thousands of pages.





you called that early ....


----------



## CrashTest

You can go for 1000 years and it won't matter. A Hollyrock Diesel Douchebag will still be a Douchebag.


----------



## vraiblonde

blazinlow89 said:


> Nope, I do know most of the guys you speak of and overall they are good people.  They may drive like retards.



If they drive like retards, they're not good people.


----------



## SEABREEZE 1957

sockgirl77 said:


> Can't wait for this thread to go on for 6 years and thousands of pages.


  4 more years.


----------



## Kinnakeet

pete said:


> i have often wondered how in the hell these young people can afford 1. A $50k truck, 2. The $10k in mods to it and 3. To replace the tires they burn up and the diesel fuel they consume by the bucket load puffing black smoke up and down the road.
> 
> They are rampant in leonardtown.  Roaring up and down the road belching smoke like locomotives.


buy used,diesels make tons of power it only takes a 1000.00$ tuner to unleash it and gas milage goes up when you do unleash the power but that is no reason to be a richard head in public.sometime or another they will get caught and be punished for being that richard head!!!


----------



## chess

CrashTest said:


> You can go for 1000 years and it won't matter. A Hollyrock Diesel Douchebag will still be a Douchebag.



you are the king pin of all of the HDD guys


----------



## JosephIV

Last night a friend told me that this thread lived on to 60+ pages. I had to jump on here today and see for myself. Damn, guess it touched a nerve.


----------



## So_what

Copper colored Ford with graphics down the side using the right hand turn lane to bypass traffic yesterday afternoon around 1600. Had a Hollyrock Diesel Douchebag sticker in the rear window. Go figure :shrug:


----------



## David

blazinlow89 said:


> You Mad Bro?


My favorite comment.

All this talk of douchebags and I can't believe that no one uses graphics






Not copyrighted.

https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/douchebag#/media/File:Combination_enema_and_douche_syringe.jpg

https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/1.0/


----------



## struggler44

We use to fill them with kool aid in the summer, tasted kinda crappy every now and then.


----------



## RoseRed

sockgirl77 said:


> Can't wait for this thread to go on for 6 years and thousands of pages.


Almost!


----------



## glhs837

Just saw one the other day at Cooks.


----------



## baxter

I had an asshat blow the black smoke and all in front of me on the way to dinner with the wife, I took down the plate, and low and behold I found the truck off medleys neck rd in Leonardtown about two weeks later.  I asked my younger employees who owned the truck, and they knew the owner. Found out he works at the trading post, so,,,,in the middle of a snow storm, I called my buddy to see if he would call this asshat and find out where he was at the current time.  He was at the trading post at work, I stopped by while out snowplowing and I found the asshat sitting in his truck. As I approached the truck the asshat got out and said "whats up", I pinned him to the truck and gave him an old fashion whooping! As he lay on the ground I returned to my truck and went straight to his house, I spoke with his mommy, and told her what her son has been up to.  I explained to her, next he may not meet someone who decides to let him live!


----------



## MiddleGround

baxter said:


> I had an asshat blow the black smoke and all in front of me on the way to dinner with the wife, I took down the plate, and low and behold I found the truck off medleys neck rd in Leonardtown about two weeks later.  I asked my younger employees who owned the truck, and they knew the owner. Found out he works at the trading post, so,,,,in the middle of a snow storm, I called my buddy to see if he would call this asshat and find out where he was at the current time.  He was at the trading post at work, I stopped by while out snowplowing and I found the asshat sitting in his truck. As I approached the truck the asshat got out and said "whats up", I pinned him to the truck and gave him an old fashion whooping! As he lay on the ground I returned to my truck and went straight to his house, I spoke with his mommy, and told her what her son has been up to.  I explained to her, next he may not meet someone who decides to let him live!



I thought Roddrugg was the one who told the outlandish stories


----------



## tipsymcgee

[roddrugg] My grandma had an old C10 that blew out black smoke all the time but mostly because it ran off skunk droppings.  My uncle had invented a animal feces engine conversion kit that plugged into any engine.  Worst thing was grandma made us set the skunk traps and we had about 15 skunks in a chicken coop.  The neighbors complained one time so she did donuts in their yard in the C10 and they never said another word.  After that my niece got real sick and the doctors thought it might be because of the skunks so after that we didn't go to the doctors no more either. [Roddrugg]


----------



## Hannibal

Never really went exploring this thread but man, there is some serious hate for this place.  I will say, you cannot hold the actions of patrons against the shop (or particularly the owner).  This shop provides a service and what happens after that is out of his/their control.  I can speak from personal experience though, that Mike (owner) is a standup guy and a hell of a mechanic.  He's worked on my truck to resolve an issue and in doing so, was extremely honest about my options, responsive to my questions and performed the work as outlined (at a fair price).  

While I have a diesel (daily driver), I don't have a smoke stack or run around town "rollin' coal" and zooming up the road (I'm an adult after all).  Mine sounds stock quiet, runs a little better than it did and is set up for maximum fuel economy and durability.  I'd recommend him/his shop in a heartbeat to anyone looking for work on their diesel engine.  

No complaints whatsoever.  More so, I'd say he/they're deserving of compliments.


----------



## glhs837

Hannibal said:


> Never really went exploring this thread but man, there is some serious hate for this place.  I will say, you cannot hold the actions of patrons against the shop (or particularly the owner).  This shop provides a service and what happens after that is out of his/their control.  I can speak from personal experience though, that Mike (owner) is a standup guy and a hell of a mechanic.  He's worked on my truck to resolve an issue and in doing so, was extremely honest about my options, responsive to my questions and performed the work as outlined (at a fair price).
> 
> While I have a diesel (daily driver), I don't have a smoke stack or run around town "rollin' coal" and zooming up the road (I'm an adult after all).  Mine sounds stock quiet, runs a little better than it did and is set up for maximum fuel economy and durability.  I'd recommend him/his shop in a heartbeat to anyone looking for work on their diesel engine.
> 
> No complaints whatsoever.  More so, I'd say he/they're deserving of compliments.



I was pretty sure that folks were hating on the individuals who are dochebags, not Hollyrock themselves. "cusomter is always right" and all that. If he tried to run his business soley on folks like yourselves, he would be out of business pretty fast. Douchebags who choke my ass out, those are the guys buying high profit margin stuff making him real money. "Bro, hook me with set of those sweet chrome 8 inch pipes, Bro, and get me some of those black chrome 40 inch beadlocks, and those rainbow LED runing lights, I'll take some of those"


----------



## warneckutz

baxter said:


> I had an asshat blow the black smoke and all in front of me on the way to dinner with the wife, I took down the plate, and low and behold I found the truck off medleys neck rd in Leonardtown about two weeks later.  I asked my younger employees who owned the truck, and they knew the owner. Found out he works at the trading post, so,,,,in the middle of a snow storm, I called my buddy to see if he would call this asshat and find out where he was at the current time.  He was at the trading post at work, I stopped by while out snowplowing and I found the asshat sitting in his truck. As I approached the truck the asshat got out and said "whats up", I pinned him to the truck and gave him an old fashion whooping! As he lay on the ground I returned to my truck and went straight to his house, I spoke with his mommy, and told her what her son has been up to.  I explained to her, next he may not meet someone who decides to let him live!



Ummm...


----------



## MrZ06

I have one of those trucks.  Its called rolling coal.  I have a pipe on each side of my trucked angled to the left and right wired up with a remote cutout. It will allow me to pick which side of my truck I shoot the black smoke out of.  I love smoking out some unsuspecting dopes car.  I laugh all the way home after I'm done laying some smoke.


----------



## Kinnakeet

warneckutz said:


> Ummm...


Your to funny


----------



## Kinnakeet

baxter said:


> I had an asshat blow the black smoke and all in front of me on the way to dinner with the wife, I took down the plate, and low and behold I found the truck off medleys neck rd in Leonardtown about two weeks later.  I asked my younger employees who owned the truck, and they knew the owner. Found out he works at the trading post, so,,,,in the middle of a snow storm, I called my buddy to see if he would call this asshat and find out where he was at the current time.  He was at the trading post at work, I stopped by while out snowplowing and I found the asshat sitting in his truck. As I approached the truck the asshat got out and said "whats up", I pinned him to the truck and gave him an old fashion whooping! As he lay on the ground I returned to my truck and went straight to his house, I spoke with his mommy, and told her what her son has been up to.  I explained to her, next he may not meet someone who decides to let him live!


ha ha yu are to funny


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



MrZ06 said:


> I have one of those trucks.  Its called rolling coal.  I have a pipe on each side of my trucked angled to the left and right wired up with a remote cutout. It will allow me to pick which side of my truck I shoot the black smoke out of.  I love smoking out some unsuspecting dopes car.  I laugh all the way home after I'm done laying some smoke.


Wow. Nice. Our very own forumite Diesel Douche. I believe it's also called small pecker syndrome. Or, and in addition to, my girlfriend/wife wears the pants syndrome. It also is a symptom of being pussy whipped. Unfortunately, there is no cure. You will alway be a wimp who just happens to have enough money to purchase a big diesel truck and have it modified to make you feel better about all your manly shortcomings.


----------



## glhs837

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> Wow. Nice. Our very own forumite Diesel Douche. I believe it's also called small pecker syndrome. Or, and in addition to, my girlfriend/wife wears the pants syndrome. It also is a symptom of being pussy whipped. Unfortunately, there is no cure. You will alway be a wimp who just happens to have enough money to purchase a big diesel truck and have it modified to make you feel better about all your manly shortcomings.




You should realize that ZO is a mock account, right? He doesnt really have these things......


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



glhs837 said:


> You should realize that ZO is a mock account, right? He doesnt really have these things......


Hmmmmmmm. Well ..... in that case, everything I wrote applies to those men that are Diesel Douches.


----------



## glhs837

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmm. Well ..... in that case, everything I wrote applies to those men that are Diesel Douches.



True, got behind one leaving base yesterday, was less than pleasant on the bike.


----------



## Kinnakeet

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmm. Well ..... in that case, everything I wrote applies to those men that are Diesel Douches.


Just what is a diesel douche someone who drives a diesel truck if that is the case than there are a lot of them out there including myself who happens to own 2 diesel trucks what do you drive so we can call you a douche of some kind nothing wrong with hot rodding your truck black smoke is just part of it in some cases but not all would you complain if you were behind my ss monte carlo that I have to run race gas in and the odor that it makes


----------



## RoseRed

JEFF69Z28 said:


> Just what is a diesel douche someone who drives a diesel truck if that is the case than there are a lot of them out there including myself who happens to own 2 diesel trucks what do you drive so we can call you a douche of some kind nothing wrong with hot rodding your truck black smoke is just part of it in some cases but not all would you complain if you were behind my ss monte carlo that I have to run race gas in and the odor that it makes


Probably a Pruis.


----------



## Kinnakeet

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> Wow. Nice. Our very own forumite Diesel Douche. I believe it's also called small pecker syndrome. Or, and in addition to, my girlfriend/wife wears the pants syndrome. It also is a symptom of being pussy whipped. Unfortunately, there is no cure. You will alway be a wimp who just happens to have enough money to purchase a big diesel truck and have it modified to make you feel better about all your manly shortcomings.


Do you know this info for sure he could be hung like John Holmes how do you know he will or is a wimp and maybe he is single and stop being jealous that he has enough money to buy the things he likes


----------



## glhs837

No qualms with modified vehicles. My Neon was well north of 300whp before I sold it for the Charger. Even had a racegas button on the dash.  Most folks like the smell of racegas. Wife was surprised the firs time she smelled it. I do get annoyed at noxious fumes belching from the back of any vehicle. Especially fumes that give me a headache withing a mile of being behind it. I get just as annoyed by folks who toss cigarettes out the window of pour leftover drinks out the window. It's about not affecting others with your choices. Blow all the smoke you want, but when I get enveloped in a cloud of it, screw off.


----------



## GWguy

JEFF69Z28 said:


> Just what is a diesel douche someone who drives a diesel truck if that is the case than there are a lot of them out there including myself who happens to own 2 diesel trucks what do you drive so we can call you a douche of some kind nothing wrong with hot rodding your truck black smoke is just part of it in some cases but not all would you complain if you were behind my ss monte carlo that I have to run race gas in and the odor that it makes


My gawd man......  punctuation!  I was out of breath after reading that.


----------



## Gilligan

IF we can't fix it ourselves, all our diesel trucks (we have 4) go to one place only: Hill's auto and truck repair in Bushwood.  Tried to use Hollyrock once but they literally blew us off...apparently was not the kind of work they wanted, finding/fixing injection problems with a 2002 7.3 F-450.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



JEFF69Z28 said:


> Do you know this info for sure he could be hung like John Holmes how do you know he will or is a wimp and maybe he is single and stop being jealous that he has enough money to buy the things he likes


Plenty of normal, adult, and responsible, diesel truck owners. These types are not included in the Diesel Douche Club. Not jealous at all. I could buy one as well if I wanted, or needed.


----------



## MrZ06

First of all I do not have  a small pecker.  Let me make that point clear.  2nd of all I really do have a bad azz diesel truck.  My truck can run 11.2 n the 1/4 mile which is pretty impressive for a dully.  3rd of all my favorite car to cover in black smoke is a Prius.  Nothing makes me happier than covering a pries with black suit when I leave a stop light.


----------



## Kinnakeet

glhs837 said:


> No qualms with modified vehicles. My Neon was well north of 300whp before I sold it for the Charger. Even had a racegas button on the dash.  Most folks like the smell of racegas. Wife was surprised the firs time she smelled it. I do get annoyed at noxious fumes belching from the back of any vehicle. Especially fumes that give me a headache withing a mile of being behind it. I get just as annoyed by folks who toss cigarettes out the window of pour leftover drinks out the window. It's about not affecting others with your choices. Blow all the smoke you want, but when I get enveloped in a cloud of it, screw off.


4 CYLINDER 300 WHP WAS IT TURBO CHARGED AND A TON OF ENGINE WORK DONE TO IT


----------



## WheezyCarl

JEFF69Z28 said:


> Punctuation is your friend!!!
> Just what is a diesel douche someone who drives a diesel truck if that is the case than there are a lot of them out there including myself who happens to own 2 diesel trucks what do you drive so we can call you a douche of some kind nothing wrong with hot rodding your truck black smoke is just part of it in some cases but not all would you complain if you were behind my ss monte carlo that I have to run race gas in and the odor that it makes


----------



## glhs837

JEFF69Z28 said:


> 4 CYLINDER 300 WHP WAS IT TURBO CHARGED AND A TON OF ENGINE WORK DONE TO IT




Well of course it was turbo. From the factory, stock turbo, replacement, injectors and wastegate and ECU topped out about 280whp on racegas. Thats was Mopar Stage 2 upgrade. Stage 3 did swap the turbo and ECU, but not other changes. So, in a sense, it did have a ton of engine work done to it, but it was all done by Dodge and was stock SRT-4. The upgrades to get over 300 were all external. 

https://www.automobilemag.com/news/dodge-neon-srt4-stage3-2/


----------



## MrZ06

glhs837 said:


> Well of course it was turbo. From the factory, stock turbo, replacement, injectors and wastegate and ECU topped out about 280whp on racegas. Thats was Mopar Stage 2 upgrade. Stage 3 did swap the turbo and ECU, but not other changes. So, in a sense, it did have a ton of engine work done to it, but it was all done by Dodge and was stock SRT-4. The upgrades to get over 300 were all external.
> 
> https://www.automobilemag.com/news/dodge-neon-srt4-stage3-2/
> 
> View attachment 138150



Thats week bro.  I can still outrun that Neon in my dully.


----------



## MiddleGround

MrZ06 said:


> Thats week bro.  I can still outrun that Neon in my dully.



Week response bro!

And.... What the F!$K is a "dully?"


----------



## GWguy

MiddleGround said:


> Week response bro!
> 
> And.... What the F!$K is a "dully?"


Really?   You can't figure out a mis-spelled dually?


----------



## Kyle

GWguy said:


> Really?   You can't figure out a mis-spelled dually?


Maybe it is "Dully" and he has an oxidation issue with his paint scheme.


----------



## MiddleGround

GWguy said:


> Really?   You can't figure out a mis-spelled dually?



Don't come in here bragging to be all that when you can't even spell a damn word correctly or use it properly


----------



## GWguy

MiddleGround said:


> Don't come in here bragging to be all that when you can't even spell a damn word correctly or use it properly


So... a mis-spelled word is grounds to curse them out?  Man, do you have issues.


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> So... a mis-spelled word is grounds to curse them out?  Man, do you have issues.




I think someone needs some boiled vegetables.


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> I think someone needs some boiled vegetables.


I'm thinking more of very high fiber.


----------



## MiddleGround

GWguy said:


> So... a mis-spelled word is grounds to curse them out?  Man, do you have issues.



Sorry... didn't mean to upset your BFF.


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> I'm thinking more of very high fiber.


Wood shampoo!!!


----------



## glhs837

MrZ06 said:


> Thats week bro.  I can still outrun that Neon in my dully.


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> Wood shampoo!!!


I was thinking more along the lines of something to help take a dump.  He sounds bound up.


----------



## MrZ06

MiddleGround said:


> Week response bro!
> 
> And.... What the F!$K is a "dully?"



Its a Dodge Ram 3500 bro.   A dually is a truck with 2 rear wheel son each side.


----------



## GWguy

MiddleGround said:


> Week response bro!
> 
> And.... What the F!$K is a "dully?"


And BTW, if you're going to correct someone's spelling, check your own.

It's "weak", not "week".


----------



## BernieP

brah, what's whiff all the bro


----------



## glhs837

GWguy said:


> And BTW, if you're going to correct someone's spelling, check your own.
> 
> It's "weak", not "week".



You will note that "week" was a carryover from the original ZO6 post.


----------



## GWguy

glhs837 said:


> You will note that "week" was a carryover from the original ZO6 post.


I've had Z06 on iggy for years.  MG's posts stand on their own.


----------



## glhs837

BernieP said:


> brah, what's whiff all the bro




Diesel douche requirement, everyone must be called Bro!!!!!


----------



## MrZ06

Anyone want to have a tug of war with their truck?


----------



## MrZ06

BernieP said:


> brah, what's whiff all the bro


bruh, thats how all the cool people talk.  You gota get with the times.


----------



## Gilligan

MrZ06 said:


> Anyone want to have a tug of war with their truck?


I see complete idiots destroy their trucks on a regular basis in those traction (NOT HP) contests...  So are you one of those too?


----------



## glhs837

Gilligan said:


> I see complete idiots destroy their trucks on a regular basis in those traction (NOT HP) contests...  So are you one of those too?



No, he's a troll.


----------



## General Lee

Black smoke known as "cold rolling" is now a traffic offense, so keep it up douche bags


----------



## RoseRed

General Lee said:


> Black smoke known as "cold rolling" is now a traffic offense, so keep it up douche bags


I thought it was rollin' coal.


----------



## General Lee

RoseRed said:


> I thought it was rollin' coal.



That is what "they" call it ...


----------



## MiddleGround

glhs837 said:


> You will note that "week" was a carryover from the original ZO6 post.


----------



## Kinnakeet

DONT REALLY CARE


----------



## glhs837

JEFF69Z28 said:


> DONT REALLY CARE



But you did care anough to poke your head in and yell that you dont care


----------



## Kinnakeet

glhs837 said:


> But you did care anough to poke your head in and yell that you dont care


Caps lock was on so sorry broheim..lol


----------



## MrZ06

Gilligan said:


> I see complete idiots destroy their trucks on a regular basis in those traction (NOT HP) contests...  So are you one of those too?



My truck it to pretty to mess it up in a tug o war.  They are fun to watch.


----------



## glhs837

JEFF69Z28 said:


> Caps lock was on so sorry broheim..lol



S"sokay Brostein


----------



## MrZ06

Why do you all feel the need to make fun of people that say bro?  All of this anti bro talk is starting to trigger me.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



MrZ06 said:


> Why do you all feel the need to make fun of people that say bro?  All of this anti bro talk is starting to trigger me.


Uh oh. Snowflake alert! Snowflake alert! Take cover where possible.


----------



## glhs837

MrZ06 said:


> Why do you all feel the need to make fun of people that say bro?  All of this anti bro talk is starting to trigger me.


----------



## General Lee

MrZ06 said:


> Why do you all feel the need to make fun of people that say bro?  All of this anti bro talk is starting to trigger me.



Quick someone find him a therapy pet and a safe space!


----------

